
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22749306" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22749306</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22749307" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22749307</a>
======
NYStateofMind
Technology SWAT Teams to Support New York COVID-19 Response

[https://www.ny.gov/programs/new-york-state-
covid-19-technolo...](https://www.ny.gov/programs/new-york-state-
covid-19-technology-swat-team)

New York State is launching technology driven products with leading global
tech companies to accelerate and amplify our response to COVID-19. We are
looking for impactful solutions and skilled tech employees to help.
Individuals from leading global technology companies are being deployed across
high-impact and urgent coronavirus response activities.

We have a particular need for professionals with experience in product
management, software development / engineering, hardware deployment & end-user
support, data science, operations management, design, or other similar areas.

Technology companies, universities, nonprofits, research labs, and other
organizations with technology expertise are invited to submit an expression of
interest.

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE | Wine, 3D Graphics, and
General Open Source Developers | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project and other related open source projects, including several 3D graphics
projects (Vulkan, OpenGL, and Direct3D). CodeWeavers partnered with Valve
Software to integrate Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the
Steam Play (Proton) initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games
on Linux more easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's
ability to run games.

We are hiring remote programmers, US or international, as well as workers
local to Saint Paul, Minnesota. We will consider relocation, if desired, on a
case-by-case basis. Please see link above for information, benefits,
requirements, and how to apply.

Please direct any questions to the email address on our Jobs page.

~~~
cvhashim
Is this company hiring interns? I have a friend based in the Twin Cities metro
area looking for summer internships

~~~
coldpie
Yes, although they should be proficient in C first. There's some info about
internships at the bottom of the linked Jobs page (don't let it scare them off
from applying though; I don't like the language we use there).

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Frontend, mobile, backend, Support, Bizdev | SF or REMOTE |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open computing platform where anyone, even
without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start executing
code, build and host applications and websites, and collaborate with other
people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Also, supporting the number of languages we do
([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is a hard tooling
problem -- we have to build generic protocols for executing, debugging,
authoring code, running tests, handling files, etc. Finally, it's an
incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build a fast collaborative
in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 9 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
anaolykarpov
I love your /jobs page :)

~~~
Hello71
doesn't work with firefox resistFingerprinting though...

------
ephermata
Facebook | Privacy Engineer | Menlo Park, Seattle| Full-Time | Onsite

Facebook is seeking passionate engineers to identify, advise, investigate and
mitigate privacy violations and/or exposures in our products. Your skills will
be the foundation for understanding privacy risks in Facebook initiatives by
being the technical advocate for privacy decisions and discussions across the
company. You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with
the privacy expertise necessary to make confident product decisions.

We are seeking both individual contributor and managers.

The job description for individual contributors
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/v2/jobs/442604633040190/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/v2/jobs/442604633040190/)

For managers
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/2317996711826538/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/2317996711826538/)

I am an engineering manager in the same organization. I support a related team
that helps people find security flaws faster with static analysis. I am happy
to answer questions about what it's like to work in security and privacy at
Facebook. My email is dmolnar -at- fb.com . Twitter is @dmolnar and DMs are
open.

~~~
kaeland
Are you using Haskell by any chance?

------
dangoor
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA / Remote US+Canada | Senior Backend or Full-
Stack Engineer

[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)

A lot more people have become acquainted with Khan Academy over the past
couple of weeks as parents and teachers have been looking for resources to
help students learn at home. We're a non-profit with a mission of providing a
free, world-class education to anyone, anywhere. This mission resonates with a
lot of folks and we had some attention here on HN this past weekend around
Sal's request for donations[1] (and thanks to everyone who donated!)

Right now, we're looking for senior backend (or full-stack) engineers to help
us as we iteratively move our backend from Python 2 to Go[2]. Experience with
those languages is a bonus, but not a requirement. We definitely believe it
when we say "you can learn anything!"

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGERWYvzqk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGERWYvzqk)
[2]:
[http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm](http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Junior/Intermediate .NET Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada |
ONSITE | REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain. We're like GitHub but for visual procedures.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • Experience building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-
deve...](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-developer-
saint-john)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
atomicrat2552
When this says "REMOTE in Eastern Canada", what are we talking? Can I work
from home in Toronto or are you only looking for folk in the Maritimes?

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Bioinformatics software engineer |
Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | Onsite (However, Remote now and for the coming
months..)

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute and its Dept
of Biomedical and Health Informatics (DBHi) are seeking a software engineer to
help build an enterprise-level data and informatics platform called “Arcus”.
The Arcus team integrates with major scientific initiatives in the Research
Institute strategic plan, high-impact research areas such as lifespan, rare
diseases, novel devices and therapeutics, and precision health.

This role will work with a team of bioinformatics scientists, software
engineers and genomics faculty focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native platform to support storing and analyzing enterprise wide genomic
data including data management, harmonized pipelines, and variant warehouse
components. We are looking for highly creative people who share our mission to
advance child health and who will thrive in a continuous learning environment,
acquiring and applying both new technical skills and biomedical domain
knowledge.

Apply: [https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-
Eng...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-Eng-
III-64033-PA-19146/615979100/?locale=en_US)

If you have questions or would like a more direct overview of the position,
please feel free to reach out ruthb [at] chop [dot] edu.

------
avandenberg
Domino Data Lab | Software Engineers, Engineering Managers | San Francisco or
New York | FULL TIME, ONSITE, VISA | www.dominodatalab.com

We're building the platform that enables thousands of data scientists to
develop better medicines, grow more productive crops, build better cars, or
simply recommend the best song to play next. Data scientists are being called
upon to solve ever more complex problems across every facet of business and
civil life. Domino allows them to develop and deploy ideas faster with
collaborative, reusable, reproducible analysis.

We are looking for great engineers who can set technical direction and invent
solutions to our most challenging problems at the intersection of modern
infrastructure and data science workflows. A few of our exciting challenges
include: \- Job distribution \- Cluster management and orchestration \-
Asynchronous web development \- Cybersecurity \- Diverse deployments: cloud,
bare-metal, and hybrid \- Best-of-breed data science tools and platforms

Our stack is Scala/Java, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, and React. Ideally,
we'd like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but we're always
excited to meet great engineers who can quickly learn new technologies.

If you are interested in learning more, check out
www.dominodatalab.com/careers/engineering/

------
asn0
Telehealth - Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com))
| REMOTE | Java / Scala / Linux Engineer, Medical Image Storage and Processing
| Full time

At Ambra Health we are doing something meaningful about COVID-19. We make it
possible for doctors and patients to collaborate remotely, at locations around
the world - including many renowned health centers. This involves managing a
lot of medical data, getting it to the right place quickly and reliably over
the Internet - some very challenging and interesting engineering problems -
especially since tele-radiology is just one of many ways customers use Ambra.

We are looking for a Java and Scala developer with Linux experience to work on
our remote-only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage
and image-transforming services of our platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB)
medical images in data centers and cloud environments around the world. The
ideal candidate would be able to be independently with minimal supervision,
seasoned to make good productivity/coding/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java (Scala is a bonus)

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Experience generating, diagnosing or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, etc)

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Our hiring process is pretty simple - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
donovanr
Allen Institute for Cell Science | ONSITE Seattle | Full-time | software
engineer / ML / computer vision |
[https://alleninstitute.org/](https://alleninstitute.org/)

The modeling team at the Allen institute for Cell Science is hiring for two
software engineering positions -- a data generalist and a ML / computer vision
specialist:

[https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-
science/careers/j...](https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-
science/careers/job-search/)

The Allen Institute for Cell Science aims to impact the entire cell science
community. Our goal is to advance understanding of cell behavior in its
normal, pathological, and regenerative contexts. Our multidisciplinary team
will generate novel cellular reagents, data, models and databases that are
informed by and open to scientists around the world. We will produce unique
dynamic, visual databases and cellular models that integrate information and
data across cellular and molecular sciences.

[https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-
science/careers/](https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-science/careers/)

------
sangerSCB
Santa Cruz Bicycles | ERP Product Manager and SAP Developer | Full-Time | Salt
Lake City, UT and Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite

Santa Cruz Bicycles is building its technology team in SLC and Santa Cruz and
is looking to bring SAP development in house. To do this, we’re looking for
both a motivated, creative and experienced product manager and SAP developer
to augment our existing development team. We’re a global company looking for
people with experience in operations and manufacturing to help us improve and
implement our processes as we grow.

We offer great benefits that include 100% paid health, dental, and vision
insurance, 401K matching, monthly employee events and major discounts on bikes
and bike gear. We offer a relaxed but highly motivated working environment,
local singletrack, and the opportunity to work with a group of bike
enthusiasts.

Developer:
[https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/MQPPLlW1ZY/SA...](https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/MQPPLlW1ZY/SAP-
Developer)

Product Manager:
[https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/q2fmnrZvXB/ER...](https://santacruzbicycles.applytojob.com/apply/q2fmnrZvXB/ERP-
Product-Manager)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, normally ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

Because of the citizenship requirement, there is no chance that the work will
be outsourced. We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do.
Flex-time is fairly extreme; some do randomish hours. We are never on-call.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
What about people with dual US citizenship? Is the actual requirement that OPM
will approve someone for a specific level of security clearance?

~~~
souprock
Right. You would need to renounce the other citizenship if possible. If not
possible, you would need to avoid using any privileges it might offer.

------
jacquesgt
Apple | Software Engineer | Cupertino, CA/San Diego, CA/Portland, OR/Austin,
TX | Onsite

We’re the team that designs and develops the operating system for the Secure
Enclave used in iOS, tvOS, watchOS, and macOS devices. We develop the full
software stack, including the L4 microkernel, runtime libraries, hardware
drivers, and more. We work very closely with Apple’s Silicon Engineering Group
to help design the Secure Enclave hardware.

This is a great place to work if you’re into some combination of embedded,
operating systems, and security.

Apply here: [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-
kerne...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-kernel-
engineer?team=SFTWR)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics Scientist, DevOps Engineer, Software
Engineer in Test, | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

Grail's mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured. Grail's
technology can detect more than 50 cancer types across all stages, with a very
low false-positive rate of less than one percent, through a single blood draw.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Sofware Engineer, Security: [https://bit.ly/2JuvE5M](https://bit.ly/2JuvE5M)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://bit.ly/3aANm3r](https://bit.ly/3aANm3r)

DevOps Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2TFynOy](https://bit.ly/2TFynOy)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Developer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product Canonical and Ubuntu are at the
forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping customers master the challenge
of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and container-based systems.

We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are
interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a
twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d
find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open
source tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations.
If you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry
across the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source
solutions, apply below.

Americas:

Associate Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/995a78ec1us](https://grnh.se/995a78ec1us)

Software Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/0251b74f1us](https://grnh.se/0251b74f1us)

Europe:

Developer Advocate -
[https://grnh.se/2c4767941us](https://grnh.se/2c4767941us)

Charm Tech Core Developer -
[https://grnh.se/970c92f01us](https://grnh.se/970c92f01us)

Asia / Pacific:

Technical Support Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us](https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us)

Devices Field Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/dc9623191us](https://grnh.se/dc9623191us)

\-----------------------------------------

Canonical is hiring for 70+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
smilliken
Global (REMOTE).

MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources.

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

Email available in profile.

------
melinford
Community | Engineering/UX/Product | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.community.com/](https://www.community.com/)

Imagine texting with artists, celebrities, visionaries—the leaders you respect
and admire—the same way you do with your mom or best friend. Imagine texting
with your fans, supporters, or patrons that very same way, with smart,
powerful tools to help you engage in direct, meaningful communication. At
scale. This is the reality we’re building at Community.

We’re already busy helping some of the most prolific community leaders reach
and respond to their members in a way that outperforms the pay-to-play,
throttled engagement of traditional social media platforms. Community is not
an evolution of social media, it’s a break away from it. A fresh start to
communication altogether.

We're hiring multiple roles across all disciplines, come join one of the most
innovative social media companies of 2020!

[https://www.fastcompany.com/90457904/social-media-most-
innov...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90457904/social-media-most-innovative-
companies-2020)

[https://angel.co/company/community-15/jobs](https://angel.co/company/community-15/jobs)

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We recently launched a scripting block! You can read more about some of the
technical decisions behind that project here: [https://airtable.news/creating-
a-scripting-environment-for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-
environment-for-airtable-that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
po84
Hacker News Posting April 1, 2020

Thorn | REMOTE (US-based) | Sr. Full-Stack Engineer / Sr. Data Engineer / Data
Scientist | Full-time | [https://thorn.org](https://thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise, and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt, you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics. We took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s](https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/c79fc4a02us](https://grnh.se/c79fc4a02us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER (Spotlight):
[https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us](https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us)

SENIOR DATA ENGINEER: [https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2](https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2)

DATA SCIENTIST: [https://grnh.se/2a695fb42](https://grnh.se/2a695fb42)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues!

~~~
kyawzazaw
Can you share how does work between NCMEC and Spotlight differs?

~~~
wonks
I'm not sure what the NCMEC partnership is about either. I'm just going to
apply to the Spotlight position.

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE/REMOTE, INTERNS, FULL-TIME, |
[http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London
office. We also have internships available for the summer.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot)

\- experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++) - know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+,
React, Vue, etc.)

\- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

\- experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a
plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS) for real business users.

\- experience solving hard optimisation (e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details

------
stevecs
Snowplow Analytics | Data Engineering Internship | REMOTE, preferably UTC+/-3
| INTERNS, 3mo starting ~June |
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

There are tens of thousands of our open source data pipelines collecting
events emitted from over half a million sites and apps worldwide. Snowplow is
the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage their data in real-time
and in their own cloud. We also collect, validate, enrich and load up to 5
billion events for our customers each day and help them on their Snowplow
journey through our management console.

At Snowplow, we have a long tradition of offering remote internships. Many of
our full time team have interned with us previously. This year we’re pleased
to be able to offer two!

We're committed to making this a great experience for you. You'll be very
likely to be contributing to our open source platforms too, so a great way to
showcase your work.

More info and open roles in Support, Data and Customer here:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

~~~
stevecs
Typo, sorry! Should be UTC +/\- 2.

Also, please take the opportunity to include a note with your application.
We'd like to get a sense of what you're looking to take from the internship
and to make sure we can provide it.

~~~
yousefhaggy
Submitted! Thank you so much for posting

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | Full Stack and Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://onesignal.com](https://onesignal.com)

OneSignal helps developers simply implement re-engagement messages in their
applications and websites, and we do it by taking care of a lot of the
complexity on our side.

Each day we deliver over 6 billion daily notifications (4x more than the
number of emails SendGrid sent on their IPO), for nearly 1 million registered
developers (More than Twilio on their IPO).

We've observed a 10% to 20% increase in usage over the last few days as
customers seek to keep their users better informed of breaking news.

We do this all with a small, humble, and experienced team. We're providing an
essential service for our customers and there's a lot more we're working on
building for them.

Please apply if you enjoy working on developer tools, interesting problems at
scale, or just being a part of a high growth technology startup.

Tech Stack: Rust, Go, Ruby, Rails, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Spark, Kafka, and InfluxDB

You can find more details and apply at
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

------
petrohi
Shoreline.io | Redwood City, CA and REMOTE | Software Engineer (Distributed
Systems) [https://app.trinethire.com/companies/22646-shoreline-
softwar...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/22646-shoreline-software-
inc/jobs/16711-software-engineer-distributed-systems)

Shoreline was founded to reduce operational pain. We have experience building
and operating mission critical databases, cloud services with millions of
hosts, and self tuning feedback control systems. We want to reduce tickets and
improve availability by an order of magnitude through automation. We are well
funded and based in Redwood City, California and Iasi, Romania.

Have you designed, built, and operated distributed systems? Love correctness,
fault tolerance, and scalability? Shoreline is hiring distributed systems
engineers to build our core product: a programmable & distributed control
plane designed for scalability, fault tolerance, and portability.

What you'll be doing

\- Implementing a distributed control plane in Elixir / Erlang and verifying,
formally and through tests, to guarantee correctness and fault tolerance.

\- Defining the semantics of the distributed ops language and implementing the
distributed runtime.

\- Designing & implementing a distributed event recognition and signalling
system.

\- Designing & implementing a distributed metrics subsystem and feedback
control algorithms for distributed control.

\- Build systems with arbitrary scale in mind e.g. millions of nodes. You'll
use standard software development best practices such as version control and
participate in software development processes such as code and design reviews.

We pay competitively. While this position can be remote, you may be asked from
time to time to travel to and work from the main office located in Redwood
City, CA.

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 10 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
benjaminf
NALA | Accel Partners and YC backed | Building a Bank for Africa | Remote
(preferred GMT to +3 GMT hours) | Android Developer Engineer

What is NALA? At NALA, we’re on a mission to build a bank Africa loves to use.
We are always keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help
us accomplish that goal. Customers currently use our app to make payments (in
Tanzania and Uganda) 7x faster all without using the internet and across
multiple accounts. We’re a small team based in Tanzania, Uganda and Egypt and
growing our business and engineering functions. We graduated from Y Combinator
a year ago and raised a new round of funding. Find us on TechCrunch, Fast
Company and our blog.

Backed by: Y Combinator, Accel Partners (their first African Investment!), DST
Global, DFS Lab, NYCA Partners, and several incredible fintech angel
investors.

Who are we looking for? We are open to remote preferably in GMT to +3GMT
timezones. We are looking for an experienced Android engineer who has an
exceptional background in programming and software architecture--someone who
is ready to dive into our Android codebase and build the best financial app
for Africa. The ideal candidate is a lover of fintech, a quick learner, strong
problem solver, and is not afraid to step out of his or her comfort zone to
learn and try new technologies and strategies. The candidate will be expected
to dive into the technical details of the product, contribute to NALA’s
technical vision, and help recruit NALA’s growing engineering team. The ideal
candidate will have had experience working in a fast-moving startup
environment, and should be excited about the tough technical challenges we
face.

Read the full job description here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/17NhC0k-7F45St_vdezLmUrSd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17NhC0k-7F45St_vdezLmUrSdMIjaXWU74n92LTokR6s/edit?usp=sharing)

To apply ️ \- Cover letter (why you, why would you like to work at NALA, what
ways you think you could contribute to our team) \- CV / Resume

Send both to benjamin (at) nala.money

~~~
V-2
No salary in the offer is a red flag in my book

~~~
alvinkatojr
It's an East African company, rationally speaking they can't offer SV
salaries.

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Core Library (Rust) Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/ba4cc493-d110-47a7-85ea-8d0a90a9ccec)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems/Core Library: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
rnicholus
Cofense | Leesburg, VA and REMOTE USA | UI Front End Software Engineer II |
[https://cofense.com/company/careers](https://cofense.com/company/careers)

Cofense was founded by information security experts, with decades of industry
experience and a mission to unite humanity against phishing. Cofense fosters
an environment that is challenging and fun. We put our employees first by
mentoring new team members, encouraging company paid training, and making sure
we have fun.

Cofense is looking to hire people that take pride in their work, enjoy working
in teams, and think outside the box to deliver innovative solutions for
complex problems. Cofense is a young, growing company with aggressive targets
and big ambitions.

Reporting to the Manager of Engineering, the Software Engineer II (Front-End)
is responsible for providing the user interface technology for our customers.
This role will work with other UI/UX engineers, product, design teams, as well
as back-end engineers to deliver a seamless and elegant user experience.

Vue.js experience REQUIRED.

More specifics about this opportunity can be found at
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PHI1008PMINC/JobBoard/2bfae9f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PHI1008PMINC/JobBoard/2bfae9ff-
dc34-4867-b871-a579eae69b54/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=bee43dcb-0289-426b-add7-d007e1d0eaa5).

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA or Montreal | Rust
Engineers with Enterprise Experience | Fulltime | ONSITE

Commure is building a system of innovation for healthcare, starting by fixing
the software doctors use. If you have seen what physicians have to put up
with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and makes medical care worse and more
expensive for everyone. We are a diverse group of previously successful
engineers and entrepreneurs and senior doctors who are determined to finally
fix this. To learn a bit more about the company, see
[https://www.commure.com](https://www.commure.com) and also
[https://developer.commure.com](https://developer.commure.com)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. Enterprise software experience is
highly desired but not required. In addition to building our back end in Rust,
we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas of security,
data pipelines, high-performance APIs and flexible UI frameworks for
healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hn_rust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) (please
use [hn_ops] in subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no (permanent) non-onsite
options at the moment.

------
igor47
Aclima -- ONSITE -- San Francisco (Embarcadero) -- Full-stack( JS/Python) &
Embedded (Python/ROS/Angstrom/BitBake)

keywords: Cleantech, clean air, climate, public good, civic, govtech, big
data, data science

Hi folks! Aclima is scaling a distributed sensor grid which collects data
about air quality. We are growing quickly, preparing to add new markets around
the country, and need help in several problem domains.

For a full-stack role, you would be building internal tooling for data
scientists, environmental scientists, hardware and operations folks, and
machine learning/modeling experts to help them wrangle data and data
collection operations.

For the embedded role, we are looking for a senior/lead person who can help
shepherd a team and is familiar with running software on a distributed network
of devices -- how to build and deploy updates, reliability best practices, how
to run code on both embedded linux distros as well as custom STM32 boards
running C++.

If you're interested, apply through our job postings here: Full Stack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/2104043](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/2104043)
Firmware:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1856786](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima/jobs/1856786)

Feel free to ping me directly at igor@aclima.io

------
evtothedev
ObieCRE (YC S19) | Product Engineer & Our First Designer | Chicago | Full-time
| REMOTE currently, ideally ONSITE eventually

We're looking for our 1st designer and engineer #4 to help build our product,
our team, and our company. A small pivot has led to great product-market fit,
and we now have acres of green field that need designing & coding.

How we make money: If you own a building that leases to office or commercial
tenants, you need insurance. This is true if the economy is growing or
crumbling. And as a result of this mandatory nature, it has not evolved to use
modern technology. Workflows are manual. Communication is messy and time-
consuming. People often don’t know what they’re buying or why. Obie sells
commercial real estate insurance in a new way, once which emphasizes
transparency and human-centric automation.

For the engineering role: our stack is Typescript, Node, GraphQL, and React.
You should have ample experience in at least one of these technologies.
Several years in overall coding experience is preferred, although the quality
of this experience will be valued more highly than its duration.

For the design role: we're looking for someone who knows how to take a product
from 0 to 1. Experience with phasing and sequencing of key features is highly
desirable. A nice to is experience designing complex, B2B workflows.

To apply (or if you're just curious) please email careers@obiecre.com.

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | REMOTE OK

We are the marketplace for personalized video shoutouts from your favorite
athletes, influencers, musicians, and celebrities. We've helped create over
500,000 moments for our customers and built a marketplace for over 20,000
talent to connect with their biggest fans.

Cameo is one of LinkedIn’s Top 50 Startups to Work For, recognized on TIME
Magazine's 50 Most Genius Companies list, and listed as the 2nd fastest
growing marketplace in the country by Andreessen Horowitz’ Marketplace 100. We
are a global company, headquartered in Chicago, IL in the Fulton Market
neighborhood and HQ2 in Venice, CA.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer
    
      * Senior Product Manager
    
      * Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
    
      * DevSecOps / Security Engineer
    

Tech Stack: TypeScript, React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs) and mention HN

To learn more about our overall engineering culture, visit:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

~~~
Comuneti
Hi Cameo, Are you open to remote working from India

------
tedivm
Rad AI | US (SF Bay Area headquarters) | Full-time | Onsite

* Infrastructure Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/radai/1ea683e3-8ba4-49c5-8532-58af76bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/radai/1ea683e3-8ba4-49c5-8532-58af76bfdcbb)

* Software Engineer (Windows Desktop) - [https://jobs.lever.co/radai/9595ce55-80dd-468b-8df6-0462cd8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/radai/9595ce55-80dd-468b-8df6-0462cd8b5383)

* Physician Data Scientist - [https://jobs.lever.co/radai/b325e048-858e-4432-bd3a-daa930f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/radai/b325e048-858e-4432-bd3a-daa930f4604a)

We're a healthcare startup based in Berkeley California focused on improving
radiology by applying machine learning. Our software is meant to immediately
help radiologists in the field, and we have radiologists using it today.

We are currently looking to expand three of our teams. We need a Windows
Developer (C# specifically) to help build out the software that lives on the
radiologists workstation and interacts with their existing tools, and we need
an Infrastructure Engineer (aws, terraform, python) to grow our backend
systems (including the infrastructure driving our machine learning pipelines).
Our Physician Data Scientists work on a number of extremely important tasks,
from curating our datasets to building automated validation tools for our
models, and are a critical part of our growing team.

------
theartist650
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time, Onsite (wfh during quarantine)

Open positions: Wireless Systems Architect, Mobile Engineers (Android, iOS,
Cross-Platform), Backend (Cloud, Web, Distributed Systems), Embedded Linux

Skydio combines state-of-the-art autonomy with world-class hardware and
software product development to make every aspect of flying drones more
creative, more fun, more useful, and less stressful. We launched our second
product in October 2019 to phenomenal reception (this IEEE Spectrum review,
for example: [https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F](https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F)). Our founders
met as MIT grad students prior to co-founding Google X’s Project Wing, and we
have an exceptionally strong team spanning many disciplines. We recently
raised our Series C (not yet publicly disclosed), and will be making a major
push into large enterprise and government markets with more specialized
software and hardware.

Check out our office:
[https://youtu.be/Yku8hujfA1Q](https://youtu.be/Yku8hujfA1Q) Introducing
Skydio 2 Dock: [https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E](https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E)

To Apply: Send your resume to hiring@skydio.com for immediate review by hiring
manager, or through our jobs page @ www.skydio.com/team.

~~~
duckfruit
Not interested in a new role but I just want to say thank you for making such
an awesome device! 'Flying' my skydio 2 has been just pure joy and wonder.

For those unfamiliar with their product, it is a drone that uses some cool
computer vision tech to fly itself. You can set it to track you so that it
will follow along while you go about your business hiking / mountaineering /
kayaking or whatever - all the while dodging obstacles and navigating
completely autonomously. First time in a while that I've been truly blown away
by technology that feels damn close to magic.

------
randomwalker
Princeton University Center for Information Technology Policy | Princeton, NJ
| Onsite | Full Time

Princeton CITP is a leading research center at the intersection of technology
and public policy. We've conducted groundbreaking work on privacy, government
surveillance, net neutrality, algorithmic fairness, dark patterns, and other
high-profile topics.
[https://citp.princeton.edu/](https://citp.princeton.edu/)

We're hiring a data scientist who will collaborate with our world-class
faculty, fellows, and students on interdisciplinary research projects and
policy impact. If you live in New York City or New Jersey, are passionate
about the societal impact of technology, and have an impressive resume in data
science (broadly conceived), we want to hear from you.

Application:
[https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtm...](https://puwebp.princeton.edu/AcadHire/apply/application.xhtml?listingId=15201)

FAQ: [https://citp.princeton.edu/about/hiring/faculty-
staff/faqs-s...](https://citp.princeton.edu/about/hiring/faculty-staff/faqs-
sdx/)

------
alasano
Coveo | Software Developer | Full-Time | Remote Canada

(More positions available, take a look at the bottom of my post)

We are searching for developers across our various internal teams and use our
interview process to make sure we find the right person for the right team. We
develop in a variety of different languages such as C#, TypeScript, Python,
C++, Scala, Java and more.

We are obviously living in interesting times so telling you about how amazing
our offices is not ideal given that everyone is working remotely now. They are
really sweet though. We closed a $227 Million funding round last November and
are well prepared to succeed in a quickly changing global landscape.

What is Coveo?

Coveo makes business personal. Coveo uses AI technologies and intelligent
search to personalize every digital experience for customers, partners,
dealers, and employees. Coveo combines unified content, unified interactions
behavioural data and machine learning to deliver relevant information and
recommendations across every business interaction, making websites,
e-commerce, contact centres and intranets efficient, effortless, content-rich,
thus boosting conversion.

Get in touch directly at aasanovic @ coveo.com or apply through
[https://careers.coveo.com/](https://careers.coveo.com/) where you'll see all
of our job listings.

Talk soon! Stay safe.

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA Los Angeles (but remote for now). AE
Studio is looking to hire software developers with sufficient social skills to
communicate with some interesting clients

The role is a hybrid individual contributor/manager role with a lot of
interesting challenges involved. We've found that the people who succeed best
in them are entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also feel like
they should try out "management" or have some freelance or entrepreneurial
experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like a COVID-19 test platform and computer
vision to do home test, a customizable merch platform with some cool computer
vision and nlp behind it, and computer vision for preventative medicine pee
sticks.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

Or apply by solving this lighthearted programming challenge to save Tom Hanks
from COVID-19: [https://challenges.ae.studio/](https://challenges.ae.studio/)

------
Brajeshwar
Sagri | Lead Programmer/Developer | Tokyo (Remote-First) | Full-Time | $70K -
$90K + Stock

Sagri is an Asia-focused AgTech Startup, helping farmers live a happier life.
We help farmers with easy-to-access credit and educate them in increasing
their earning potential. We leverage satellite imagery and our proprietory
soil sampling technology.

We are a remote-first Startup. We do have our offices in Tokyo and Bangalore.

Today (Apr 1, 2020), in an effort to help the struggling farmers (COVID-19
Pandemic), we fast-tracked our loan to farmer program and have deployed the
first batch of farmer loans.

Must: You need to be fluent in Engish and Japanese.

Job Details at [https://github.com/sagri/jobs/blob/master/lead-
programmer.md](https://github.com/sagri/jobs/blob/master/lead-programmer.md)

__Salary, Perks__

We have a maximum budget of ¥10,000,000 per year with some wriggle room.
Roughly about ₹70,00,000 or $90,000 per year. We do have Stock Options or ESOP
for you. We are new and still working on the details, but you do get a good
number.

__Apply__

Tell us a story at jobs@sagri.tokyo with a cover letter, links to some of your
best works, highlighting contributions to open source projects. We would love
if you can include your LinkedIn, Github/GitLab, Website (your articles and
writings), and optionally, a resume.

------
w4g
FBI | See Below | Full-Time | ONSITE | USA, Nationwide

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

* Data Analyst (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=32812&PostingSeq=1)

* IT Specialist (Washington, DC with transfer to Huntsville, AL) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=32512&PostingSeq=2)

* IT Specialist (Washington, DC) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=32128&PostingSeq=2)

* Electronics Technician (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=25032&PostingSeq=1)

* Special Agent (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Must be a US Citizen. Must be able to obtain a security clearance. Must pass
polygraph examination. See further details in postings.

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested, please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Engineering Manager, Helios (San Francisco)

* Software Engineering, Frontend - Growth Team (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Support Engineer (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Senior Professional Services Architect/Engineer (West Coast, Remote)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

~~~
zerr
Interesting, if you're already so distributed, why no rem0te?

------
burlesona
Atlassian Statuspage | Remote for now, most likely SF or ATX in the future |
Full-stack and SRE | www.statuspage.io

Statuspage helps teams keep their customers informed of system status and
outages. It's fun to work on, since the nature of our business means a normal
day for us looks like DDoS to most places -- if Fortnite, Github, or
Cloudflare have a problem, we get hammered :)

Our stack is Rails on the backend, React on the front end, running on AWS.

We're a fun and friendly crew of folks that look out for each other, and
Atlassian is an amazing place to work.

Looking for full-stack engineers, and back-end engineers who enjoy running
their own infra (our SRE role).

Job postings are here:

[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/c9aa4795-05...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/c9aa4795-05e4-4c3b-98bb-5dec0f7f46b9)

[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/2e8ddab6-3e...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/2e8ddab6-3e7d-4c68-83ec-b8b5bb0ac3f3)

I linked the postings for senior level but we are also hiring mid-level.

Happy to answer questions via comments (or email, but fair warning, I only
check email once a day on weekdays -- aburleson at atlassian dot com).

------
McKayDavis
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter In Place)

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
curious_1
Pioneer | REMOTE/ONSITE | Competent Coworker |
[https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app) Founder of Pioneer here.

We're building a fully remote online accelerator. A kind of YC-before-YC. We
find people on the Internet that seem promising and give them "Silicon
Valley", but on the Internet. It's a lot of gamification, Ruby software, Zoom,
Slack, and fun. We've funded over 100 people around the world in 30+
countries. We direct them to YC once they graduate. (Tbc, we have no formal
attachment to YC; just admiration. And a severe addiction to HN.)

We're looking for a competent software engineer that can do front and backend
development. We're happy to take a bet on someone junior or senior. The
interview process is much like the job: get a high level prompt, and then make
a thing. That's it. Don't apply if you're looking to optimize tight C++ loops,
we don't have that. Apply if you're interested in building products, end-to-
end. Apply if you're energetic and excited about the idea. Apply if you can
see this gig be a legitimate cornerstone of your career.

There's no formal ATS, it's a startup. Just email team@pioneer.app, mention
this post.

------
jrhusney
Parabol | REMOTE (we've been fully-remote 5 years!)| Full-time |
[https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co)

The Parabol meeting app makes everybody feel like any meeting was worth the
time invested. We're creators of an open-source
([https://github.com/ParabolInc/action](https://github.com/ParabolInc/action))
retrospective and check-in meeting app that integrates with the tools teams
already use, such as GitHub, Slack, and Jira.

Roles:

    
    
       - Senior Frontend Developer: https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-developer
       - Senior Backend Developer: https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-developer
       - Sales Development Representative: https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-representative
    

Latest News:

    
    
       – Slack Fund, Haystack and CRV invest $4 million in Parabol: https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-crv-invest-4-million-in-parabol-the-meta-meeting-software-toolkit/
       - Friday Ship 200: Four Years of Startup Transparency: https://www.parabol.co/blog/friday-ship-200
    

Tech stack: K8S, NodeJS + Typescript, GraphQL, Relay, React

Nifty demo: [https://parabol.co/retro-demo](https://parabol.co/retro-demo)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
vmind
Sheetless | Front-End Engineer | London (Remote) | Full Time |
[https://sheetless.io](https://sheetless.io)

Sheetless is creating a modelling tool to bridge the gap between spreadsheets
and specialist packages, helping people to move their knowledge about the
systems they know out of their heads and spreadsheets. We're making it easier
for people to understand systems and make better decisions to improve them,
whether that's a business, or the environment.

We're a SaaS product, developing using TypeScript/Rust languages. On the
frontend we're using a stack of React/Redux/Next.js/Material UI, along with
some Rust modules powering the simulations. As a first hire, we're looking for
someone comfortable and capable to build out new UI/UX around building
simulations, with a focus on making things accessible for non-experts.

We're early stage, with initial funding and eager first customers. We're fully
remote, but with a preference for being within a timezone or two of the UK.

If you're interested, you can find a full job description and contact details
at [https://sheetless.io/careers](https://sheetless.io/careers)

~~~
har4hg4ege
I attempted to email the address on the linked page but received the following
automatic-reply error:

> We're writing to let you know that the group you tried to contact (hiring)
> may not exist, or you may not have permission to post messages to the group.

~~~
vmind
Apologies, had the group configured incorrectly, this should now work. Thanks
for letting us know!

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | $150K - $162K | Full-
time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire a Senior Full Stack Engineer. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/4396531e1](https://grnh.se/4396531e1)

~~~
photonios
Too bad you're only looking for people based in the USA. Sounds fun and in a
domain I am familiar with. Good luck!

------
nperellon
Bridebook ([https://bridebook.co.uk/](https://bridebook.co.uk/)) | Multiple
Positions | London, UK | REMOTE |Full-time

Bridebook is an investor-backed technology company serving as the UK’s leading
wedding planning app and website. Since launching in 2016, we now have 1 in 2
engaged couples planning their wedding on Bridebook. This is a particularly
exciting time to join a vibrant and driven team.

Open positions:

\- Senior Backend Developer (Remote - EU timezone only). You will be
responsible for a key part of our mission, and provide the strongest possible
base for accelerating and scaling our product in the near future. See
[https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-
eu...](https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-eu-timezone-
only).

Quality Assurance Tester (Remote - EU timezone only). You will promote best
practices, helping to deliver the best possible product to our users through a
combination of manual and automated testing. See
[https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/quality-assurance-tester-
eu...](https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/quality-assurance-tester-eu-timezone-
only).

~~~
smnscu
Your ATS does not allow adding resumes, is that intentional?

------
laserson
Alchemab Therapeutics | London, Cambridge UK | Software/Data Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA | Full-time

Alchemab Therapeutics is a VC-backed newco that is bringing together the
latest advances in antibody repertoire profiling, deep learning, and synthetic
DNA libraries to discover new antibody-based drugs in a variety of disease
areas including oncology and neuroscience. Alchemab aims to deliver a pipeline
of targets and therapeutic candidates over the next 18 months.

We are looking for a data engineer with cloud expertise to help build and
maintain our cloud/software infrastructure. This person will work closely with
our bioinformatics/statistics experts to build reliable data processing
pipelines and define/implement software engineering/devops best practices.

Experience with at least some of the following is a requirement:

\- AWS stack, including administration and various database products

\- Data storage, (relational) data modeling, workflow engines and schedulers

\- Python data stack

\- Distributed computing engines, such as Spark or Dask

\- Docker containerization

Experience with bioinformatics, next-generation DNA sequencing (NGS), and
genomics pipelines is a plus.

The ideal candidate will feel comfortable taking the lead at a small startup
to define and implement devops and data engineering tasks.

If you're interested, send an email to uri@alchemab.com.

------
clever123
Coder | Austin, TX | Full-time |On-site OR Remote|Golang Engineer| Typescript
Engineer| Solution Architect |[https://coder.com/](https://coder.com/) |

Coder automatically configures, secures, and powers an organization's
development environments, allowing developers to focus on the product.Pre-
configured environments allow project team members to define what language
version and tooling are required to provide consistency across the team and to
allow new team members to quickly contribute.

We are a series B start up HQ'd out of Austin, TX and backed by some great
VC's (Red Point, Founders Fund, GGV, and Mitchell from Hashicorp). Our product
is built by engineers, for engineers. We’re committed to building an
organization and product optimized for engineering happiness. You can expect a
fast-paced workflow and minimal meetings. We offer great employee perks, a
strong culture of passionate engineers, modern tech stack, and tons of room
for career advancement.

Careers Page-
[https://coder.com/company#openings](https://coder.com/company#openings)

email: clever@coder.com

------
nickyp
Scribd | Software & SRE Engineers | Amsterdam | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of last year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC '06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity, or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity. We're also looking for a site reliability engineer to help us
out in the cloud.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We have hired many people from these threads. If you have questions you can
reach out to me directly at nickyp at scribd.com (I'm the Engineering Manager
of the Core Services team and happy to answer questions related to the role).
Please apply directly via: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=A...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=Amsterdam%20Office&department=Engineering&team=Core%20Services&commitment=Full-
Time%20Netherlands)

------
jennyj4
CoderPad | Full-time | San Francisco ONSITE or REMOTE| coderpad.io

CoderPad is an online software tool for assessing technical talent. We empower
customers around the world to screen and interview best-in-class engineers.
(This is especially important today, while the world is sheltering in-place.)
CoderPad serves over 1,500 customers and has hosted more than 2 million
technical interviews in 30+ languages. We have been a small team and
profitable year over year, and we're now looking to make a few key hires!

Sr. Frontend Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/83485b70-4646-43a3-a991-b8225...](https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/83485b70-4646-43a3-a991-b8225d31d2a0)
Customer Success Lead
[https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/754c2ec1-6100-413d-9517-f2f3c...](https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/754c2ec1-6100-413d-9517-f2f3cdaea9b5)
Controller
[https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/ab980b66-18e6-4d3f-b3aa-31c40...](https://jobs.lever.co/coderpad/ab980b66-18e6-4d3f-b3aa-31c40c96d2cc)

Apply directly, or email me at jenny@coderpad.io

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial
Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of machine
learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering and
drug discovery. Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and
deep learning algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life
sciences. We are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in
biology or Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that
can lead and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details: Senior Data Scientist /
Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/) I am the
hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com

------
hughpoint
Point | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time | Senior Full-stack Software
Engineer, Senior Front-end Software Engineer | www.point.com

Point offers homeowners a way to open a portion of their home equity to
investors, who then share in the appreciation (or depreciation) of the home.
With an investment from Point, homeowners can achieve their financial goals
without any monthly payments. Examples might include paying off existing debt,
renovating their home, or handling unexpected medical expenses.

Our tech stack consists largely of Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, and
Heroku. We’re product focused and in the words of Joel Spolsky, looking for
smart people that get things done. Your responsibilities would include working
with other teams, designers, and product/engineering to implement new
features, improve our architecture, and take the lead to launch new products.

We hire carefully and as a result we have a friendly and professional team
([https://point.com/about_us](https://point.com/about_us)). We offer
competitive market compensation and benefits, with an excellent work-life
balance throughout the company that is reflected in our 4.9 score on
Glassdoor.

Point is headed by proven, experienced leadership who have founded companies
acquired by Visa, McAfee, and Buy.com. We’re backed by prominent investors
including Andreessen Horowitz and we’ve established relationships with major
institutional investors to invest into homes.

In the last year we’ve grown our team from thirty to eighty while growing our
revenues by 10x. We’d love to have you join us for the journey.

You can email me at hugh at point.com with any questions or applications.

------
Tetmon
Tetmon | DevOps Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE | Fulltime | tetmon.com

We help build, scale, and secure infrastructure for clients with millions of
users.

\- Design secure systems that can scale.

\- Make what you build repeatable through testing and documentation.

\- Extend / maintain our infrastructure.

No pager duty.

Recent projects:

\- Built a serverless CI/CD system using GitHub Actions + AWS CodeBuild for
dozens of repositories.

\- Crawled and archived a representative sample of the hosts present in the
.com zone file.

\- Created a certificate-based VPN on AWS + Terraform with automated
credential generation and revocation.

You should:

\- Understand TCP/IP, layer 7, and network security.

\- Have experience with large-scale systems (100s of servers, millions of
users, or PB of data) or be willing to learn through continuous peer feedback.

Technologies we use internally: NixOS, Haskell, TypeScript, Bash (with
ShellCheck)

Due to the COVID situation restricting entry to work pass holders, and because
you will need to spend time on client sites within Singapore, we can only
interview Singapore citizen and Permanent Residents.

Apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1UahvCnOWibNyKhnNay4kH8_OmbZ...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1UahvCnOWibNyKhnNay4kH8_OmbZHj6ngURW8BpvikGE)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
bweisb
GoodRx | Backend and Frontend Engineers (Senior/Staff) | Full-Time | On-site
(Santa Monica, CA or San Fransisco, CA) + Remote (US ONLY)

GoodRx is looking for several senior engineers to complement our growing team
of engineers.

At GoodRx, we believe that all Americans should have access to convenient and
affordable healthcare. As a nation, we spend about $3.5 trillion annually on
our healthcare, but too many Americans don't get the care they need, and
prices just keep rising. We started with prescriptions, and we've helped over
100 million Americans save over $15 billion to date. Now, we're aiming to
tackle all of healthcare. GoodRx is a profitable business funded by top-tier
investors; we're based in Santa Monica with additional offices around the
country.

Tech Stack:

(Backend) Python (Pyramid/GRPC) & Go (GRPC)

(Cache) Memcached/Redis

(Databases) Postgres/MySQL

(Frontend) React+Typescript

(Mobile) Swift/Kotlin

(Infra) Ansible + Spinnaker on AWS

Please apply online -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

All open roles are here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

For questions about GoodRx engineering practices or what it's like to work
here please feel free to contact me (Brian Weisbart) at bweisbart (at)
goodrx.com (candidates only, no recruiters). I am not the hiring manager for
any of these roles.

------
fnthawar2
Shopify | All R&D Roles | Global | Full-time | Onsite/Remote [All remote for
now] Shopify is hiring for all R&D roles!

We’re an all-in-one commerce platform building tools to start, grow, market,
and manage retail businesses of any size (from your fave local shops to
behemoths like GymShark and Allbirds).

We support over 1 million merchants on our global platform. Our current stack
is primarily Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, Go, Kafka, GraphQl, etc.

We’re looking for builders who want to solve highly technical problems with
really powerful tools.

We have open roles for: Sr/Staff Developers Principal Engineers Technical
Leads Developer Managers Sr. Site Reliability Engineer Directors of
engineering Backend, FED, Mobile

Check out:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/](https://www.shopify.com/careers/)

Here’s one on my team specifically: Principal Engineer for Mobile:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/principal-engineer-
mobile-6e...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/principal-engineer-
mobile-6e2f3f)

------
vermorel
Lokad | Full stack, Backend, Compiler | Onsite | Paris, France | Full-time |
[https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)

Lokad is a bootstrapped profitable software company - 50 employees and growing
fast - that specializes on predictive supply chain optimization. We are based
in France, but the majority of our clients are outside France.

Supply chains remain wasteful and poorly resilient to tail risks (as
demonstrated by present day situation). We’re talking about roughly 15% of the
worldwide economy: supply chains are vast, and double-digit improvements
remain possible. We want to put supply chains on AI autopilot, and deliver
above-human performance while doing so.

Technologies used: C#, F#, Typescript, .NET Core, Linux

Find out more: [https://www.lokad.com/software-
engineering](https://www.lokad.com/software-engineering)

I am the founder and CEO, you can contact me directly at j.vermorel@lokad.com.

Ps: the whole company is remote at this point of time, however, we prefer to
operate on site when possible.

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$70M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- Sr. HL7 Engineers - [https://grnh.se/9533cb162](https://grnh.se/9533cb162)

\- Sr. AI Engineer - [https://grnh.se/62b8746c2](https://grnh.se/62b8746c2)

\- Sr. Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2](https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2)

Additional software engineering positions, legal roles, and financial jobs are
also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).
Here's what we're doing to help out with COVID-19:
[https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing...](https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing-
analysis/)

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Mostly Onsite

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on other company’s machines to turn them into
self-driving, autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and
Qualcomm Ventures.

We have recently announced partnerships with Walmart in the US and Softbank
Robotics in Japan and have thousands of mobile, autonomous robots in
commercial environments. We are hiring across most engineering functions (R&D,
Software, Embedded, Cloud, SRE, Electrical). Our full job board can be found
here: [https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Machine Learning Scientists (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* Sr. Software Engineers (C++, Python, Linux)

* Embedded Software Engineers (C/C++)

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Quality Engineer

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, flexible vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen,
onsite (Virtual given COVID19) interview, offer.

Contact me at Rawson.leavitt@braincorp.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks! -Rawson
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
tjotala
Tidepool | [https://tidepool.org](https://tidepool.org) | DevOps | Remote Only
| Full-time

Tidepool is a nonprofit organization dedicated to making diabetes data more
accessible, actionable, and meaningful for people with diabetes, their care
teams, and researchers. We are looking for a DevOps/SRE Engineer to help us
maintain and scale the Tidepool Platform which is the foundation of everything
we do. It is used by both our homegrown applications and an ecosystem of
third-party applications.

The ideal candidate has:

* Direct, hands-on experience with managing Kubernetes services.

* Direct, hands-on experience with using AWS services.

* A passion for delivering great solutions that leverage modern technology stacks and tools, as well as current best practices for performance and security.

If you are interested, you can apply at [https://www.tidepool.org/jobs/devops-
sre-engineer/](https://www.tidepool.org/jobs/devops-sre-engineer/)

------
gregcoombe
Aurora Innovation | Software and Hardware Engineering, Machine Learning,
Perception, Robotics, EE | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time, Interns |
[https://aurora.tech/careers](https://aurora.tech/careers) | SF, Palo Alto,
Pittsburgh, Bozeman

If you're passionate about self-driving, Aurora is hiring! We have openings
for engineers at all levels for all of our teams. Here's a link to our careers
page: [https://aurora.tech/careers](https://aurora.tech/careers)

Founded in 2017 by the leading experts in self-driving, Aurora is committed to
delivering the benefits of self-driving technology safely, quickly, and
broadly. Through rigorous engineering and applied machine learning, the
company is building the Aurora Driver, a platform that brings together
software, hardware and data services to fully operate any passenger or
commercial vehicle.

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/customer facing engineer | $90k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered on
compiling SQL code and emitting it as either equivalent code in another
dialect or as a lineage model. e.g. would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a
PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems that compilers can be
used to solve. Our current product focus IS disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 15 in 11 regions, 9 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/) We are a team of
designers, software developers and product owners building outstanding web and
mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from 1-person startups to
Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development approach, creating custom
software that people will love to use and empowering our clients to do what
they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
midsenior-level-bang...](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-midsenior-
level-bangkok)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-level...](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-6)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-6](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-6)

Technical Product Owner: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-11](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-11)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-8](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-8)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

~~~
nimblehq
It’s an onsite job but all of the employees need to work from home until the
COVID-19 situation in Thailand gets better.

------
timgl
PostHog | REMOTE | First engineer

PostHog is developer-friendly, open-source product analytics. Graduated YC
W20, we were the most popular b2b software HN launch since 2012 [0]. Our
GitHub repo [1] has 1.7k stars and a growing and active community.

You'll be the first engineering hire. All of your contributions will be open
source. We're remote first and happy to hire anywhere in the world. Looking
for strong full-stack engineers. Django + React. Lots of
responsibility/opportunity to build this company from scratch with us.

Our investors include Solomon Hykes (founder Docker) and David Cramer (founder
Sentry.io).

Email me at tim@posthog.com to see if we're a good fit!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732)
[1] [https://github.com/posthog/posthog](https://github.com/posthog/posthog)

------
davismwfl
Stasis Labs | Full Stack Engineer | Remote (US based), Bangalore India (On-
site, partially remote) | stasislabs.com

Who we are:

Stasis provides a FDA cleared vitals monitoring in facilities to increase the
level of monitoring on patients and improve patient outcomes. Our solution is
highly flexible, tele-medicine friendly, loved by our clients and is actively
making a difference today. Our solution is data driven and puts the patient
first while providing high clinical value to the clinician and care team. We
are looking for engineers who want to make a difference in the world, not just
today to help with the current pandemic but beyond. We are a passionate team
that values people first and work hard to deliver for our clients and our team
members. If you have interest in making a difference and helping people attain
better care when it is most needed we want to chat.

Our Process:

Our interview process is straight forward, simple and generally quick. Phone
screen -> Full technical interview -> Founder interview -> Decision. The phone
screen lets us get to know each other a little and makes sure your skills and
our needs are in line, as well that you are interested in our mission.
Technical interview is not about you studying leetcode, it is about your
actual experience and knowledge.

What we are looking for:

\- Min of 3 years of professional experience, 5+ is preferred.

\- Solid communication skills, you will be working with everyone from the
founders to our sales and client services team

\- Able to work remote and keep yourself focused and moving.

\- Healthcare experience is awesome, but not required

\- Strong understanding and grasp on data processing and data visualization.

Tech Stack:

\- Web: Strong Javascript/css/html & general UI/UX skills. Solid framework
understanding, primarily Vue.js & React (we moved to Vue but still have React
around). Experience with websockets and streaming.

\- Server: node.js, redis, postgres, elasticsearch.

\- Other tech used: python, AWS, ansible, Git

If this sounds like something you are interested in, send me an email - mark
at stasislabs.com - with your resume and any details you want to highlight.
The U.S. position requires you to live in the U.S. and we cannot sponsor at
this time. The India position requires you to reside and work from Bangalore
(with some remote time possible).

------
un_ess
United Nations | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite | Brindisi (Italy),
Valencia (Spain), Bangkok (Thailand), Entebbe (Uganda) or NY (US)

Do you want to work with people who help other people? Do you want to
participate in projects to prevent conflicts between nations? Do you want to
help countries achieve the Sustainable Development Goals, for a better future
of younger generations? Do you want to help us make a better world with your
talents?

Join the United Nations Office of Information and Communications Technology
(OICT) to develop software solutions using mobile, blockchain, VR/AR, machine
learning, data science and other technologies. We use JavaScript, TypeScript,
Java, Swift,C#, Python, Linux, Windows, Azure, AWS

To apply
[https://careers.un.org/lbw/jobdetail.aspx?id=134190&Lang=en-...](https://careers.un.org/lbw/jobdetail.aspx?id=134190&Lang=en-
US)

~~~
_-___________-_
The floating "Accessibility" button that perfectly covers the "Next" button on
every page of the job application process is a really nice touch.

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)): graphics for apps,
extensions, and side projects. (If you want free graphics, please reach out.
Happy to help HN.)

\- Editor Work -

Help advance web-based editor. Many hard problems if you enjoy pixels and
graphics.

\- Editor Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected cousin, fonts.

\- ML Work -

Use ML to simplify problems in graphic design like converting b/w photos to
color, icon/logo creation, image upscaling, image denoising, background
removal, and more.

\- ML Requirements -

Passion for ML and pixels/vectors.

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track research; and what
graphic/image problems most interest you.

\- Design Work -

Create templates, icons, and other graphics for Hotpot.ai.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Share relevant profiles (e.g., GitHub, Stack
Overflow), resume (optional), hourly rate, and availability (hours per week).

------
domscafidi
Thinknum | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship |
New York

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. Last year, we closed a $11.6M round.

Thinknum is looking for an experienced SRE to join the team in our NYC office.

Requirements:

* An obsession for building scalable, performant, and fault tolerant products

* Experience automating cloud infrastructure using tools such as Ansible, AWS Cloudformation, etc.

* Previous experience enforcing standard development processes through a proper CI workflow

* Basic programming skills

* Degree in Computer Science or related preferred

* Knowledge and experience with AWS

Interested? Apply here:
[https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm](https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm) or drop us a line:
dominic.scafidi@thinknum.com

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers, Product
Managers, Engagement Managers

Theorem is Hiring! We are a is a Remote first technology consulting company
with a focus on how we do the work as a means to achieve great results.

Backend - Ruby - [http://bit.ly/2GP5mdh](http://bit.ly/2GP5mdh) Backend - C#
.NETCore: [http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG](http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG) Front End -
[https://bit.ly/3aBnuVd](https://bit.ly/3aBnuVd) Tech Product Manager -
[https://bit.ly/2R1pUVB](https://bit.ly/2R1pUVB)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and all open
opportunities in UX, Product and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time

Help determine the future of autonomy. Applied Intuition provides the
infrastructure to safely develop, test, and deploy autonomous vehicles at
scale. We've raised funds from A16Z and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Frontend - Senior & Mid-level

\- Senior SWE - Game Engines

\- Sensor Simulation Engineer

\- Software Test Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- SWE (Detroit)

\- Product Designer

\- SWE Generalist (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
domscafidi1
Thinknum | Data Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. Last year, we closed a $11.6M round.

Thinknum is looking for an experienced Data Engineer to join the team in our
NYC office.

You will join a fast-growing startup which offers exciting opportunities to
those that are willing to put in the work.

This is a salaried position with full benefits. Visa sponsorship is offered.

Qualifications

* Passionate about Web Scraping

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

Interested? Apply here:
[https://tinyurl.com/tr3vxt7](https://tinyurl.com/tr3vxt7) or drop us a line:
dominic.scafidi@thinknum.com

~~~
kyawzazaw
Any plans to have a intern position? I am very interested about webscraping
and have done a couple of projects using bs4.

------
mepiethree
Kevala | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite or Remote OK

Open positions: Electrical engineer, software engineer, data scientist,
project manager

Kevala is a renewable energy company, helping governments and utilities create
smart, data-driven policy solutions to follow through on their legislative
promises to increase the amount of solar/storage on the grid.

It is super fun, and it feels good to do socially impactful work when the
world is spiraling. We have very long-term enterprise and government
contracts, so currently not too worried about COVID.

Interviewing is quick. One 30 min phone screen and then one 90 minute
interview loop, which will probably include a 30 min casual presentation of
something you worked on at a prior company.

[https://kevalaanalytics.com/positions/](https://kevalaanalytics.com/positions/)

~~~
noblebeast
I'm interested in the Data Scientist position. How can I apply? The position
page just says "For more information, visit us at
[https://kevalaanalytics.com"](https://kevalaanalytics.com") but no more
information is to be found at the homepage. (:

------
kfx
PBS | Various Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring engineers for multiple platforms to build the
PBS Kids and General Audience video products:

    
    
      • Senior Backend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/qlcxoml
      • Senior Frontend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/rlynv9e
      • Full Stack Web Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/w3jyvv9
      • Senior iOS Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/yx3nqc4p
    

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email the hiring manager, Bill, at
digitaljobs@pbs.org.

------
brongondwana
Fastmail ([https://fastmail.com](https://fastmail.com)) | Frontend/Javascript
| Melbourne AU | Onsite (eventually) | Full Time

We’re looking for an Email Client Application developer to join the Fastmail
team in our Melbourne CBD office (after the restrictions lift - obviously
we're all WFH right now!)

Together with the rest of our team, you’ll work on our email services
Fastmail, Pobox, and Topicbox. When the vast majority of people get email for
free, the reason people choose a paid service is because they value both
privacy and a great user experience.

You’ll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. You’ll work with our
collaborative team of front- and back-end developers, designers and
researchers. Improving our customers’ interactive experience, keeping it
secure and a delight to use is what we do, every day.

Our interfaces are built upon our own Overture framework and the new email
standard JMAP. It gives us full control from top to bottom to build the right
solutions to difficult problems. If you’ve worked with other MVC application
frameworks, like Apple’s Cocoa, you should find Overture easy to pick up.

You’ll have the opportunity to work at many levels:

* building features from scratch with our design and product teams

* optimizing and improving existing code

* tracking down and fixing elusive bugs reported by customers

There’s always an interesting new challenge to solve!

Check the full description at
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-01-clientdev/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-01-clientdev/)

Email us at jobs@fastmail.com to introduce yourself and tell us why you would
be a good fit for the job! This job requires clear communication, so that
message is part of your application, but please also include a PDF of your
resume.

------
jvreagan
PayPal | Backend APIs and Services Engineering | San Jose, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite

PayPal Commerce Platform ([https://developer.paypal.com/docs/commerce-
platform/](https://developer.paypal.com/docs/commerce-platform/)) is evolving
our public API platform offering to encompass more payment methods, more ways
to manage risk, and more ways to pay out funds. We are looking for engineers
with 4-8 years experience building public APIs or distributed systems. We are
re-architecting and re-building our backends to meet business demand and
evolving our stack to integrate the various acquisitions PayPal has made over
the years.

Send email with resume or link to LI profile to jreagan #at PayPal.com.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at a top 10 traffic
site. We are looking for:

-Director, Trust and Safety

-Technical Product Owner

-Senior PHP Developers

-Product Manager - Search

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
mgberlin
Looker Data Sciences, recently acquired by Google | Remote (US Only) | Full-
Time | Typescript, Ruby |

We are seeking curious, kind, and passionate people to help us pave the path
for the next generation of business intelligence tools. We value simplicity in
our code and our user interfaces. We empower small groups to move fast, build
relationships, communicate clearly, and achieve more. We believe in choosing
the right tool for the job, not one tool to solve all problems. We make a huge
impact on product direction, we experiment, and we iterate rapidly.

[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/d7eadbd3-df94-4e60-bd5a-8815d1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/d7eadbd3-df94-4e60-bd5a-8815d1ad3290)

~~~
doitLP
I notice all the jobs on the jobs board show onsite. Which ones are remote?

------
kiwicopple
Supabase | Remote | Contributors | [https://supabase.io](https://supabase.io)

This is a bit unconventional. We realise that a lot of people need work at the
moment and we want to help out in whatever small way we can. We don't have
enough funds to employ anyone full time, but we're willing to pay
contributors.

The main problem is that we don't really know how. So we're posing a question
for the community here. How should we go about paying contributors?

We looked into gitcoin which seems like a possibility, but there could be
better options which we don't know about. I'm also available directly if you
want to message me: my email is in my profile or you can DM me on twitter:
@supabase_io

~~~
taddeimania
you said you can't pay someone full time but can you pay contributors on a per
contribution basis?

I don't think you made it clear what the bottleneck is in your compensation
model. Is it the amount of funds or is it the currency? If you can pay in EUR
or USD or whatever locale the contributor hails from, you should look into how
magazines or online publications pay for articles. Maybe decide on a $/word
amount you can afford and see the interest you get at that price point?

~~~
kiwicopple
We'll look into how the publications do it, thanks for the tip.

> what the bottleneck is in your compensation model

It's the amount of funds - we've only raised angel funding we can't risk
taking on full time workers at a set amount each month. It makes our own
situation difficult.

We'd be happy with trying smaller amounts. We could just go a contractor
route, but it's a shame there aren't better/easier options for opensource
companies to pay contributors in small, manageable pieces.

~~~
convolvatron
still confused. I've done plenty of gig work for pre-arranged lump sum using
<payment service>. are you concerned about international tax compliance?

------
pwanless3
Swoop, Inc | Software Engineer, DevOps, VP of Engineering, FE Architects |
Full-time (Remote, San Francisco, CA or Boston, MA on-site) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinswoop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinswoop)
Referral: Paul Wanless :-)

Looking for Rails, React developers along with DevOps roles. We're a SaaS
platform for Roadside Services intake and dispatching.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinswoop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinswoop)

Tech Stack - Ruby/Rails, GraphQL, React, Redis, Looker, ElasticSearch, Docker
+more I probably don't know of

If you have questions - feel free to chat me at pwanless at joinswoop dot com

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Multiple roles |
Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

At Stream we offer developers and product owners all over the world an API
platform to scale and personalize their news feeds and chat.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking for:

* Backend software engineers (Go)

* Senior iOS developer

* Senior Android Developer

* JavaScript/React Developer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. Our talented team is highly technical and collaborative, making
Stream a great place to improve your skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

If you want to work on technology that powers the feed for over 500 million
end users, send your cv to merel@getstream.io

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Just to give some examples of the sort of work we're doing recently, we've
been assisting the CDC with user research to improve their pages about
COVID-19, we've worked with the SBA on their disaster loan assistance program,
and we've built tools to provide more granular data to the coronavirus task
force, not to mention the USDS folks working at specific agencies like
Veterans Affairs to help ramp up capacity.

There's a lot of government systems that are facing high levels of load/stress
right now, and we need the US government to work well right now. If you're an
engineer/SRE or designer or product manager, please consider applying.

~~~
dehrmann
I'm not currently looking, but just generally curious. How does working for
USDS compare to working for Google? Even though it's the tech side of
government, I have to imagine the cultures are completely different.

~~~
azhenley
I’m also very curious about this. I’ve heard great things but not many
details.

~~~
aosmith
I interviewed there a couple years back. They had a pretty "startup" vibe, pay
will be nothing close to google and COL in DC is very high.

------
iopeak
</> • Storyscript • Dialog driven development for tomorrow's developer.

Write, collaborate, and automate your work and business -- in one tool. Join a
community of creators building automations, tools, workflows and apps by
writing stories that focus on business-logic only so you many become a
developer and join the millions of people who use code to automate their work
and empower their business.

## Fully-Remote Jobs ##

\- Head of Community

Passionate, remote, diverse, open-minded, family-first team.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/storyscript](https://jobs.lever.co/storyscript) </>
[https://storyscript.com](https://storyscript.com)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

Django / React (Typescript) / Celery / AWS Lambda /And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...).

Truework | Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

[See above for description about Truework]

As a data-scientist at Truework, you'll be working on large employment,
income, and demographic datasets. You'll help make sense of information about
millions of people and help standardize the way we understand work and income.

For example, you can play with our title normalization API:

[https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-
title](https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-title)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Our mission is to build the Covariant Brain, a universal AI to give robots the
ability to see, reason, and act on the world around them. Bringing AI from
laboratory research to the infinite variability and constant change of our
customers' real-world operations requires new ideas, approaches and
techniques.

We were recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/37WP65Y](http://bit.ly/37WP65Y)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OprXBq](http://bit.ly/2OprXBq)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Full-Stack/Data Visualization Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Success in the real world requires a team that represents that world --
diversity of backgrounds, points of view, and experiences. Our common
denominator: ambitious expectations, love of learning, empathy for those
around us, and a team-first mindset. Curious? Read more about our company and
our engineering culture! [http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
rahilsondhi
PopSQL (YC S19) | Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby) | Remote |
[https://popsql.com](https://popsql.com)

PopSQL is a collaborative SQL editor for teams. Our vision is to build the
best way for teams to explore their data. We have early traction with some of
the top companies in the world and are ready to scale up.

We're looking for someone to own our backend and AWS infra. If you're
interested in B2B SaaS, dev tools, analytics, and an early-stage startup
experience, please email me at rahil@popsql.com. Competitive salary, equity,
and full health benefits.

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, Terraform

------
WorkAtArgonne
Argonne National Laboratory | DevOps | Chicago Area (Lemont, IL) | Onsite |
[https://www.anl.gov](https://www.anl.gov)

Are you passionate about making a difference in the world?

Would you like to support scientists performing world-class biology research?

Are you passionate about building cutting edge infrastructure using best
practices?

At Argonne, our DevOps group provides IT support for experimental
computational projects, where we have the opportunity to leverage cutting edge
software and practices. Our software products are collaboratively developed by
world class product managers, scientists, designers and developers; along with
many collaborations with research institutions across the globe.

Our platform, KBase, aims to be the leading knowledge base for systems biology
data and to be publicly accessible to researchers around the world. To meet
the key challenges of computational biology, we provide resources to predict
and design biological function through a platform that enables secure sharing
of data, tools, methods, and conclusions in a unified system. KBase enables
researchers to collaboratively generate, test, and share hypotheses about
biological functions; perform large-scale analyses on scalable computing
infrastructure; and combine multiple lines of evidence to accurately model
plant and microbial physiology and community dynamics.

You and the DevOps team will participate in the operation and development of
the KBase, PlantSEED and ModelSEED platforms, and make a lasting impact in the
field of computational biology.

Most of what this role will work on is open source.

The infrastructure you will be responsible for is hybrid on premise at
distributed sites, as well as in the cloud. We use ansible and rancher for
configuration management and orchestration. Our application stack is primarily
python and javascript, but we also have components written in golang, and
java.

Apply at [https://anl.dejobs.org/lemont-il/devops-
engineer/A368608D9A7...](https://anl.dejobs.org/lemont-il/devops-
engineer/A368608D9A744CCD83DF8514F14FCCB7/job/)

------
dennisy
AirGrid ([https://airgrid.io/](https://airgrid.io/)) | Multiple Positions |
London, UK | REMOTE & ONSITE | Full-time & Contract

We are hiring good people with skills in JS, NodeJS, Python or ML.

AirGrid is a privacy preserving ML platform for the web. We are a small team,
early in our journey and would be a great place to work for anyone who is
interested in wearing many hats!

Apply on Al
([https://angel.co/company/airgrid](https://angel.co/company/airgrid)) or send
an email to careers@airgrid.io

------
pattysmith
Revel (YC S19) | SF or Remote | Full Time, US work auth | VP of Engineering

I'm working with an extremely talented founding team at Revel (hellorevel.com;
recent ~$3M seed) to hire for their first VP of Engineering. Revel is changing
the way women of 50+ years find and build community -- they are strongly
rooted in their mission to increase connectedness.

About the environment: Team Revel is particularly oriented towards growth in
business and career. The role requires a high level of autonomy, curiosity,
and a prototype-driven mentality. You'll be entrusted with architecting the
technical direction of the product, while managing a small team of driven go-
getters that look to you for structure while providing space for
thoughtfulness. Plus, "Revel" is also descriptive of their approach to their
work ("reveling in our own day to day experiences").

Stack: This is much less important than finding the right individual for the
role. That said, they currently operate in: React, JavaScript, CSS, Bootstrap,
Node/Express. Big early wins will be leadership on developing best practices
around testing as well as executing the migration from Heroku to AWS.

Please reach out to patty@managerie.io to get started on the application and
referral process!

Full JD: [https://www.notion.so/VP-of-
Engineering-6ffef3f6b4084ce1896f...](https://www.notion.so/VP-of-
Engineering-6ffef3f6b4084ce1896ffe8eb0dc8c47)

------
wlan-2
Winterlight Labs | Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack | Toronto, Canada |
Onsite (Remote during COVID-19) | FULL-TIME |
[https://winterlightlabs.com](https://winterlightlabs.com) Winterlight Labs is
a healthcare startup that is developing digital biomarkers to measure
neurological and psychiatric conditions. Our machine learning technology
analyzes both the acoustics and content of speech and language to help
identify disease and quantify its severity. We work with life science
companies, academia, and senior care companies to improve clinical trials,
quality of care, and health outcomes. We are looking for a full-stack software
engineer to take ownership of the assessment app that is used to collect data
from clinical research sites and other partners. The stack you’ll be managing
is a React Native iOS app with a Python backend. We are looking for a “move at
a reasonable pace and don’t break things”-type of person since we are stewards
of personal health data. We use modern cloud infrastructure that is either
containerized and deployed on AWS via Terraform. Apply by email at
careers@winterlightlabs.com with "Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack" in the
subject. More details:[https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-
full-s...](https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | SF & REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now #39
on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the world,
with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The
company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun
& friendly. We just closed Series C so we are in a very strong position to
ride out whatever plays out in the economy & are probably a bit more insulated
than most companies. We are growing very rapidly--all departments are hiring
(We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's exciting, a lot of
opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time
to join. Devs that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact
on the future of our company, our code & our culture. We're currently looking
for:

Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software Engineers, a Lead UI/UX
Designer, Senior DevOps Engineers, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, & PMs

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (US) | REMOTE (Washington, DC area)

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (EU/UK) | REMOTE (Brussels, Belgium)

DuckDuckGo | Director, Frontend | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Mobile | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | VP, Brand Marketing | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
AleksandraJasek
Highrise | REMOTE | Senior iOS Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise) Highrise is a
mobile game and community that generates meaningful human connections on a
massive scale so that everybody can enjoy a profound sense of belonging. In
Highrise, people can make avatars, design art and environments and meet new
friends. We are building on the spirit of applications like Animal Crossing,
The Sims, Habbo Hotel and Second Life.

Over 3 million people create avatars, chat and make friends in Highrise. We
are a fully remote team of 25 backed by YCombinator, Bessemer, Maveron and
other leading investors.

Do you live and breathe Cocoa, Swift, and all things iOS? Do you have WWDC and
apple announcements marked on your calendar? Do you want to join a fast moving
Y Combinator startup that has a proven business model and millions of users?
If you answered yes to all of the above, you should join our fast growing team
at Highrise!

We are looking for a senior iOS developer with experience shipping polished
production apps. The perfect candidate will be well versed in Swift,
Objective-C, UIKit, and be comfortable jumping straight into a production app
with millions of users. Interested? Read more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b6abc127-8944-44cb-97e8-e42d3...](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b6abc127-8944-44cb-97e8-e42d3efe125c)

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
kennethko
Ferrum Health | REMOTE | Full Time | Senior Backend Engineer |
[https://ferrumhealth.com](https://ferrumhealth.com)

Medical errors are the third leading cause of death in the US, and Ferrum
builds AI-powered monitoring systems to help health systems detect and address
mistakes before they affect patient care.

Ferrum is a fully remote and distributed company focused around the US and
European timezones. Since launching its first offering for lung cancer errors
two years ago, Ferrum now covers over 10 million patients at nine health
systems around the world, including the US. The company is backed by multiple
top-tier venture capital firms and is led by an experienced digital health
founding team that includes industry leaders in enterprise healthcare, machine
learning, and edge infrastructure security.

We are looking for Senior Backend Engineers with a strong understanding of
distributed systems and Linux internals to help build out infrastructure that
is deployed to healthcare systems. The backend stack consists of Go and
containerized environments with deployments in cloud and bare-metal
environments. You would be joining an engineering team of nine people who have
proven track records delivering solutions in the networking, storage, and
machine learning spaces.

Our ideal candidates has proven technical skills in addition to a passion for
improving the quality of healthcare.

To apply, send an email to jobs@ferrumhealth.com.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading search engine for fashion & design available in
16 countries worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 25 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we love to be deeply
involved in the local tech community, hosting meet ups in our amazing office
on a weekly base. Together with Bits & Bretzels we organize daho.am, our own
annual developer conference. As we appreciate Learning & Growing very much,
we’ll give you a personal development budget to go to conferences, buy books,
etc. We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact, having
experience e.g. in Javascript, Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

[https://about.stylight.com/seo-python-engineer-d-
f-m](https://about.stylight.com/seo-python-engineer-d-f-m)

[https://about.stylight.com/tech-lead-d-f-m](https://about.stylight.com/tech-
lead-d-f-m)

We're looking forward to meeting you! :)

------
timanglade
Archipelago | DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE (US
only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, and currently employ around fifty people. It's still early days, so
you get a chance to join something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to
1. We're a pretty supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or
assistance as you need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but
unfortunately we can only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

We're very much actively looking for a DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer to
help us with our CI/CD pipelines. Keywords: AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Fargate,
Nomad, Consul, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Jenkins. Our software development stack
is React, Go & Postgres, GraphQL & Lambda. You can find out more & apply here:
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infras...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infrastructure-engineer)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the link above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com!

~~~
sandokan
please remove post, job opening closed.

------
SGran
Let's Encrypt | SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER | US, CANADA | REMOTE | FULL TIME
[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/)

We’re making HTTPS easier for developers to use, we’re doing it at scale, and
we need your help. We’re a first-of-our-kind Certificate Authority (CA). We
make TLS/SSL certificates available to anyone, for free, and we offer an API
to do it. This means more people can enable HTTPS on their websites, with less
work. That protects everyone’s web traffic from snoops, and makes us all
safer.

We’re looking for an additional software engineer. Maybe that’s you!

Here’s what we’d like you to bring to our team:

\- At least a year’s experience writing code in Go, or a couple of years in
another compiled language. \- Attention to detail and a willingness to spend
the time it takes to get things right. \- Experience writing unit tests and
integration tests. \- Excellent communication, organization, and
prioritization skills. \- Prior experience with cryptography and PKI is not
required. We will provide on-the-job training.

Check out the job posting to learn more about what our software engineering
team does and how you can help.
[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers)

------
bolt28
Bolt | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.bolt.com/careers/](https://www.bolt.com/careers/)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it.

Technical Writer

As Bolt’s first technical writer, you’ll not only write customer-facing
content but also partner with engineering, support, and other stakeholders to
build processes that ensure ongoing scale and quality of our documentation.
Additionally, as a member of our customer education team, you’ll integrate
your content into our broader education ecosystem, ensuring that we
communicate technical operations and requirements consistently across multiple
media.

Product Marketing Manager

Our product marketing team sits at the center of product, engineering, sales
and design, combining deep product and industry knowledge to help drive
product strategy. We’re looking for an experienced product marketing manager
to serve as the voice of our customers and help us reach the next stage of
growth.

------
clarkevans
IQVIA | Senior DevOps Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE (U.S. only)

Prometheus Research, an IQVIA business
([https://www.prometheusresearch.com/](https://www.prometheusresearch.com/)),
is looking for a senior development operations engineer to accelerate the
transition of our co-located environment to the cloud. We are looking for
someone with a holistic view of development -- from project inception through
operations as being parts of a cohesive and iterative process. Tight work with
our system administration team and our development teams is necessary, helping
us create integrated, cross-disciplinary workflows and collaboration.

It’s important to be practiced with cloud computing and system administration.
We use Ansible, Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes (GKE), as well as Google-managed
services such as Cloud SQL and Cloud Run. While experience with Google Cloud
Platform is preferred, those with prior experience with Amazon or Microsoft
are encouraged to apply. Concrete experience with authentication, monitoring
and logging is needed. Performance evaluation, cost estimation, and tuning are
important to us. We use Python/React/PostgreSQL for our core application
platform. Finally, since our work is in a heavily regulated environment,
excellent documentation skills are essential.

If this sounds interesting to you, please drop an email and resume to
devops-20200401-group@prometheusresearch.com. If you are able, please include
example development artifacts that you’ve authored.

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
sdawson26
Bluebeam Inc. | Design Engineer | Dallas, Tx | Full-time | Remote OR Onsite*

At Bluebeam, we empower people to advance the way the world is built. We
create smart software solutions that make construction sites more efficient,
connected and safe and improve the lives of design and construction
professionals everywhere.

Do you have a passion for CSS and JS? Do you enjoy thinking about the
intricacies of building interactive UI with smooth transitions,
responsiveness, loading states, error states, and touch gestures? Join the
Bluebeam Atlas UXE team!

Our Atlas UXE team is a cross-functional group of imaginative and technical
individuals that work together to bridge the gap between design and
development. As the dedicated Software Engineer for Design, you’ll weave
together strong design aesthetics created by our Sr. Designer with your
technical expertise.

Our Design Engineer's main job responsibility will be taking hi-fidelity
prototypes and converting them into reusable React and React Native components
(web and mobile app).

Apply here: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/design-engineer-at-
bluebe...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/design-engineer-at-bluebeam-
inc-1717782717/)

*Under normal circumstances, this position would be on-site ONLY. However, due to current events, we are now accepting applications for remote engineers that meet and exceed our requirements.

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | Software Developer - DevOps Team, QE Specialist(onsite only) |
Toronto, Canada | Remote | Onsite |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) Kira Systems is a
powerful machine learning software that identifies, extracts, and analyzes
text in your contracts and other documents. Our software is intuitive and
easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some of the largest law firms,
professional services and corporate companies in the world.

We're hiring a Software Developer (DevOps) to work closely with our developers
on building software, maintaining the Continuous Integration pipeline, and
tooling. You will also support our development and testing environment,
automate our existing tasks, improve our current automation and support and
improve our application infrastructure in the cloud. Our app is written in
Clojure, Clojurescript, React and Golang. We use PostgreSQL to store our data
and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as Linux, Docker, AWS, Bash, Ansible, RabbitMQ, Zookeeper,
ElasticSearch, Kubernetes and CI/CD. For our QE Specialist role, we use
Selenium, Java, JMeter. Our QE Specialist work very closely with developers
and product on manual and automation testing.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002)
or email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
derekchiang
Zelos.gg (YC W20) | Los Angeles | Frontend / Fullstack |
[https://zelos.gg](https://zelos.gg)

Zelos is a rewards program where gamers earn points and redeem in-game prizes
across multiple games. When you play your favorite game, simply finish a
challenge (e.g. get 3 kills) to earn points and trade in your points for a
prize (e.g. a new game or a skin).

We built Zelos because games today focus on monetizing off their most
dedicated players (whales). For gamers like us who play multiple games,
spending money in each game quickly becomes expensive. When we move to a new
game, all the money we spent in the old game is effectively lost.

So we built Zelos for the 55% of gamers who play 2 or more games and they LOVE
us. Having launched only 2 months ago, we already have 50K+ weekly active
users across 30+ countries.

Zelos graduated from YC W20 and just closed a heavily oversubscribed seed
round. We are only a team of 3 and you will be our first frontend/fullstack
hire. As such, you can expect great responsibilities, huge opportunities to
learn & grow, and of course significant equity.

Being a gaming company, we have a very laid-back and open culture where people
care about having fun as much as doing great work. You would be a great fit
here if you enjoy playing games and building things.

If you are interested, please email us directly at founders@zelos.gg and tell
us more about yourself.

------
andjd
Stationhead | Android Engineer | New York City, NY (Brooklyn) | ONSITE (Remote
during current pandemic) | www.stationhead.com Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a
senior engineer at Stationhead. We’re building a music-focused social network
fighting back against algorithmically generated playlists and soulless
corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform people connect with
their music, their favorite artists, and each other. One of our founders is an
actual rockstar, and we have artists and industry executives lauding us as the
future of music streaming. We are a small team developers working
collaboratively in a diverse and inclusive workplace. Our dev team has a wide
range of backgrounds—including self-taught hackers and bootcamp grads. We're
looking for some passionate people to help us grow onsite at our picturesque
Williamsburg, New York office.

We’re looking for an experienced mobile developer to lead the team building
our new Android app. You should have 3 years + experience building and
deploying Android apps, with experience porting over iOS apps a plus. You
prefer working in Kotlin, and understand some of the more exotic operators in
ReactiveX . You should take pride in writing maintainable, stable, and tested
code, and have experience leading a team or mentoring junior devs.
[https://angel.co/l/2miDWg](https://angel.co/l/2miDWg)

To apply you can send your resume to me at andrew@stationhead.com or reach out
using the links above. Be sure to tell us your favorite band when you send us
an email :)

------
navneetloiwal
Coefficient | Sr. Backend Engineer | Remote From India/North America | Remote
Only | coefficient.io

 __Who we are Coefficient is a VC-backed SaaS startup in the SF Bay Area. We
are still in stealth and just raised a large seed round. The founders are
serial entrepreneurs whose last startup, Shopular, was backed by Y Combinator
and Sequoia and acquired by Rakuten Ebates.

 __What we do Coefficient is a self-service data warehouse for business teams.
Today 's data tools and BI stacks were designed for data specialists and data
engineers. However, as more companies and business functions embrace data-
driven cultures, they are held back by the inherit complexity of existing data
analytics tools, as well as the technical expertise required to set up,
maintain, and operate full BI stacks. Coefficient's mission is to unlock
organizations' latent data productivity, by enabling users to model, re-shape,
and build reports using data from any data source—all within an intuitive, no-
code interface.

 __Who you are We are looking for a lead backend engineer to help us shape and
deliver our vision. You will work alongside the founders to define product,
design core backend architecture, and develop resilient, scalable systems from
the ground up. You have 7+ years of experience designing and building complex
backend systems You have extensive Python experience. More
details:[https://angel.co/company/coefficient-
io/jobs](https://angel.co/company/coefficient-io/jobs)

------
ska
Libang Surgical Technologies | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time

Create a surgical robot for diagnosis and treatment of breast cancer.

Hiring the initial team to do core R&D for an innovative surgical robot to
transform the treatment of breast cancer. Recently founded by an experienced
team in Vancouver, LST is looking to recruit talented candidates from across
Canada (international possible if you have valid work status).

This is an opportunity to get in at the beginning of a new design effort. We
are looking for humble team players who are highly motivated to solve hard
problems to make an impact. You'll be part of forming a focused team to make
this new image-guided surgical platform a reality.

Highly relevant experience you could bring includes systems integration, image
& signal processing (specifically MRI, also generally), MRI compatible
materials and design, computer vision, robotics & robotics interfaces,
disposable design, surgical devices, biopsy devices, UX and workflow design,
as well as production engineering a regulated environment (especially ISO
13485).

We have roles in software development, mechanical engineering, electrical
engineering, systems engineering, and are looking to hire both senior and less
experienced people.

This will be a challenging and rewarding opportunity to bring your skills and
passion to. Please mention HN in the email and resume you send to jobs (at)
libangsurgical (dot) com.

~~~
jdgiese
@ska, our development firm specializes in medical imaging software. A recent
project involved a surgery navigation system. I know you are looking for on-
site full time hires, but let me know if you would like to chat. My email is
in my HN profile.

(BTW if you are shooting for IEC 62304 compliance, you may want to checkout
[https://github.com/innolitics/rdm](https://github.com/innolitics/rdm) ; it
isn't as polished as we would like, but we have a lot of interest in this
tool)

~~~
ska
Thanks for the link, I'll have a proper look later. I've done 62304 a few
different ways in the past, one of the issues you run into is integration with
your QMS and hardware ECR processes.

~~~
jdgiese
> I've done 62304 a few different ways in the past, one of the issues you run
> into is integration with your QMS and hardware ECR processes.

Absolutely; I think the regulatory documentation management needs for software
and hardware are different. E.g., several of our clients (including one we
used our RDM tool in conjunction with) use
[https://www.greenlight.guru](https://www.greenlight.guru). They seem to like
it for hardware work, but we have had a tough time using it for software work.

One big problem we see with our RDM tool is that it isn't very usable for non-
developers. Thus, it makes sense primarily for smaller early stage teams where
they don't have and regulatory specialists.

~~~
ska
That's a pretty small window, size wise - you don't have to be very big before
it makes sense to bring someone in to focus on regulatory, especially if you
are trying to move quickly to approval to market. W

I'll have a closer look though, for sure.

------
umarniz
Sense Health | Web Engineer, React Native Android Engineer, Data Scientist |
Netherlands, Indonesia

We are a team of 50+ people, changing the way mental health care works in the
Netherlands by organising a new way of providing care. We have partnered with
the biggest mental health institution of the Netherlands and have built a web
and mobile app that is actively used by hundreds of therapists and thousands
of patients.

[https://nicedaycoaching.com/](https://nicedaycoaching.com/)

Join us for actively working with a team of passionate engineers and
therapists, working tightly together to help define a new way to provide care.

We are actively looking at new React and React Native developers to join our
team. You can get some insight about how we work at our blog:
[https://medium.com/sense-health](https://medium.com/sense-health)

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS / Android

Remote is welcome as long as you can overlap a few hours with the Dutch time
and are willing to fly to the Netherlands/Indonesia from time to time :)

[https://sense-health.com/careers-2/](https://sense-health.com/careers-2/)

You can always ping me directly as well: tech [at] niceday.app

------
mlm
Notion | Software Engineers (Full stack, Backend/Infra, Mobile; all experience
levels) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Notion's goal is to create the general purpose work tool for a post-file,
post-Microsoft Office world. Tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much
since the 90s—the state of the art is something like Google Docs, Quip, or
Dropbox Paper or rigid SAAS apps—and we're working hard to figure out what a
coherent technology platform for work looks like in the modern era.

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We are looking for people to fill the following roles:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

You can read more about about the company here:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/technology/notion-
startup...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/technology/notion-startup-fund-
raising.html) [https://www.notion.so/about](https://www.notion.so/about)

We are a bunch of design-focused nerds in SF. The business is profitable,
well-funded and financially strong, and growing very fast. We have a beautiful
loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there
(notion.so/about).

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Product Manager, Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph makes code search universal so developers can focus on solving
problems instead of struggling to find and understand code. Read our master
plan to learn more about what we’re building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across both your company’s private
code and public open-source code with inline code intelligence providing go-
to-definition and find-references. Developers at Uber, Lyft, Yelp, and many
other companies use Sourcegraph regularly every day.

We just raised a $23M Series B and are growing our team to keep up with
customer demand. If you are passionate about making the world better through
software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
mjrials
Curebase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE
(USA timezones only)

Biomedical R&D is at an all-time high, but clinical trials are still
expensive, slow, and traditional. The reason is the limited pool of research
hospitals which R&D sponsors (like pharmaceutical companies) can use to run
their trials. The overhead and training required to do research constrains the
supply of these research hospitals, and leads to massive inefficiency.

Curebase takes a new approach. We empower every physician to be a researcher
with streamlined software. This lets us run any trial in parallel, and enables
sponsors to bring their inventions to market faster than ever.

Today, we use our growing physician network to power studies in many exciting
areas of medicine, such as smoking cessation, STD testing, and nutrition. We
have also participated in Y Combinator S18 and raised $2.5MM in seed funding.

I'm looking for self-motivated, generalist web engineers to join us early. If
meaningful ownership of a healthcare product and helping to define an
engineering culture sound interesting to you, please email me directly via
matt (at) curebase.com, or read more and apply at
[https://hire.agave.com/jobs/cd7cba90-1336-4048-99ca-350f1deb...](https://hire.agave.com/jobs/cd7cba90-1336-4048-99ca-350f1deb98bc)

~~~
freeqaz
Was curious to look at what tech y'all are using and FYI that the Agave link
doesn't just work for me. It asks to sync all of my emails and stuff, which
I'm obviously not going to do for clicking a random link. Just a heads up!

------
orhan-b
Topic: Soccer & Computer vision | Los Angeles | Part/Full Time | REMOTE OK

Looking for a computer vision / machine learning engineer who has an
overlapping interest in youth sports, specifically soccer. We are an ambitious
group of 8 individuals who came together to build a camera to automatically
record soccer games. We've been in development for 10 months and have a
working alpha. Meanwhile building a grassroots community on social media for
the past 3 months.

If you're like us and computer vision, machine learning and soccer keep you up
at night—and want to experience a startup journey alongside like-minded
individuals with varying backgrounds—I encourage you to reach out to me with
your story and you'd like to join the squad. My name is Orhan and you can
reach me at orhan (at) playgroundvision /dot/ com. Mention HN in your subject
line please.

Instagram:
[[https://www.instagram.com/reeplayer/](https://www.instagram....](https://www.instagram.com/reeplayer/\]\(https://www.instagram.com/reeplayer/\))

Promo:
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emyx2gyuHsw](https://www.you...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emyx2gyuHsw\]\(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emyx2gyuHsw\))

------
tu321
TallyUp | Senior Fullstack or Backend Engineer | ONSITE - Los Angeles | Full-
time ([https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-
full-s...](https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-full-s...))
TallyUp is building a new type of mobile, multiplayer game tournament with
potential to delight users at global scale and drive enormous charitable
social impact. Venture backed by the world's best gaming investors. Team is
highly experienced and fun to work with (ex Google, Youtube, EA, Zynga,
Microsoft, Jamcity etc). \- Stack is Node.JS, Express, Typescript, Mongo, many
AWS services, vue.js and more.

\- We are nearly launch-ready and hiring a backend / fullstack engineer to
help build infrastructure for scale (including backend services, application
admin portal, SDK integration and much more juicy stuff that matters).

\- Experience in our stack and with high concurrency systems is optimal.
Experience with high scale financial Tx's / systems/security would be helpful
as well (but not a hard requirement).

\- Product is a lot of fun to work on and will delight many people and change
a lot of lives.

\- Team is small, highly experienced, friendly and fun-loving.

Application: Feel free to contact us through the Angel.co link above or
directly to CEO / Founder via: jobs@tallyup.com

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend (React), and Javascript | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (31 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing teams from lots of different organizations and we've
got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering,
and web scaling technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Posting here:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003)

------
gobrana
Doist | Frontend Developer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#frontend-developer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#frontend-developer-javascript)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a calmer, more balanced,
more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

If you decide to apply, I strongly encourage you to read the following article
for tips on what we look for in a strong application:
[https://doist.com/blog/remote-job-application-
advice/](https://doist.com/blog/remote-job-application-advice/)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
bbhughes
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a technology-driven, diversified principal trading firm. We trade our
own capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes,
instruments and strategies, in financial markets around the world. As the
markets have evolved over the past 25 years, so has DRW – maximizing
opportunities to include real estate, cryptoassets and venture capital. With
over 1,000 employees at our Chicago headquarters and offices around the world,
we work together to solve complex problems, challenge consensus and deliver
meaningful results. It’s a place of high expectations, deep curiosity and
thoughtful collaboration.

We are hiring for the following roles:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/0e7191e51](https://grnh.se/0e7191e51)

Research Developer: [https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11](https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/83ca61981](https://grnh.se/83ca61981)

Senior FPGA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/69f84fd81](https://grnh.se/69f84fd81)

Senior Database Administrator:
[https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1](https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1)

Please visit our website for more roles and information: www.drw.com.

~~~
twright
Same listings but with descriptions:

[https://drw.com/careers/listings?category=Technology&languag...](https://drw.com/careers/listings?category=Technology&language=English&location=Chicago)

------
jacobdpeters
Commsor | REMOTE | Full Stack, Product Minded Engineer

The next 10 years will be dominated by community-driven companies. But
creating a successful community is difficult and time consuming, so we're
creating powerful tools for companies to build better communities including
analytics, automations, a member CRM, and more.

\- Well-funded, seed stage

\- Fully distributed team

\- Shape product vision

\- Work directly with CEO + CTO

email mac@commsor.com with subject line "Commsor - Software Engineer
Application"

[https://commsor.com](https://commsor.com)

~~~
christian776
Hi, would you please give more details about the Software Stack ?

------
cnorthwood
Culture Shift | Backend Developer and Frontend Developer | Manchester, UK |
£45-65k | Full-time (open to flexibility) | majority ONSITE |
[https://www.culture-shift.co.uk/](https://www.culture-shift.co.uk/)

Our flagship product is a web-based system for reporting and managing reports
of bullying and harassment within organisations. We've recently received
series A funding to grow our dev team to really accelerate our product roadmap
and focus on empowering organisations to make positive culture change.

We're hiring a front-end dev:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4sp95580xz3n9rn/Frontend%20Develop...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4sp95580xz3n9rn/Frontend%20Developer%20JD.pdf?dl=0)
And a senior back-end dev:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3g7ttjym5o0mfn/Senior%20Developer...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3g7ttjym5o0mfn/Senior%20Developer%20JD.pdf?dl=0)

At the moment we're all working from home, and are conducting interviews
remotely (round one being a interview with the wider team to get an
understanding of your motivations and ways of working, and the second
interview being more technical in nature). If you have any questions, please
let me know chris@culture-shift.co.uk.

Our tech stack is serverless TypeScript deployed on AWS Lambda with
PostgreSQL, exposing a GraphQL API using Cognito for auth and AppSync, and on
the frontend, we're using Apollo & React.

------
spwestwood
Opensignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London ONSITE or REMOTE

Opensignal, a mobile analytics company, is the global standard for measuring
real-world mobile network experience. Using billions of measurements collected
every day, we analyze the mobile network at the largest scale and frequency in
the wireless industry. Our insights are used across the industry by mobile
operators, telecoms regulators, equipment manufacturers, and analysts.

We are currently looking for an iOS Engineer, Frontend Developer, and Data
Science Analyst, either onsite at our London office or remote in a close
timezone. For more details on the roles please see and apply using the links
below. Email me at sam@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

[https://www.opensignal.com/about/careers](https://www.opensignal.com/about/careers)

iOS Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1306083](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1306083)

Frontend Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1297406](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1297406)

Data Science Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1243229](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/1243229)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity Secfi is a VC-backed
fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees better manage equity
compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of private companies with
liquidity so that they can exercise their options or access capital for
personal use. We build technology products that help private company employees
make the most of their equity and make more informed decisions. By simplifying
their equity compensation, employees can spend more time on things they love
doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San Francisco. For example: one
of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out how much taxes
they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options or Non-
qualified Stock Options.

The tax planning tool inside our dashboard does just that:
[https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team.

We have a variety of engineering vacancies including a Director of
Engineering, frontend, backend Python and full stack JavaScript engineers:

[https://www.secfi.com/careers/#positions](https://www.secfi.com/careers/#positions)

------
dugjason
Frontapp | San Francisco, CA (SoMA) + Paris, France | Engineering, Product,
Design, Data, Sales | Full-time |
[https://frontapp.com/jobs](https://frontapp.com/jobs)

Email is the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss
work, answer questions, and talk to all of your customers, vendors, and
partners. But email wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved to help you
work with a team. So you’re dropping the ball, missing important context, and
relying on many siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole.

With more than 5,000 customers and $79 million in funding from Sequoia,
Threshold (formerly DFJ), and others, Front is reinventing the inbox so people
can accomplish more together. We’ve created one place where you communicate
internally and externally, gain context about customers and projects, and
access all your other tools so you can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and
ultimately happier at work.

We are looking for experienced individuals to help us extend and promote Front
and bring collaboration beyond email.

We're growing rapidly, and would love to meet you. Take a look at our open
roles here - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-
via=1C01dbPRMX](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-via=1C01dbPRMX)

------
poooogles
Element Human | London (UK) | Full-time, Onsite initially with remote
progression (in the office for a few days every quarter for example).

100% remote for the foreseeable future, probably until the end of summer.

We're using machine learning to read human behaviour; we use eye-tracking to
track attention, facial coding to understand engagement, and implicit testing
to quantify memorability. We've just launched a new platform and we're looking
for more engineers so we can expand our offering. Our stack consists of;
Python, Postgres, PyTorch and GCP. We offer a flexible working environment
with a great team and unlimited holiday; we focus on hiring the right people
then getting out the way and letting them do what they do best.

Interview process is screen call, small take home tech test doing similar work
to what you'd do in the job, "face to face" interview, short culture call then
offer.

We're hiring for all the following...

\- Senior web developers (Javascript and Python/Django). We're looking for
senior people who are keen to become team leads in the next year as we expand
the team. If you're stronger at one or the other that's fine but a mixture of
skills is key.

\- Developers and junior developers (front end, backend or devops).

\- Data analysts and data engineers (SQL and Python).

Or if you think you'd be a good fit for us; send us your CV!

recruitment (at) elementhuman.com

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively,
BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail
traders the ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange
Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a level playing field. Our
platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed
below. Please apply if you are interested in learning more. For questions,
reach out to people@bitmex.com

Technical Program Manager (IT)
[https://grnh.se/a960712e2us](https://grnh.se/a960712e2us), Kubernetes
Engineer [https://grnh.se/0dae03e22us](https://grnh.se/0dae03e22us), IT
Corporate Applications Engineer
[https://grnh.se/f5b318c62us](https://grnh.se/f5b318c62us), SRE Database &
Distributed Systems [https://grnh.se/f8bb2a292us](https://grnh.se/f8bb2a292us)

------
mattcosta7
Brace | New York, NY | Onsite | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Fullstack Engineer, Security Engineer Think Turbo Tax, but for
distressed mortgages. It may sound boring, but it turns out that when people
can't afford to pay for their houses there is quite a bit you can do to avoid
foreclosure. At Brace ([https://brace.ai](https://brace.ai)) we're automating
advice and document collection to help people stay in their homes. We're a
team of six engineers in midtown Manhattan, one of whom was hired from a
previous "Who is hiring?" post!

Really positive feedback from initial customers means we have a lot of room to
hire for:

\- Frontend engineering: Three frontends in React (using CRA), some
Typescript, and CSS-in-JS.

\- Backend engineering: Vert.x on Java12/13 and Elixir, running on AWS'
version of managed Kubernetes called EKS. There's even a little Rust! We're
serious about using the correct tools for the problem at hand.

The company strives for the most inclusive and healthy work-life balance
you'll find in a startup that's young enough that you can really take
ownership of important application features.

Reach out to me directly at matt [at] brace [dot] ai and just make sure you
include HackerNews in the title of the email.

------
justinHustle
Hustle, Inc. | Staff / Senior Engineer | Remote or SF | Full-time |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle enables organizations to run large-scale text messaging campaigns by
empowering their team members and volunteers to efficiently have thousands of
personal 1-to-1 conversations. Conversations driven by our platform are geared
towards driving measurable meaningful outcomes such as voter turnout, event
attendance, or dollars raised for clients such as PlannedParenthood, Sierra
Club, the DNC, large non-profits, unions, and universities, as well as several
2020 presidential candidates.

To do that our team works on building systems that scale up 100x in a matter
of hours and which are able to send 100 million messages a day. Our clients
bursty appetite for Hustle requires that we are able to scale up and down two
orders of magnitude quickly and efficiently at the drop of a dime so that they
can reach voters, volunteers, benefactors, or attendees at the right time,
with the right message, sent by the right person!

Remote only from California, New York, Washington DC or Massachusetts

Sound interesting? E-mail us directly (tyler AT hustle DOT com) or apply via
[https://www.hustle.com/careers](https://www.hustle.com/careers)

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
and London.

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture. We just
merged with Kronos, another HCM provider, and we are very excited about the
future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Security Analysts, TM1 Developers Devops, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team usually works from home, although
now, we are all working from home with the current situation. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
kqr
Loop54 | Frontend/Fullstack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Loop54 is a search/relevance engine as-a-service, marketed primarily toward
the small–medium–large segment of the e-commerce market. We can probably
achieve the most relevant results in the world for our client base right now,
through what's fundamentally pretty basic AI techniques[1]. We have the
ability to tailor result pages specifically to individual users.

What is currently one of the bottlenecks is that we have no useful feedback
loop to the e-commerce stores that use us. To them, the search engine is a
black box that does AI magic. We are working on an analytics portal where we
can present information on the decisions made by the engine, as well as some
basic levers and knobs for the managers to operate.

However, we want this to turn out really good, and for that we need someone
willing to be an authority on front-end web development, from concept through
design to implementation.

As long as you are intelligent, nice, a good cultural fit, and most
importantly, either experienced or at least want to grow and learn in the web
frontend area, don't hesitate to reach out if you're interested.

Apply here: [https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-
sta...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-sta..).

[1]: What the AI does for us is let us generalize over visitor behaviour, such
that each individual action is less important, and the general sentiment of
the users is what counts.

------
bmcalary_atl
Atlassian | Many types of roles (inc Engineering) | Full-
time/Contract/Intern/Grad/etc | Mix of onsite and remote [All remote for now]
| Global

Roles and number of open positions:

    
    
        Data & Analytics (16)
        Design (25)
        Engineering (106)
        General & Admin (33)
        Graduates (10)
        Interns (15)
        Marketing & Sales (61)
    
        Other (58)
        Product Management (20)
        Program Management (12)
        Security (11)
        Support (29)
        Trello (3)
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-
via=SftTHN-4I0](https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-via=SftTHN-4I0)

Atlassian engineers like to get their hands dirty and build stuff. Whether
crafting elegant JavaScript, building mobile apps, or architecting a scalable
cloud platform with micro-services on AWS, our engineering team creates
products that help teams build whatever they imagine. Teams using our software
have helped get the Mars Curiosity Rover into space, develop the cochlear
implant, and build thousands of products launched to millions of customers.

There's tons of technical know-how across our team (including our two founder
engineers). Work side-by-side with the world’s best developers, and push
yourself to the limit of what you can create. What’s more, spend time once a
quarter going full out on ShipIt, and feel empowered to work on what inspires
you most.

General Structure: Phone Screen + Coding Assignment + Technical Interview +
Soft/Culture/Management Interview. All interviews remote at this time.

~~~
benhoyt
What roles are remote (not just now with COVID, but in the longer term)? I
notice on your jobs page that most of them have a physical location listed.

------
ctdean
Treasury Prime (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://treasuryprime.com](https://treasuryprime.com)

We're growing, hiring, and have enough runway for many years!

Treasury Prime is transforming banking for the 21st Century. We partner with
banks to build the technology to enable this new wave of fintech startups.
Through simple, unified APIs, we are modernizing the economy.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/)

\- Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/)

Tech Stack: Clojure, React, Postgres, AWS, Git

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE | EU Only
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

• Product Manager

• Senior Backend Engineer (Go)

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
(EU candidates only) at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs
exist, we just want to know who you are and who you want to become.

------
gz5
NetFoundry | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://netfoundry.io](https://netfoundry.io)

Our platform enables devs to embed zero trust, high performance networking in
apps via our SDKs.

Embeddable networking opens a new art of the possible like:

1\. mPOS apps embedding zero trust via SDK: [https://ziti.dev/blog/mobile-
point-of-sale-mpos-app-ziti-and...](https://ziti.dev/blog/mobile-point-of-
sale-mpos-app-ziti-android-java-sdk-integration/)

2\. Microsoft choosing us as 1 of 3 networking solutions in world to be
embedded in their new private 5G / edge compute solution:
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/networking/edge-
zones...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/networking/edge-zones-
overview#private-edge-partners)

Join us to help reinvent networking. Remote and on-site positions (pods) are
available, and we are a remote-first company. We are adding to several teams:

Marketing:
[https://netfoundry.io/careers/marketing/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/marketing/)

Development: [https://netfoundry.io/careers/dev-
eng/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/dev-eng/)

All: [https://netfoundry.io/careers](https://netfoundry.io/careers)

~~~
meddlepal
I've worked with the CTO and some of the folks on their engineering team at a
previous gig. Good engineers and good people!

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Product Manager | Senior Front End Engineer | Summer
Software Engineer Intern | Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Product Manager \- Senior Front End Engineer \- Summer Software
Engineer Intern \- Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
shree_ch
Tellie | Full-Stack Engineer | San Diego / Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://tellie.tv](https://tellie.tv)

Note: Our team is fully remote for the duration of this pandemic.

Tellie is a live & on-demand streaming platform that enables content creators
to produce interactive content.

Our vision is to create the future of interactive entertainment for audiences
who want a deeper connection with the talent, community, and narrative of
their favorite shows.

We're building deceptively simple tools that deliver rich, satisfying
interactive experiences. The platform is designed to support numerous creators
and their diverse communities across mobile, web, and TV clients.

About the Role: We're looking for talented engineers that can work within web
and server software stacks. Most of our current software utilizes VueJS,
React, and nodeJS. We make extensive use of AWS and docker; prior familiarity
with these, or a desire to learn them, is a plus. As a small engineering team,
we look for opportunities to solve problems with simple solutions.

Get in touch with us via email or AngelList:

engineering-leads@tellie.tv

[https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs/758160-full-stack-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs/758160-full-stack-eng..).

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Front-End Engineer + Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway
| ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup focused on building the drone infrastructure of the
future. We seek to make drones available as a service to businesses for
purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue. Sevendof will
operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in the field,
enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring a Front-End Engineer and an Embedded Software Engineer to
help bring our first production system to life. Your work would be centered on
developing the web interface for interacting with our drone platform, and
integrating necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

We will soon be announcing new engineering positions within autonomy and back-
end development - please feel free to reach out if this is of interest. We
will accommodate remote work until on-site work is possible.

Please email careers@sevendof.com to inquire about a position.

[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891)

------
muinc
MU ENERGY | Associate Product Manager | Austin, TX | ONSITE

We are a small independent (self-funded & profitable) boutique SaaS company.
Our end goal is to enable the green transition by providing the best
Analytical Platform to the energy market participants. We do that by mixing
together large amounts of Data with Math/Modeling/ML and awesome
Visualizations. We are just getting started and have A LOT to build.

We are looking for an high energy Associate Product Manager, ready to 1)
obsess about solving our client’s problems through our Analytics Platform, and
2) deliver impact.

This is an excellent “ground floor” opportunity for a candidate who wants to
grow along with the company. You will work closely and directly report to the
CEO who is the current Acting VP of Product.

Requirements:

    
    
      - 1+ year(s) of experience with the management of a real world product.
      - Analytical: can get to the root of customer problems/needs.
      - Strong written and verbal communication skills.
      - Excellent decision making, project management, time management skills.
    

We are located in Downtown Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at recruiting@mu-
energy.com with:

    
    
      - 280 characters about what makes you specially fit for this role.
      - Your resume.
      - Your status and availability timeline.

------
jeromebrock
Zimperium | Sr DevOps Engineer and SREs | Dallas, TX | Full Time, Preferably
ONSITE

Zimperium, Inc. is a global leader in mobile security, offering real-time, on-
device protection against both known and unknown Android and iOS threats. The
Zimperium platform leverages our award-winning machine learning-based engine
to protect mobile data, apps and sessions against device compromises, network
attacks and malicious apps.

Our Sr. DevOps engineers architect, deploy and maintain a global SAAS platform
which provides proactive threat detection, analysis and response to hundreds
of customers and tens of millions of connected mobile devices.

Our DevOps SRE's maintain and support our production SaaS solutions, learn
very fast and with talent and motivation will have a growth path up to DevOps
Architect and Development roles within the company

Be a part of an energetic team working on the latest technologies including
docker, kubernetes, elasticsearch, terraform, ansible, postgres and many many
more.

If you are in Dallas, you may have noticed lots of companies have traditional
IT and Dev teams and oftentimes you don't get an opportunity to push the
envelope. Zimperium is most definitely not one of those companies. Join us and
you will be using modern tools and cutting edge techniques.

Email devopsjobs (at) zimperium dot com for more info.

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineer, Support and Solutions Engineer | New York
(NYC), NY and California | REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time JW
Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to innovate
as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video delivery and
intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business Insider, and
Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of all types and
sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content across all
devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Software Engineer for our Media Processing team, helping
optimize our media ingestion and delivery. In addition, we are looking for
support and solutions engineers to work with customers to build the best
experiences and implementations.

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past week, and with that
comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

~~~
correct_horse
Jwplayer is licensed as creative commons (Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike
3.0), which is not OSI approved, nor does it meet the Debian free software
guidelines. Instead of open-source, a more accurate description of Jwplayer is
a source-available open core.

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
We are ~50 people and have raised $50M in Series B funding from Kleiner
Perkins, Canapi Ventures, Index Ventures, General Catalyst, Sound Ventures,
and NYCA Partners.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (SF or NYC):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Head of Product (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5c06ef3c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
johnbellone
SS&C Health | Mobile and Fullstack Developers | NYC/KC/BHM/India |
Onsite/Remote | [https://health.ssctech.com/](https://health.ssctech.com/)

We're hiring mobile and fullstack developers to build out modern, scalable
applications/services to create world-class solutions in the pharmacy and
medical solutions space.

Our team is made up of engineers with varying levels of professional
experience and backgrounds, from new graduates to 20-year veterans of the
finance and healthcare industries. We are looking for creative engineers and
technologists: relevant industry experience is important, but less so than
your demonstrated abilities, passion and attitude. We’re always improving and
looking for individuals that enjoy being challenged and have a strong desire
to make the engineering experience better for our users.

You'll have an opportunity to get on the ground level of transforming our
technology stack to Angular, Java and Python with PostgreSQL and Kafka.

You can reach out to me directly on LinkedIn[1] or e-mail[2] to chat about
opportunities.

[1]:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnbellonejr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnbellonejr/)

[2]: jbellone at sscinc.com

------
ldidi
Siteline | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Fulltime onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/siteline](https://jobs.lever.co/siteline)

(Note: We are early-stage company but our company health is safe and sound. We
have always had a big long-term vision and the COVID-19 situation doesn't
change that.)

Getting paid on construction projects is slow and complex. In fact, the
construction industry is the slowest in the country between finishing work and
getting paid for it. Siteline is building a fast and foolproof experience
enabling millions of people to pay and get paid with ease. There's a huge
opportunity to get in at the ground floor of advancing the state of the
industry.

We are looking for a senior UX/frontend engineer and a senior fullstack
engineer to join our strong founding team. You have an opportunity to own huge
parts of the product and work with a world-class team who has built products
used by hundreds of millions at Apple, Google, Stripe, and Zynga. Our
leadership (including a serial entrepreneur) places a high value on mentorship
and training future leaders and entrepreneurs. We are working with potential
customers and are well-funded by top-tier investors.

If interested, please reach out to jobs@siteline.com.

------
niall00c
Cohere Health|Senior/Software Engineer|Boston, MA| ONSITE OR REMOTE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a new engineering team with great
ambition and zero technical debt. You will have an outsized influence on the
future direction and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Java Spring/Springboot
        - MongoDB
        - AWS
    

Throughout the interview process you can expect the following during your time
with us:

    
    
        - A coding test
        - Phone call to review with hiring manager
        - Virtual pairing interview (system architecture and design)
        - Hopefully a quick decision and offer!
    

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/411abe653us](https://grnh.se/411abe653us)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/04bdb7513](https://grnh.se/04bdb7513)

------
jusonchan
Netflix - Senior Software Engineer - Backend | ONSITE

Netflix is hiring backend engineers. There are many other open roles as well.
Please refer to our job site:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/search](https://jobs.netflix.com/search)

I am posting this is specifically for
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/871848](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/871848)

You can apply online directly or you can submit this Google form:
[https://forms.gle/7ChgaJPxTf7bCLUF8](https://forms.gle/7ChgaJPxTf7bCLUF8).
I'll do my best to make sure your profile is seen by the hiring manager if you
use the google form. The team is actively hiring and there are multiple roles.

Personally I have really enjoyed working here for the last several years.
There is a lot of exciting work and you get to work with great team mates. The
culture is amazing and the work life balance is awesome. This is all my own
views. Let me know if you have any specific questions.

Note: We are all working from home during this pandemic but the role is
eventually going to be full time onsite either in our LA office (Sunset Blvd)
or Los Gatos office (both in California).

The company typically sponsors VISA.

------
HiringatSM
A Stealthmode start-up backed by Sequoia in the AI/Healthcare space is looking
for the following:

-Fullstack/Frontend Engineer: Javascript, React, Node.js, MySQL etc.

-Signal Radar Processing Engineering: Familiar with radar systems, including FMCW, MIMO, beamforming, etc. Proficiency in C/C++, Matlab, and Python.

-Hardware Engineer: Fluent in one standard programming language (e.g. C/C++, Python, etc) and one hardware description language (Verilog, VHDL, etc)

Please email resumes to hiring@stealthmode.co

~~~
mehrdadn
Any location information available?

------
classyjim
Antidote |Mid/Senior Software Engineer (Python Experience) | London | ONSITE|
[https://apply.workable.com/antidote/j/20741FDBBE/](https://apply.workable.com/antidote/j/20741FDBBE/)
Interested in joining an organisation that is being recognised for the
evolution of its products and the impact this has on clinical trial
recruitment?

Here at Antidote, we dare to change the status quo when it comes to helping
match patients to clinical trials. We aim to accelerate the breakthroughs of
new treatments by bridging the gap between medical research and the people who
need them.

Our technology platform is key to this and we want exceptional, highly
motivated engineers to join us as we enter our next phase of growth. This is
an exciting time to join a company that has an ambitious couple of years
ahead. You will be responsible for the design, development, modification and
maintenance of all aspects of the Antidote platform. Our entire service is
built Python 3, Flask, GCP, Kubernetes at React.js. The role involves working
closely with the Product team to design and build novel datasets and products.
Contact James on james.peters@antidote.me for more information.

------
grosania
Glovo is hiring for the Tech team! Co-Vid 19 has made our Grocery section have
a HYPERGROWTH! we need great Tech Team members to provide the best experience
and SOLUTION to the world! We are super flexible, start dates can be moved and
you can start remote to then move to Sunny Barcelona Office + New Tech Hub in
Warsaw Poland! (WFH, full flexibility but Fulltime, full relocation +
Sponsorship) At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this
means that we have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world
and becoming one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings:

Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend Engineers, Senior
Android Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET,
Senior Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE)

;)

------
codegeek
Treft Systems Inc | Technical Support Engineer | US/Remote (anywhere) | Full
Time

We are a looking for someone who can help us streamline our Technical Support.
We don't have a clear distinction currently between Tech Support and
Development team being a small bootstrapped team and we are looking to solve
this problem. The ideal person would have enough understanding of how Web
Applications work including basic HTML/CSS and any knowledge of PHP etc is a
major plus. You would not be writing code necessarily but you should be able
to troubleshoot and figure out issues.

Technologies: PHP, WordPress, Laravel, vuejs and others.

You should ideally be a native English speaker but we are willing to work with
anyone who can effectively talk to clients. If you shy away from getting on a
call with a client, this is not the right position for you.

Timezone: You must be able to work out of Eastern/EST timezone as much as
possible (some flexibility possible).

Salary depends on a few factors but would be somewhere in the $25-$40/Hour
range along with bonus tied to client retention (happy to explain). For US
based employees, we will offer W2 Salary with other benefits such as Paid
Health Insurance, 15 days of paid vacation and discretionary bonus every year.

Please email me at yc@treftsystems.com

------
ciscomeraki
Cisco Meraki | Senior Site Reliability Engineers | London, San Francisco,
Sydney | ONSITE (remote during pandemic) |
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Help us scale the platform that makes us the world leaders in cloud controlled
WiFi, routing, and security.

As SREs at Meraki we run and scale a platform that supports millions of our
customer's devices across the world. We support >5 billion HTTP requests/day
and have over 8 million devices talking to Dashboard. We've grown at an
incredible rate and need your help to continue that growth.

Our customers depend on our platform to run their critical infrastructure of
network switches, security appliances, wireless APs and security cameras. The
Meraki Dashboard stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by PostgreSQL and tied
together with Meraki Magic.

We're currently focused on hiring in London:

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Dashboard SRE):
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2091042](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2091042)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Observability):
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2091197](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#2091197)

------
sdunford
Knotch |
[https://knotch.com/company/careers](https://knotch.com/company/careers) | New
York, NY | Full-time | Onsite (Remote during Covid-19)

We are content intelligence leaders committed to transparency in data. We
collaborate with Fortune 500 brands such as HP, Walmart, Calvin Klein, and
AT&T. Our platform helps our clients become better storytellers by
understanding their audiences, and allowing their audiences to own their
voices online. Over the next six months we’re focusing on quality testing, and
we need a talented QA Manager to join our team! If you’re a QA Manager whose
built manual and automated testing frameworks from scratch using tools like
Selenium, keep reading. We’re looking for an empathetic team member who has
managed other QA Engineers in the past and maybe even had a hand in hiring
them. Our QA Manager will grow out this function and team in time. Our QA
Manager should have at least 5 years of experience and will report directly to
our VP of Engineering. Our stack at Knotch is modern: Rails, Ruby, Python,
React/Redux, along with Javascript integrations and AWS technologies to power
the back end. Every day we’re facing unique challenges in testing and with
data from architecture to visualization. We need the right team to solve them.
We’re at Series-B, and we have no plans to raise more VC just to inflate our
value. We take so much pride in our culture, you should check out our best
place to work awards two years running by Inc and three years running by
BuiltInNYC! See if we’re the team for you:

QA Manager, Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/82e946751us](https://grnh.se/82e946751us)

------
nthomas
SynchroGrid | Front-End Software Engineer | College Station | Full Time |
Onsite Preferred (Remote for Right Candidate)

We are a College Station, TX based company blending graph algorithms,
visualization, and machine learning to increase the reliability of the
emerging smart grid. Come work with a multi-disciplinary team of computer
scientists and electrical engineers innovation at power utilities across the
country.

This position will be an integral part of improving a SmartGrid application
that mixes a modern, web stack based front-end with a C++ back-end. Our front
end lets engineers define a custom engineering workflow to drive simulations.

Ideal candidates have a passion for UX/UI and big data visualization.

We employ a modern web stack (HTML/CSS, JS, React, D3, Electron) and are
looking for candidates with a good grasp of these web technologies as well as
a strong foundation in the fundamentals of computer science (i.e., data
structures, algorithms, etc).

What you will do:

Use web technologies to build desktop applications Integrate and extend UI
elements with back-end simulation code Participate in code design and reviews
Write unit and integration tests for new and existing features Pitch in
wherever needed to deliver an amazing product

What we're looking for"

Bachelor's degree or equivalent in Computer Science is preferred 2+ years'
experience in frontend development Familiarity using Scrum/Agile development
methodologies Experience building object oriented web applications in
JavaScript, React.JS, TypeScript

Contact me (CS cofounder) : nthomas@synchrogrid.com

------
tndata
Edument | Compiler and GPU developers | Sweden, Prague | Onsite Full time |
[https://www.edument.se/en/page/work-with-
us](https://www.edument.se/en/page/work-with-us)

Edument is a consulting company (+30 employees, +10 years old) located in
Helsingborg (Sweden) and Prague (Czech Republic) that develops solutions for
our clients. Currently we have a strong demand for developers to build next
generation development tools that will impact millions of developers. At
Edument you will work with super bright colleagues who really care about
building something great develop and build upon super-interesting
technologies.

We have several positions open for skilled senior developers in the following
areas:

\- Compiler and language development

\- Creating Development tools (IDE and tooling, mainly on the IntelliJ
platform)

\- Cmake and build development

\- GPU and CUDA experts

\- Artificial Intelligence (AI)

Read more about our projects and what we do

\- Comma IDE, an open-source IDE for Raku(Perl 6)
[https://commaide.com/](https://commaide.com/)

\- Read more about past projects at
[https://www.edument.se/en/page/projects](https://www.edument.se/en/page/projects)

Submit resumes to bjorn at Edument dot se

Please mention HN in the e-mail. We're require a valid work permit for the EU
and good English skills.

------
mikikian
CourtDrive | Senior Full Stack JS Developer | REMOTE| Market | Full-time |
[https://www.courtdrive.com](https://www.courtdrive.com)

At CourtDrive.com, we are building solutions that enable law firms and other
power courthouse website users to become more efficient by automating daily
tasks. We’re based in Los Angeles but have a remote team worldwide (Canada,
Europe, Armenia to name a few).

We’re looking for a senior full stack JS developer with React.js experience to
help us advance our mission by building new front-end client experiences.

Current Stack: React + Hooks + Redux, Postgres, ElasticSearch

Testimonial from a team member: “Long story, but I worked there for maybe 6ish
months part time a while back. They offered me full time, but I ended up going
to a startup because I wanted to learn some specific technologies + up my
skills in Data Science. That job was definitely good for some people, but it
wasn’t as remote as they advertised it (had me fly in alot), and the team was
somewhat difficult to work with ;) I ended up starting my own consulting and
at the same time CourtDrive reached back out to me (perfect timing). Point I
was trying to make was that I went back to work with them because they were so
nice to work with. Not super demanding and very open to listening to
ideas/suggestions - just a pleasant environment.”

Full job listing and contact information:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16IFj_-
EbLLqg7BGFltliRZDq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16IFj_-
EbLLqg7BGFltliRZDq1xFgjB78Zl85FHsRC-8/edit?usp=sharing)

------
jrvarela56
Cuanto | REMOTE (everyone in the company) | Full-time | Data Engineer

The company: We're creating mobile-first tools to help Latin American
entrepreneurs and small businesses grow through Instagram and WhatsApp. We
want to help the region's +200M self-employed bring their businesses online.

Our product began as something like Shopify meets Square for a business run by
one person. We believe this will help millions make a living off the internet.

The role: We need you to take the lead on our APIs and analytics pipelines.
Ideally, you love creating coherent and well-tested APIs.

You understand how valuable data is to create amazing products, improve
processes, and grow a business.

You'll be responsible for maintaining an API for an e-commerce platform, a
mobile app, integrations to payment processors and fraud detection.

We're building integrations to more third-party services - you'll be laying
the foundation for a platform.

Tech Stack: Heroku, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Metabase/Segment/Amplitude,
React Native.

Why: These products are really making a difference for a lot of people.

Our customers are starting companies, turning passions into revenue, and
quitting 9-to-5s in a region where human capital is underappreciated.

Send me a message at jose@cuanto.app if you want to know more about the role
and what we're doing.

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time Distru is
a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps cannabis
companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments, automating
compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-time inventory
tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $700M in transactions
per year passing through our platform, and we're uniquely positioned to define
trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 20 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced engineers to help take our
product to the next level. We love product-minded engineers that can own a
feature across the frontend and backend, even if they're stronger at one side
of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground up on Elixir/Phoenix,
Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
elliotec
Dutchie | Front and back end engineers, Customer support roles | REMOTE USA &
Canada or onsite in Bend, OR

Dutchie is the cannabis industry’s leading and fastest-growing e-commerce
provider, powering online ordering for the top dispensaries throughout the
United States and Canada. We are a product-focused company that has created a
best-in-class experience for cannabis dispensaries and shoppers.

Since our inception in 2017, we have experienced significant growth. We are
backed by Gron Ventures, Snoop Dogg’s Casa Verde Capital, one of the leading
cannabis-focused VC’s, members of the founding team at DoorDash, Kevin
Durant’s Thirty Five Ventures, and other notable angel investors.

This crisis has provided enormous growth for us as online ordering and
delivery of cannabis is getting legalized in more states and deemed essential
business in most/all legal states and Canada. We've seen massive increases in
sales and volume on our platform over the past few weeks.

We are hiring multiple skill levels of front and back end engineers. We use
technologies including Ruby, Rails, React, GraphQL (with Apollo), and Node.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://dutchie.com/careers](https://dutchie.com/careers)

~~~
alvinkatojr
Just curious, would you be open to working with a remote dev who can sync up
with both EST and PST times?

------
slowtokyo
Ohalo data privacy solutions | London or remote | Frontend (React) Engineer |
full time | [https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs)

We are a small, funded company that builds data privacy solutions for some of
the biggest enterprises in the world to protect the data rights of millions of
people.

We are looking for a frontend (React) engineer with 3-7 years of experience.
Remote working or working out of our offices in central London is possible.

Our stack is built in Java/Python with a React frontend. We are expanding our
team due to client demand.

The interview process is three steps: 1\. 30 minute initial fit interview 2\.
Technical interview (you will be asked to provide a code sample that is
relevant to our requirements or create a new one. In case of the latter
option, the new one would not take more than 1-2 hours for a competent
engineer.) 3\. 1 hour final interview with whole team

Compensation is based on your local geography and experience level. More
information is available on our website below.

To find out more about the opportunity, please check out
[https://www.ohalo.co/jobs](https://www.ohalo.co/jobs). Look forward to
hearing from you!

~~~
christian776
Are you guys taking applications from South America?

------
seregine
Outschool (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA and remote| Full-time | Senior full-
stack and devops engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/)

Since 2015, we've been growing a community marketplace for live classes that
inspire kids to love learning. Now we're scaling it quickly to support
distance learning for kids affected by school closures. We're making $1M of
live online classes available for free to families in need and adding
thousands of new teachers in weeks. [https://www.inc.com/kevin-j-
ryan/outschool-coronavirus-homes...](https://www.inc.com/kevin-j-
ryan/outschool-coronavirus-homeschool-ed-tech-startup.html)

We need senior full stack engineers to build major features and products end-
to-end. We also need a senior devops generalist with strong programming skills
and a preference for simpler solutions. We have a pragmatic culture that
promotes focused collaboration and iterative development.

JavaScript webapp: TypeScript, React, Node/Express, Apollo GraphQL,
PostgreSQL. Data pipelines: AWS CDK, Cloud Formation, Batch, S3.

------
salmaanp
Cisco Umbrella | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager | San Jose, CA |
Onsite Full-Time

Cisco Umbrella is building a cloud based Secure Internet Gateway. The team
building the Secure Web Gateway component is looking for software engineers
and an engineering manager. You will be building microservices which provide
security to and proxy web traffic. I'm an engineer in the team and can vouch
the work and people are awesome.

Apply here

\- Senior Software Engineer (C/Go/Python, experience with proxies +)
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Software-
En...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Software-
Engineer/1286223)

\- SRE [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Security-and-
Ops-E...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Security-and-Ops-
Engineer/1288509)

\- Engineering Manager [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineeri...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-Engineering-
Manager-Cloud-Security/1287968)

or reach out to me at spehlari (at) cisco.com

------
TaylorAlexander
Twisted Fields | Technical Associate | San Gregorio, CA (Bay Area near Hwy 1)
| Flexible Schedule ONSITE | www.twistedfields.com

Twisted Fields is a small start-up organic farm looking for a self-motivated
engineering student, graduate, or hobbyist to work independently on small
technical projects related to sustainable farming automation.

We are developing a solar powered farming robot intended to serve commercial
farms in the Salinas Valley and beyond. The application involves computer
vision and precision automation in real world farming environments.

The candidate will support the Lead Systems Engineer (me) on networking
rollout, robot assembly and test, and other technical projects at the farm.
Hours are flexible and I currently work 20 hours a week. The farm is a
beautiful location in the Santa Cruz Mountains near Highway 1, 10 miles South
of Half Moon Bay or just over the hill from Redwood City.

Required experience: basic software development, soldering, networking,
familiarity with raspberry pi and arduino

Preferred but not required experience: advanced software development,
robotics, mechanical and electrical design, welding, farming and agriculture

E-mail info@twistedfields.com to apply or email me at taylor@twistedfields.com
with questions. Thank you!

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE (REMOTE during Shelter in Place) | Product
Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019 Clockwise is creating the first intelligent
calendar system by leveraging Machine Learning & Artificial Intelligence.
We've raised >$13M with Series A funding from Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund,
etc.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current team coming from
RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health
to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee health. This is a very
hard problem and we're incredibly excited about the user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Product Marketer (messaging, positioning, launches)

* Product Designer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | REMOTE | Full-time Software Developers and Operations
Personnel

Come and do something that actually matters.

CareEvolution’s software platform is helping to solve some of the most
pressing problems in patient care and public health.

Our mobile and web applications are used by clinicians, researchers, and
patients. For example, our MyDataHelps app
([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mydatahelps/id1286789190))
supports research like the Scripps Research Institute's DETECT Health Study
([https://detectstudy.org/](https://detectstudy.org/)), whose objective to
identify early warning signs for viral illness — including COVID-19.

Benefits:

\- Remote-only is possible and 2/3 of us are fully remote

\- Outstanding colleagues

\- Real, urgent, and important problems to solve

\- Competitive pay

\- Flat, politics-free organization

Check out our StackOverflow listing at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-
an...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/379348/software-developers-and-
operations-personnel-for-careevolution)

Send resumes to resume@careevolution.com

------
JakeSc
Life360 | Backend / iOS / Android / Data Science / Testing | San Francisco &
San Diego, CA & REMOTE 25 million monthly active users.

Doubled userbase year-over-year.

Public company with real revenue.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring engineers for our back-end Cloud Engineering, Mobile, and Test
teams to help us scale up globally. Our tech stack in total handles over 5
billion API requests daily, so if you know your way around AWS microservices
and love writing efficient fault-tolerant code, we would love to chat.

With over 25 million monthly active users and a recent IPO on the Australian
Stock Exchange, Life360 is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today,
we are focused on location sharing and safety, and our mission is to become
the must-have Family Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and
anywhere. From personalized location-based alerts that help make daily
coordination easier, to advanced sensor tech that can detect a car crash and
automatically send you an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their
fullest extent to reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Locations: San Francisco, California; San Diego, California; Remote

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SoMa: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

Apply here:

[https://www.life360.com/careers/](https://www.life360.com/careers/)

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality.

This will involve training new models and making improvements to existing
ones. You will constantly be ingesting research papers, finding and
implementing ways to take nascent research concepts, and writing production
code to apply it to our goals. You will be analyzing where our current methods
are falling short and devising and implementing ways to improve and iterate.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We use a mix of TensorFlow and PyTorch but are starting to move more in the
direction of PyTorch.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
Audible
Audible | Newark, NJ or Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, On-site| Base + Amazon
Equity

We Unleash the Power of the Spoken Word. Audible is the world’s largest seller
and producer of audiobooks and other spoken-word entertainment, enriching the
lives of our millions of listeners every day. With our customer-centric
approach to technological innovation and superior programming, Audible has
reinvented a media category, and is the driving force behind today’s audio
entertainment revolution.

Our newest office building made news (for good reasons):
[https://cbsn.ws/2sJxvPB](https://cbsn.ws/2sJxvPB)

Top Jobs:

Network Engineer II, Newark, NJ:
[http://bit.ly/2PMSWYc](http://bit.ly/2PMSWYc)

Senior Technical Program Manager, Newark, NJ:
[https://bit.ly/3dM1pp3](https://bit.ly/3dM1pp3)

Director, Software Development, Newark, NJ:
[https://bit.ly/39Gn5ji](https://bit.ly/39Gn5ji)

Software Development Manager, Cambridge, MA:
[https://bit.ly/2JxdeBK](https://bit.ly/2JxdeBK)

Software Development Manager, Newark, NJ:
[https://bit.ly/2ylBbta](https://bit.ly/2ylBbta)

For a more comprehensive list of open roles, try this link:
[https://bit.ly/2X2Msce](https://bit.ly/2X2Msce)

 __* Interviewing and Hiring Virtually __ _

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over 80
locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find our clinics in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC, San Diego, Portland and most recently, Austin. Here are some
of our core technologies, that largely depends on your department: Angular,
Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress,
Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow, AI/ML

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. We are actively trying to improve health care outcomes,
including tacking the covid19 epidemic. One Medical is an inclusive company,
you work on problems that provide measurable benefits to people's lives, and
we are growing quickly.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical),
reach out to our Recruiting team or me.

------
FdbwNZWXk
Amazon Alexa: Boston, Los Angeles, Seattle, Berlin

Growing team within Alexa developing large scale information retrieval and
search systems. We are working to answer every question our users ask,
including ambiguous questions (e.g. "what's the one where soldiers are sailed
home from France by British citizens") or questions about uncommon topics
(e.g. "what's the origami animal at the end of Blade Runner?") and other
exciting science-heavy projects.

I'm hiring Technical Project Managers (TPM), Software Development Engineers
(SDE), a Software Development Manager (SDM) and Applied Scientists (AS) (ML or
IR/Search focus).

Key skills: Communication and Analysis, Delivering Results.

TPM: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1033226/senior-technical-
pro...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1033226/senior-technical-program-
manager)

SDE: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1033225/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1033225/software-development-
engineer)

SDM: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1035844/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1035844/software-development-
manager)

AS: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1035845/applied-
scientist](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1035845/applied-scientist)

Questions? erimich@pleasenospamazon.com

------
sabbey
Akselos | Devops, Frontend | Boston, Houston | Onsite |
[https://akselos.com](https://akselos.com)

Akselos has unique technology to perform large-scale, physics-based
simulations. One of our focuses is creating digital twins of critical
infrastructure. As a recent example, we were part of a team that received a
grant to develop digital twins of floating wind turbines[1].

We're a growing company and we're looking for a devops engineer to help
develop and maintain our cloud servers (Python/GCP/Slurm/Linux). We also have
room for help with our desktop application (Python/Qt/QML/OpenGL), and our
web-based application (Javascript/React).

Our development team is small; let us know what your skills and interests are
and we can see if you're a fit.

Apply at
[https://akselos.com/about/careers/](https://akselos.com/about/careers/)

[1] [https://www.rechargenews.com/wind/principle-power-wins-
us-3-...](https://www.rechargenews.com/wind/principle-power-wins-
us-3-6m-floating-wind-digital-twin-grant/2-1-678732)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Product Management, Product Design,
Engineering, Customer Success

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We just recently closed our Series B financing

* We're a ~50-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Growth product manager

\- Senior product designer

\- Customer success engineering manager

\- Data engineer (Budapest)

\- Tech Lead (Budapest)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
greywolve
Brankas | Senior Frontend Developer | Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand or
Vietnam | Full-Time | REMOTE

Brankas is solving the "last mile" for Open Banking in Southeast Asia.

We are a global team of banking software experts backed by leading fintech
venture capital firms in Asia and Silicon Valley. Our vision is to make modern
financial services available to everyone, by increasing access and encouraging
partnerships between financial institutions and fintech partners.

Brankas is building the next generation of Open APIs and infrastructure for
banks, insurance, and other financial institutions across Southeast Asia. Our
API-based technology supports real-time disbursements, customer payments by
bank transfer, reconciliation, and account statement retrieval for online
lenders.

We provide cutting-edge consumer and enterprise focused financial management
software and systems. Brankas’ enterprise-focused web apps make use of best-
in-breed, modern frontend technologies such as TypeScript and Vue.js (among
others), and leverage third-party systems and APIs where possible.

[https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-
developer](https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-developer)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

As online education demand grows in the times of physical distancing, Cognii
is offering valuable resources to schools and colleges. Cognii's award-winning
Virtual Learning Assistant uses conversational AI to engage students in
personalized tutoring and assessments. We are currently hiring for the
following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Full Stack developer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
srinivgp
Signifyd | Quantitative Risk Analyst | San Jose, CA; New York City, NY;
Denver, CO | Remote |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/signifyd95/jobs/2150518](https://boards.greenhouse.io/signifyd95/jobs/2150518)

Signifyd is a fast-growing online retail fraud protection company that
maintains a startup culture of curiosity, agility and compassion. We use
machine learning technology that protects merchants, while allowing them to
ship more orders and open new markets without the fear of fraud.

"The Risk Analytics team is fast-paced, high-energy, and diligent in
identifying emerging fraud patterns and preventing fraud loss before it
happens. We conduct stringent analysis of complex data sets, and set up
multiple layers of business rules, models, and other processes to fight
ecommerce fraud.

We're looking for a quantitative risk analyst to hit the ground running.
They'll work alongside a team of analysts to investigate and identify
solutions to prevent and mitigate fraud. They'll be responsible for
proactively identifying fraud patterns and minimizing our customers' exposure
to financial risk."

------
knwang
Nervos Network | Remote | Full-time | Contract | www.nervos.org

Nervos Network is a public permissionless blockchain and we're building the
future of the decentralized economy! We've raised significant funding,
launched our mainnet platform and is now expanding our team. We're looking for
the following positions - all are remote, full time positions. Whether you're
an experienced blockchain engineer, or are interested in the tech but have
been watching from the sideline, we'd love to hear from you! Please send an
email to kevin at nervos.org

* JavaScript / TypeScript Engineer

[https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771271-javascript-
typ...](https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771271-javascript-typescript-
engineer)

* Senior JavaScript / TypeScript Engineer

[https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771277-senior-
javascr...](https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771277-senior-javascript-
typescript-engineer)

* Senior Systems Engineer

[https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771291-senior-
systems...](https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/771291-senior-systems-
engineer)

* Developer Relations / Evangelist

[https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/710826-senior-
blockch...](https://angel.co/company/nervos-1/jobs/710826-senior-blockchain-
engineer-developer-relations)

------
adskrecruit22
Autodesk Construction Solutions (Plangrid) | San Francisco, CA (Onsite or
Remote)| Senior Software Engineer

Autodesk Construction Solutions is the industry leader for construction
management software, and we're building a ton of cool new stuff after the
Plangrid acquisition.

I'm currently a SWE at Plangrid (now part of Autodesk Construction Solutions),
and there's a lot of smart people and great culture. Perhaps being bought out
by Autodesk was a smart move, as we are now doubling down on recruiting thanks
BigCo cash reserves. I'm not worried at all about the economy affecting
Autodesk, and we all just got our raises and bonuses last week. We also have a
really good remote culture (~40% remote people) so that's a real plus for this
COVID-19 crisis. Come work with some fun and smart people.

Server stack: Python | Kubernetes | PostgreSQL | Swift

Senior SWE (Backend): [https://rolp.co/FSbti](https://rolp.co/FSbti) Product
Manager: [https://rolp.co/sHHWh](https://rolp.co/sHHWh) Android Engineer:
[https://rolp.co/sTWni](https://rolp.co/sTWni)

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small,
diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive
industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects,
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
jgraeupner
Polar | Front-end engineer | SF or Boulder | onsite preferred, fulltime

We are looking for a co-founder. Equity-based until funding raised. If you
join after fundraising, role would be founding engineer with cash / equity
comp

About the platform: Early stage EdTech platform with existing user base and
very high retention vs signups. Platform has been live for about a year. Our
platform has seen increased growth since the coronavirus lockdown, since a lot
of students use it for remote / collaborative studying Two co-founders:

\- one with technical background. One of the inventors of RSS, spent lifetime
in startups

\- one with education / business background. PhD in chemistry from Yale,
subsequently in consulting / startups

Requirements for role: \- Experienced front end engineer (preferably 5+ years)

\- At least few years of React + Javascript experience

\- Decent understanding of developing for phone, tablet, desktop

\- Strong preference for previous startup experience

\- Strong interest in growth, ideally SEO

\- Analytical thinking. Deep respect for the scientific method and objective
data analysis

Ideal candidate also has experience with react-native, typescript, NodeJS,
PDFs or epubs, and Firebase

If interested, msg me at jonathan@getpolarized.io Please include resume,
github, projects you've worked on before

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | Experienced Product
Owners [https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring experienced product owners and product managers, ideally with
a background in digital health care, to work on our platforms for clinical
trial management, clinical research and connected healthcare with FHIR. Healex
is a digital health startup from Cologne, developing platforms for clinical
trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and FHIR based
infrastructures.

We're hiring onsite product owners for our offices in Cologne or Berlin,
Germany. German language knowledge required.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use: * C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript
(ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats:
FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin,
OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex.

Cheers, Christoph

------
julianlam
NodeBB | Javascript Developer | Toronto, CA | twice weekly ONSITE, mainly
remote

We're a small (under 10 employees) company that develops NodeBB, the open-
source forum software powering many communities online today. We took a proven
communication model (bulletin boards) and modernized it for today's audience.

NodeBB powers some of the largest forums online, handling thousands of
concurrent connections without skipping a beat. We boast clientele from around
the world, including AAA gaming companies and academic institutions.

We're looking for a Node.js developer with solid vanilla javascript knowledge.
Client-side experience is a plus. Skill crossovers to sysadmin or design roles
especially useful, but definitely not a requirement.

Additional experience in the following areas helpful:

    
    
        Vanilla javascript, jQuery
        Node.js, webpack, ES6, MongoDB, Redis, PostgreSQL
        git, ssh, bash shell, cloud computing, containerization
    

Please send your GitHub profile and/or portfolio/resume. We hire for fit
first, technical merit second. Our hiring process is:

1\. Up to 2 video interviews

2\. Paid coding challenge

3\. 6-month/12-month contract, although we are looking to hire permanently

To apply: julian+hiring [at] nodebb.org

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Full-Stack Engineer / Tech Lead | Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past days we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for several Full-Stack Engineers, from junior to experienced
level. We're also looking for a Tech Lead for a new team that'll be created.

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send me an email at jonas@partoo.fr :)

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Linux Operations Engineer, IT
Systems Engineer, Front-End Customer Success Developer and other roles |
Boston/Newton, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp)

Linux Operations Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi)

IT Systems Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm)

Front-End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr)

------
refrigerator
Causal | Generalist, Full-stack Engineer | London (UK) or REMOTE |
[https://causal.app](https://causal.app)

Causal is a clearer way to think and communicate with numbers. Our product is
a number-crunching tool that's a bit like a spreadsheet and a bit like
programming, and our vision is to be the de-facto way for anyone to work with
numbers on a computer.

We're very early stage, but well-funded by some great investors across the US
and Europe, and ready to make our first hires. Regardless of role, you'll play
a big part in setting the product and company direction.

\---

Roles:

1\. Technical generalist

We're looking for a designer OR engineer who can also get involved in sales,
operations, and growth. You'll ideally have worked professionally as a
designer or engineer, and be interested in doing a bit of everything else.
This would suit an ex- or future-founder.

2\. Full-stack engineer

Our stack is React/Redux/TypeScript on the frontend, and Node/TypeScript on
the backend. We're looking for an engineer who has experience with these
technologies.

Our product primarily consists of a web UI on the frontend and a Monte-Carlo
computation engine on the backend. The product needs a low floor and a high
ceiling — it should be simple enough for anyone to get started with, but
powerful enough for really complex use-cases. Performance is paramount on both
the frontend and backend.

\---

We have a nice office in London (UK) but are also open to remote hires. If
this sounds interesting then I'd love to chat! taimur (at) causal.app

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer We build data and analytics solutions that
will help shift the US healthcare system to one based on value and quality.
Our technical challenges are complex and compelling, and the work we do has
the potential to impact millions of lives. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Data Scientist (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Multiple roles | London, UK | Full-time | On-site |
[https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are building the next generation of autonomous robotics technology
to help organisations harness the power of real time data, and become more
efficient in driving their operations and customer engagements.

We have developed and successfully deployed our own hardware and software
platforms, and are now looking for passionate and ambitious minds to
significantly scale up our technical expertise.

You'll be joining at an early stage, but we're offering a market-rate salary
and a friendly, flexible working environment, with some really interesting
problems to work on.

We're currently hiring for both junior and senior robotics-focused roles
working with ROS, as well as an embedded systems engineer to build lower-level
code.

If you're interested, please check out more details about our available roles
at
[https://www.botsandus.com/about#jobs](https://www.botsandus.com/about#jobs) –
or reach out to me directly on matt@botsandus.com if you've got any questions!

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line
of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management
and communication platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation
tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online
donation platform), Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced engineers and engineering managers
with the knowledge and skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire (we just added 13 new states):
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Streaming Video Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/tvengmgr](https://fl.vu/tvengmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Communication Platform Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

~~~
lucasarruda
I am in the same timezone, except I am not in North America. Is it ok or you
can hire only in US/CA?

~~~
schneidmaster
Sorry I missed your reply! We can hire outside the US/CA within North American
timezones.

~~~
lucasarruda
Thanks. Will apply!

------
Selinamac
Evervault (data privacy startup) | Product Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full
Time | ONSITE

Passionate about data privacy? Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel
and other leading investors, at evervault we’re building the internet
infrastructure for data privacy. Privacy is no longer something that
compliance teams look after alone — it’s becoming a core component of your
product. We’re building simple developer tools that allow privacy to be
integrated in the development stack from day one. This is a unique opportunity
to get in on the ground floor of a world-class team, helping to fundamentally
re-architect how companies handle personal data. You’ll be responsible for
building out our core tech infrastructure over the coming months and for
driving the design and build processes of our platform and company. If you, or
anyone you know, would be interested then please don’t hesitate to get in
touch. [https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)

------
JDLongley
BookNook - REMOTE -- Oakland -- Full Stack / React

[https://www.booknooklearning.com/](https://www.booknooklearning.com/)

BookNook is on a mission to reinvent the where, how, and who of small group
learning for elementary school students. We offer easy-to-use tools for
educators and caring adults, that empower them to provide powerful in-person
reading instruction that gets great results. BookNook is a web application
that syncs up to five devices of any kind so that groups can work together in
a coordinated set of rigorous reading exercises.

As a Software Engineer at BookNook, you will immediately play an integral role
in building out, scaling and optimizing our cloud-based learning platform. You
will join our fast-growing team as an early employee that can build and shape
the future direction of our services in delivering outstanding user
experiences and learning tools.

View the position here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/booknooklearning/2970f560-4b36-473f-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/booknooklearning/2970f560-4b36-473f-99fa-6a0677b476a0)

~~~
gj0
Can developers outside US apply for this role ?

------
TpTRecruiting
Teachers Pay Teachers (TpT) | NYC | Full-time, Onsite | Technical Leads,
Senior Engineers, Mid-Level Engineers, Product, Design and Marketing

TpT is an education platform where teachers can share educational content
(lesson plans, worksheets, digital lessons etc.) with each other. We currently
have over 6 million educators using our product and over 75% of teachers in
the US are active on our site. And while we have big impact in the US, we're
still quite small (only ~150 people) and growing quickly.

Right now we are hyper focused on our Schools Subscription product, as well as
our push to digitize our current resources (over 4 million) so educators and
students can interact with them remotely on a device. We are stable, growing,
and eager to add new talent to our team.

APPLY HERE!
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/TpTSchoolAccess/Content/...](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/TpTSchoolAccess/Content/Coronavirus-
Administrators)

------
lfkhnhiringteam
LINE Fukuoka | ON SITE | Fukuoka, Japan | Full time

Being an engineer at LINE means working with highly talented people, taking
ownership of projects, and delivering incredible value to over 186 million
monthly active users all over the world, everyday. What if you were
responsible for deciding what to do and how to do it for yourself? Well, that
happens all the time here at LINE. Our engineers take ownership of their own
projects and do whatever it takes to make it happen.

LINE Fukuoka is one of the branch of LINE(
[https://linecorp.com/en/](https://linecorp.com/en/)) which is one of the most
popular smartphone application in Japan. Actually, not only in Japan but we
also provide services to many Asian countries!

In LINE Fukuoka, we are developing many LINE services such as Fintech,
stickers, big data engineering, internal private cloud services etc. Now we're
looking for software engineers working for client-side (iOS/Android), server-
side (Java/Perl), front-end, and cloud service development.

Japanese language skills? We have many positions that do not require Japanese
language abilities! (Please check the job description link below) More than
half of the engineers are from different countries and we also provide support
for you to learn Japanese language.

For more details, you can find our available positions at:
[https://linefukuoka.co.jp/en/career/engineer](https://linefukuoka.co.jp/en/career/engineer)

To give you an idea, here is what it is like to work at LINE Fukuoka:
[https://youtu.be/1TDUsMnIL6I](https://youtu.be/1TDUsMnIL6I)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Product Managers | Engineers | Onsite or
Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and Product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

April Highlight #1 | Product Manager - Exchange | Remote |

April Highlight #2 | Senior Backend Engineer - Rust | Remote |

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and many more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
sreeys
Yieldstreet | NYC | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend, Mobile); DevOps
Engineer

We're building the world's most robust alternative investment platform that's
disrupting the old-school wealth management industry. We believe that by using
cutting-edge technology and data-driven decisions, we can close the gap and
democratize wealth. We're scaling quickly - we've raised $178M in funding to-
date, and we've partnered up with BlackRock and Citi to help bring alternative
investments to retail investors!

#10 on BuiltInNYC's 2020 Top 100 Best Places to Work in NYC - #2 on Crain's
2019 Fastest Growing Companies in NYC

Tech stack: React/Redux/Typescript/React Native -
Kubernetes/Terraform/Ansible/AWS

We have several roles open:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Frontend (React/Redux/Typescript):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/d3acd3ca-4c74-4634-9e3d-9d...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/d3acd3ca-4c74-4634-9e3d-9ddffb9dfa11)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Mobile (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1bdbcf23ed95)

\- DevOps Engineer (Kubernetes/AWS) _senior preferred_ :
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea91a7b51162)

We are currently 100% WFH and interviewing / onboarding remotely.

Please apply or reach out to me (Sasha) to learn more - sree@yieldstreet.com

~~~
champion23
Sent you an email!

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Devops Engineer | Remote |
Copenhagen, Denmark

* Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in managing and setting up highly
available distributed infrastructure. Experience with any or all of the
following technologies is a plus: Terraform, AWS, Node.js. Startup experience
valued.

* Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 22 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Read the job offer here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/827/devops-
engineer/](https://www.portchain.com/careers/827/devops-engineer/)

Email jobs [-at-] portchain [-dot-] com with a short presentation email and
your resume attached.

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Senior Engineer | Remote, SF, Berlin |
[https://bluecanvas.io](https://bluecanvas.io)

We make source control and DevOps tools for the Salesforce dev ecosystem. We
were shocked to learn that Salesforce devs and admins build impressively
complex applications without any kind of source control or CI! The market is
growing fast as more companies embrace “low code” platforms like Salesforce
($13B was spent customizing Salesforce in 2017).

We’ve reached profitability working with initial customers like Twilio,
McKesson and Intercom and recently raised a round from Indie.vc. We admire
companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian who grew mostly with customer
revenue AND made a significant impact.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers to take a senior role
working with our CTO. We are a remote-first company.

We're excited about you if you have experience in some of the following:

\- Vue.js, Typescript, Apollo GraphQL \- Python 3 \- Ruby on Rails, GitLab \-
AWS, Terraform, Docker

Email jobs@bluecanvas.io if you're interested with the subject line
"Interested in engineering at Blue Canvas"

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/)](https://mytrellis.com/\]\(https://mytrellis.com/\))
| ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
freels
Fauna, Inc. | Remote | Full-Time Opportunities |
[https://fauna.com/company](https://fauna.com/company)

At Fauna, we’re building the serverless database for modern apps built on
JAMstack. If you want to work on systems and challenges related to serverless
databases, GraphQL, and JAMstack, Fauna is hiring!

All Positions: [https://fauna.com/careers](https://fauna.com/careers)

Highlighted positions:

VP of Engineering - US REMOTE:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/faunacom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/faunacom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABiNEEpsn9QAZR)

Software Engineers-Scala/Java - REMOTE:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/faunacom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/faunacom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABiLlTDXyIlxMB)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1) Hiring for Java,
Python, JavaScript/React, Android, iOS Engineers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://www.hypercube.ai](https://www.hypercube.ai)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

Required experience

\- We are looking for software engineers with at least 2 years of experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

HyperCube is a distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA,
and Tel Aviv, Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers
who built large scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon
SageMaker) at leading companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about
building great solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

Email amir [ at ] hypercube.ai, subject line "Hacker News April 2020", to
apply or learn more.

------
wallacelu
Cookie.AI | Remote only | Full time or Interns

Cookie.AI, Inc. is a stealth-mode startup based in the Silicon Valley / Bay
Area. We are building SaaS based security products in a dynamic and fast
moving world of cybersecurity with ideas rooted in the era of data privacy. We
are well-funded and backed by top-tier VCs and CEOs as angel investors. The
founders are serial entrepreneurs who have experience in the full 0-to-1
journey with a successful exit with an acquisition. We are looking for
founding engineers (both summer interns and full time!) with strong interests
in security / systems / identity / SaaS. You will play a critical role in
building products that customers will love and gain hands-on experience with
cutting-edge technologies, including Infra-as-a-Code, Distributed
Streaming/Kafka, ServiceMesh, Observability, and many others from the open
source world. We are looking for characteristics such as ambition, commitment
to build a company, passion to build products, and intellectual curiosity to
innovate! Please reach out: hello@cookie.ai

------
diamontech
DiaMonTech AG | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE /
PARTIAL REMOTE

We are an innovative, venture-capital backed team with the goal to
revolutionize the healthcare market for Diabetes.We have developed a new
method to detect molecules in liquids and soft matter based on photothermal
spectroscopy. Our first application is a non-invasive blood sugar monitor,
that means we can detect blood sugar levels without finger pricking, pain, and
blood. Our founders are a world-wide renowned professor of bio-physics and a
serial entrepreneur with decades of experience in building high-tech startups.

Currently we are looking for Software Developer, who can write code in Python
and/or C++, like to work in many different areas from HW/FW up to the cloud
implementation and is dedicated to develop high quality medical software.

Full job description:
[https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_(m_f_d).pdf](https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_\(m_f_d\).pdf)

If this offer sounds interesting to you, email me directly at
bartosz.plotka@diamontech.de.

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America (remote) | Full-time | Backend (Python),
Frontend (React)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

For the backend position we're looking for engineers passionate about
performance that have experience building complex systems that can handle
large quantities of data. We're using mainly Python and we deploy to Google
Cloud.

For the frontend position we're looking for someone interested in complex
visualizations and experienced in React.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter, Yelp and Airbnb engineers that have
extensive experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for remote engineers out of North America to keep time zones in check.

------
alexedwardjones
DAZN | London | Frontend Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We are the digital leader in global sports media. With 2,800 employees in 25
countries, we are home to the world’s largest, fastest-growing sports
streaming service.

We are on the look out for enthusiastic, self motivating Frontend Engineers to
join our team. You will play a pivotal part in improving the streaming
experience for our users and extending the reach of our application across
platforms. You will be constantly learning and sharpening your skill set
working alongside a diverse range of talented engineers.

About You:

\- Good understanding of JavaScript, HTML and CSS

\- Hands on experience building user interfaces with React

\- Passion for building high-impact, well-performing user experiences

\- Proactive and capable of delivering production-ready code

\- Great communication and collaboration skills working cross-functionally
with other engineers and product managers

If you're interested or have more questions, head on over to this link...
[https://careers.dazn.com/jobs/job/b7e5b2e6-frontend-
engineer...](https://careers.dazn.com/jobs/job/b7e5b2e6-frontend-engineer-
playback/)

~~~
faceplanted
How is your company managing now that all the sports are cancelled for a year?
Sports betting is losing revenue by the ton right now.

------
EDITED_Jobs
EDITED | London | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://edited.com/](https://edited.com/)

EDITED is a retail decision platform that supplies the biggest real-time data
source on tens of millions of products daily to some of the world's best
retailers. Our product is powered by machine learning lets industry experts
explore global & regional markets and get insights on performance and trends
worldwide.

Our product and engineering team is currently around 28 people, including Data
Scientists, Engineers, Designers and Product Managers.

Our tech stack is mostly Python/ Javascript / React / Redux / Elasticsearch,
but we are open to candidates from different technical backgrounds.

We are currently searching for: 2 Back End Engineers. A DevOps Engineer. A
Front End Engineer. A Senior Product Designer.

We are able to interview and onboard remotely during these uncertain times.

You can apply here: [https://edited.com/jobs/#product-
engineering](https://edited.com/jobs/#product-engineering)

If you have any questions please email andrew@edited.com

------
nrp
Framework | Burlingame, CA (flexibility for WFH) | Senior Backend Developer |
Full time

Framework’s mission is to fix consumer electronics. We believe products can be
better both for users and the environment by building them to have long usage
lifetimes and designed-in serviceability. Unlike most electronics products on
the market today, ours can be repaired and upgraded by the average user.

Our team comes from successful consumer electronics startups including the
founding team of Oculus and e-commerce companies, and we’re funded to fulfill
our mission.

We're hiring a Senior Backend Developer to lead development of the marketplace
for our products and compatible parts using Ruby on Rails and Solidus. We're a
(currently) small team with a big mission, so there is an enormous amount of
ownership and influence that goes with this position.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c52a1b9a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Programmer | Jersey City, NJ, USA | ONSITE | Full
Time

The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to work here) is
that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who understands that you
can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you hire great engineers
interested in being challenged and train them to become FP enthusiasts. We
have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show you basic scala
syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to become functional
programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing, classroom, exercises,
and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic, and I personally have
learned a lot from him.

Here is the job description:
[https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002](https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002)

We also have openings in devops, front end, and iOS, and other technical and
non-technical roles.

Feel free to send me questions: My hackernews username at gmail.

------
secretasiandan
Altana | Brooklyn, NY / Remote | Full Time

Altana is building a shared artificial intelligence platform to help
governments, financial institutions, corporations, and logistics providers map
and manage global flows of commerce, capital, data, and more. We have built
the Altana Trade Knowledge Graph, the world’s most comprehensive
representation of global commerce activity. This data asset covers more than
40% of cross-border transactions, corporate ownership registries in over 100
countries, the global movements of goods, illicit web activity, and more.
Built on this foundation, our proprietary machine learning technologies and
products are designed to help customers manage risk, automate otherwise labor-
intensive investigations, and better manage cross-border flows.

Hiring for: Data Scientist, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer See also:
[https://altana.ai/careers/](https://altana.ai/careers/)

For Machine Learning Engineer or Data Engineer, email dan@altanatech.com For
Data Scientist, email jobs@altanatech.com

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Tempus Ex is an Andreessen Horowitz backed startup bringing advances in real-
time image recognition to sports. We’re leveraging this new data to create
interactive live consumer experiences and fantasy sports.

At our San Francisco lab we are building a team of top-caliber engineers who
are passionate about solving hard problems and want to be a part of the future
of media. The core competency of the engineering team will be similar to that
of autonomous driving - with the benefits of having a more complete data set
and being able to ship products quickly.

We're hiring for a number of roles. This month we're looking for a stellar iOS
engineer specializing with SceneKit.

* iOS SceneKit Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003))

Other roles:

* Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003))

* Machine Learning Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003))

* Senior Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003))

Contact: recruiting+hn@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://tempus-ex.com/careers](https://tempus-ex.com/careers)

------
dougd
Perk Motivation ([https://perkmotivation.com](https://perkmotivation.com)) |
Minneapolis, MN | Full-time | Onsite & Remote | Software Engineer, Product
Manager Instead of wondering what's wrong with healthcare, Perk Motivation is
working with our clients to get it right. Not your average dev shop or
consultancy, we specialize in long-term engagements where we build deep
working relationships with our clients in pursuit of some of the most pressing
questions in healthcare like "how do we best taper down opioid prescriptions?"
and "how can we change the health and cost trajectory of patients with a
chronic lifestyle disease?"

As a team, Perk Motivation has an 8-year track record of shipping award-
winning solutions that drive long-term behavioral change and meaningfully bend
patient outcomes towards better.

We're building a better healthcare system and we need your help.
[https://perkmotivation.com/jobs](https://perkmotivation.com/jobs)

------
sethdandridge
Zipari | Backend Python Web Developer | New York City, NYC, Brooklyn | Full
Time | Remote USA |
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari)

Zipari is the premier technology platform for health insurers. We're growing
fast and need talented back-end Python engineers with a firm grasp of how the
web works.

You'll be:

-Designing and developing cloud based software products conforming to industry best practices.

-Designing and implementing RESTful APIs using Python.

-Supporting and maintaining existing software products, applications and interfaces.

-Participating in architectural design sessions and product discussions.

Flask/Django experience is a strong plus! Full job description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80...](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80702e8)

Competitive compensation, great team, fast-paced work environment, lots of
opportunity for career growth. Unlimited craft beer fridge! Email us at
recruiting]at]zipari.com and be sure to mention Hacker News.

------
ariabov
ISO | Full Stack Software Engineer | SF + REMOTE |
[https://iso.io](https://iso.io)

We are a stealth seed stage company on a mission to redefine analytics,
accountability and visibility within the supply chain and logistics industry.
We are a team of serial entrepreneurs who have an extensive background in
building world class product, operations, and sales & marketing teams.

We are looking for a product-minded software engineers who are comfortable
with both front and back-end software development to join our founding
engineering team.

Full job description is here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_bK6uPLo95O9AXronq_5RCc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_bK6uPLo95O9AXronq_5RCcMfVVUW55uPYxtdDRuNA/edit?usp=sharing)

Our interview process:

* Apply via email (see below)

* Conversation with Head of Engineering

* Conversation with CEO

* “Onsite” interview including 2 technical sessions, group interview, and conversations with every team member (we are small)

* Offer

Everything is done via Zoom. No takehomes, no contrived problems.

To apply or say hello, email us at careers (at) iso.io

------
kapoorlakshya
Wambi | QA Engineer / SDET | US | REMOTE | FULL TIME |
[https://wambi.org/](https://wambi.org/)

# About

Wambi helps you unlock the power of real-time patient recognition to impact
patient experience, drive employee engagement, and reduce burnout and
turnover.

# Job

The QA Engineer (QAE) will be responsible for testing and ensuring quality in
every aspect of the Wambi platform. The QAE will work closely with the Lead QA
Engineer to devise the most efficient manual and automated testing strategies.
The QAE is a leader who takes initiative, loves to test, documents their work,
and provides support to the QA team while communicating clearly with
management. This role is remote with minimal <10% travel.

# Apply / More Details

[https://wambi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=40](https://wambi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=40)

# Interview Process

\- HR phone call

\- Take home project (~3 hours)

\- Video call - Technical interview (discuss your project + general testing
and programming questions)

\- Video call - Panel interview (behavioral questions)

\- Offer

------
cstanton50
Arabesque | Engineers, Researchers | Remote due to COVID-19, usually ONSITE |
Full Time and Intern | London, UK |
[https://www.arabesque.com/](https://www.arabesque.com/)

Arabesque AI is an investment advisory and technology company that looks to
emulate human decisions in finance and portfolio management. Arabesque AI is a
subsidiary of Arabesque, a group of fintech companies concentrated on
sustainable investing.

Arabesque AI has built an AI Engine for financial forecasting which is in the
form of massively distributed computational graphs and and is computed over
10K+ cores across multiple datacenters. Alongside R&D in Distributed
Computing, our research covers a number of fields, including but not limited
to Supervised and Unsupervised Learning, Feature Engineering, Natural Language
Processing, Ensemble Methods, Network Analysis, Bayesian Approaches, Signal
Processing, Portfolio Optimisation, Agent Based Modelling, Distributed
Computing and Swarm Intelligence.

We are looking to hire AI Engineers and AI Scientists into our team (with
experience in at least one of the fields above), as we seek to rapidly expand
following a series A funding round.

We offer: Competitive Salary, Academic Culture, Flat Hierarchy, Intellectually
stimulating work

===========APPLY================

AI Scientist (Full Time/Intern):
[https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/E7779299EF/](https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/E7779299EF/)

AI Engineer (Full Time):
[https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/E953ECB228/](https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/E953ECB228/)

Any questions, feel free to get in touch at chris.stanton@arabesque.com

------
avf
Informal Systems| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Berlin)| Full Time|
[https://informal.systems/](https://informal.systems/) Informal is an R&D
institution that conducts fundamental research and development into the
design, implementation, and formal verification of distributed systems and
protocols, including blockchain systems like the Cosmos Network
([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). Our mission is to bring
verifiability to distributed systems and organizations.

We’re hiring: Senior Distributed Systems Engineer - Working on researching,
designing, and implementing improvements to the software and protocols.
Significant experience in Rust is desired.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://informal.systems/careers/](https://informal.systems/careers/) Feel
free to reach out to hello@informal.systems with any questions!

------
forbrkfst
Mentor Collective | Remote-OK | Jr. or Mid Level SWE

Mentor Collective partners with Universities to increase graduation rates by
running large scale mentorship programs (hundreds to thousands of personalized
matches) to help traditional underserved populations feel like they belong on
campus.

Team context: \- Stack is RoR + React; we're language agnostic on hiring \-
Currently 4 Sr. SWEs + VP of Engineering looking to grow to 5-6

Key metrics: \- 97% renewal rate, 99% logo renewal rate, 110% contract revenue
renewal rate \- Partners have seen impacts such as mentored students being
9.24x less likely to be on academic probation and a +0.68 increase in GPA.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs](https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs)
or reach out to me directly at careers@mentorcollective.org. Salary ranges on
JDs.

Learn more here [https://www.mentorcollective.org/join-the-
team/](https://www.mentorcollective.org/join-the-team/)

(I am the Chief of Staff and first employee)

------
horizontech-dev
Horizon technologies | Remote (Preferable India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript | [https://horizontech.dev/](https://horizontech.dev/)

Horizon Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in India.
Currently, looking for mentors who have experience building realtime
applications in Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Django,
Javascript (preferred)), designing projects/problem statements, conducting
classes occasionally to students, helping 1:1 (using slack or zoom)

Checkout [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev) |
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies)
for more info and reach out to admin [at] horizontech.dev

------
Dsuniga14
Qualia| Infrastructure Engineering Manager| San Francisco (Remote during
COVID-19) At Qualia, we are fundamentally transforming the way real estate
professionals, lenders, and homebuyers manage real estate transactions, one of
the nation’s largest industries. We are bringing together everyone involved in
the closing process onto one shared, secure platform -- basically, we’re
making buying a home in America easier, safer, cheaper, and less painful by
moving the process online! Qualia was founded in 2015 by Forbes 30 Under 30
Award recipients Nate Baker, Joel Gottsegen and Lucas Hansen. The company is
backed by top investors including 8VC, Bienville Capital, Menlo Ventures and
Tiger Global and currently processes 15% of all US real estate transactions.
Qualia is headquartered in San Francisco, CA and has offices in Austin, TX.

We are looking for a dynamic, entrepreneurial technical leader to build and
grow our infrastructure team responsible for production and QA infrastructure,
application security, CI/CD platform and tools, desktop and application
support for our rapidly growing teams in San Francisco and Austin.

As a senior technical leader and an experienced people manager, you've been in
the industry for a while and have a proven track record of success in building
and scaling SRE and DevOps teams and cloud infrastructure for a rapidly
growing business. You are comfortable balancing multiple priorities in a fast-
paced environment while maintaining a high bar for yourself and your team.
You've thrived in many different environments and realize that each team is
unique.

[https://www.qualia.com/jobs/engineering-manager-
infrastructu...](https://www.qualia.com/jobs/engineering-manager-
infrastructure/)

If interested, please send me your info directly to David [dot] Suniga [at]
Qualia [dot] com

~~~
Dsuniga14
_Sr. Security Engineer_ [https://www.qualia.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
securit...](https://www.qualia.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-security/)

If interested in learning more, please reach out to David.Suniga@Qualia.com

------
tinaatneuralink
Neuralink | Software Engineer, Robotics | Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco,
CA

Neuralink is developing ultra-high bandwidth brain-machine interfaces to
connect humans and computers.

Software Engineer, Robotics -
[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/c9061302-2cd8-47ef-a29f-b8e8...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/c9061302-2cd8-47ef-a29f-b8e820b67ab2)

------
imnotjames
CR | Frontend/Backend | REMOTE (US only) | Full-Time

We're a stealth seed stage company building a social platform for organizers
to create stronger ties to their communities - with our first stop being dev
communities.

Currently on the look out for software engineers with bias to action in the
USA interested in remote work.

You'll be part of a small (but ambitious) team working with NodeJS,
CockroachDB, Kafka, Kubernetes, and React Native. This an opportunity to be an
early employee, help shape the organization, and grow into leadership roles as
we scale. We provide competitive benefits and salary and are dedicated to
bring together a diverse and engaged team in an inclusive environment.

Our current Interview Process is pretty straightforward:

* Conversation with technical co-founder.

* Short programming exercise.

* Conversation with the CEO

* Pair programming exercise

* Conversation with another team member

Have questions or just want to chat? Email me with "[HN]" in the subject so I
don't miss it - james@notjam.es - and don't let impostor syndrome prevent you
from reaching out! I'd be thrilled to talk with you about our awesome startup.
:)

------
ristoh
NVIDIA | AI Platform and Engineers |
[https://developer.nvidia.com/clara](https://developer.nvidia.com/clara)

NVIDIA Clara building a sw stack for software defined medical instruments, AI
deployment in healthcare is seeking for both engineers and managers. We are
building a GPU accelerated stack on K8s, containers and we push what's
possible on 3D and other AI algorithms and how AI gets run, rolled out and
packaged for re-use.

Hiring for several roles: \- SW Engineering Manager
([https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Software-Manager--
Medical-Imaging---Healthcare_JR1926616)) \- Front end/Full Stack dev - ReactJS
\- Senior Dev/Architect: Distributed Systems, K8s, Containers, w/Linux Kernel
dev knowledge.

I'm the hiring manager, reach out directly or apply above.

my twitter handle is at ristoh

~~~
tstock55
What is the best way to reach out to you?

~~~
ristoh
rhaukioja at nvidia dot com

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- REMOTE (within North America) or San Francisco --
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You’ll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Senior Front-end Engineer (React,Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing our enterprise UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and DevOps expert Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important as well at least a little Golang development experience.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm’s OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering.

About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems? Pachyderm is an
enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version control
semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking and
auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of
advance data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

%% How has COVID-19 effected Pachyderm? %%

We're in the fortunate position that our business has been minimally effected
by covid. We have 3+ years of runway and were already a remote-friendly team,
so this transition to full-remote has only been a minor change. We sell to
fortune 2000 enterprise companies so while our sales cycles have gotten more
complicated and slowed slightly during this chaos, our overall sales funnel
and business is still very healthy.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

~~~
jaz46
To add extra information about our interview process:

As an agile 25-person company, our whole process end-to-end is only 3-4 weeks,
even in the current working climate. The process typically includes a phone
screen, 2 technical interviews, and then a final "onsite" (but not onsite due
to COVID) where we focus mostly on architecture design and discussions.

[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack, DevOps | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite, VISA |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- VP of Engineering (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/a7b38ed4-5ea8-44a9-b7be-4930eb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/a7b38ed4-5ea8-44a9-b7be-4930eb8bb8af?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Senior Data Scientist (Bandits) (SF or Victoria):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/f6287d1b-72c4-429e-8747-5363f22...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/f6287d1b-72c4-429e-8747-5363f22fae88?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Senior/Staff Data Engineer (San Francisco, Victoria, or Paris, VISAs):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db98...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db9823fb4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Senior/Staff Data Scientist (Recommendations) (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/ab9188d6-eee1-4112-935e-4383aa5...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ab9188d6-eee1-4112-935e-4383aa5a9a02?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Lead Product Manager (Paris):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939e...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939eef7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens.

We make smart contracts easier to develop at scale, with production level
security. Our developer tools do the heavy lifting to add a flexible second
layer to decentralized application architecture so our clients can focus on
business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
jayjaycross
Headway | Full-Stack Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time Onsite |
[https://headway.co](https://headway.co)

Headway is a managed marketplace startup solving mental health’s affordability
crisis. We get people access to affordable care by taking care of insurance on
behalf of our network of therapists.

We launched last April and are growing rapidly — already facilitating
thousands of appointments for people who otherwise wouldn’t have been able to
afford mental healthcare.

To fuel our mission we're backed by the nation’s preeminent VCs (backers of
Facebook, LinkedIn, Slack, Uber, Oscar), as well as the nation’s most
innovative healthcare entrepreneurs (founders of One Medical, Flatiron, and
Clover, plus the founders of Seamless and Giphy).

Our current stack is primarily Python, React, and Postgres, all hosted on AWS.

[https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6f21fd9)

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Cove Markets is revolutionizing bitcoin and crypto trading with a one-stop
shop trading platform with advanced tools and analytics. Built by trading
software veterans, CoveTrader solves the biggest problem in the market: there
are dozens of exchanges, each with different fees and prices that make it
nearly impossible to find the best price and trade on it. We use leading-edge
analytics combined with the world’s most advanced trading algorithms to help
traders achieve higher returns by making the smartest trade possible at any
given time in cryptocurrencies like bitcoin.

[https://trader.covemarkets.com](https://trader.covemarkets.com)

We are looking to add a senior back-end engineer to the team. We primarily
work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
zedwill
Mediasmart.io | Senior backend developer| Full-time | ONSITE Madrid, Spain

Mediasmart.io is a mobile advertising startup in the real time bidding
programmatic landscape. The company is already profitable, +20 employees. Our
bidding product handles near 1M bid requests per second using a combination of
Node.JS and GoLang stack

We are looking for someone seasoned in backend development, preferible with a
startup background. The candidate will be part of the development team [he/she
will code], someone seasoned the rest of the team could turn to for guidance,
mentoring, best practices, coding standards, etc

We require experience in backend [Node.js preferred but golang would do], we
value experience in scalability/performance scenarios, as well as DevOps and
administration skills

The position is based on Madrid but it is open to remote for candidates living
in Spain

If interested or have further questions please contact us via email to "jobs
AT mediasmart.io" including the subject line "mediasmart.io head of backend
[seen on HN]"

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: ONSITE Bay Area (Sunnyvale) or Seattle WA

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, Data Pipelines, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable.ai is hiring across the board. We are a healthcare company and are
currently slammed with requests from healthcare syatems for automated web and
phone bots. They are crippling under the demand of unprecedented customer
information requests. Our bots drive down their call volume significantly,
freeing up their call center operators to help the most critical information
requests.

Senior full stack engineer, data scientist, Dev ops. All on-site in Sunnyvale
CA or Seattle WA. AWS, Python, Postgres, machine learning and large data
pipelines, real time natural language classifier running in production. See an
example of our product at www.syllable.ai/covid19-coronavirus

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
deppp
Heartex / Label Studio | Senior FrontEnd Engineer / FullStack Engineer | Full-
Time | Remote

Hey there, Michael here, one of the founders. We're building a data management
platform for Machine Learning.

As a part of the core engineering team, you'll be working on our open-source
data labeling tool [https://labelstud.io/](https://labelstud.io/) as well as a
commercial offering. There is a lot of exciting work! I'd say that this is
nowadays a rare position where you'd use and/or learn how to use data
structures like trees, queues, and graphs. We're a small team of ML/AI
experts, VC-funded, working on a challenging problem, and I welcome you to
join the journey!

Our current stack is: React, mobx-state-tree, django, drf

Email me michael @ heartex.net with links, texts, and anything you find worth
sharing.

Ctrl+F: We're also hiring for a Marketing position, you're T-shaped, act
quick, think fast, and have experience working in competitive markets.

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
many of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
thmsmlr
Stitch Fix | Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE (SF) | Full-time

We're looking for someone who is a capable fullstack engineer.

The Algorithms team at Stitch Fix has developed tons of interesting and
powerful models over the past 6 years. Our team is looking for someone to help
us prototyping many new product ideas that combine our algorithmically
capabilities in useful ways for our clients. This role is very much an
exploratory product development engineering role with the end goal of
developing a new product to bring to market.

This role requires that you can quickly develop high quality products that
demonstrate novel, useful interactions between our customers and our
algorithms.

You'll likely be a good fit if your skillset overlaps with:

\- React, Swift, Python, Next.js, Node.js, Tailwind.css, GraphQL, Algorithms -

You can learn more about the algorithms we've built at [https://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com](https://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com)

If you're interested, please reach out at tmillar@stitchfix.com

------
teaguns
Commsor | Software Engineer | Full Time | Remote

Commsor helps companies and teams build better communities. We're creating
powerful tools including analytics, automation, a member CRM, etc, all
integrated with various community tools and channels.

We're looking for a product-minded software engineer. You will be our third
engineer, and will be essential in shaping the early features and
functionality of our fast-growing community product, our culture and
processes.

We use Clojure for all of our server-side code, using the Edge framework from
JUXT, backed by PostgreSQL. Our frontend is a mixture of ES6 JSX and
ClojureScript, built using Figwheel Main and we use React for our UIs, and a
custom Sass framework based off of Spectre.css.

Happy to answer any questions! mac at commsor dot com

See full job post to apply: [https://www.notion.so/commsor/Software-Engineer-
Commsor-fb67...](https://www.notion.so/commsor/Software-Engineer-Commsor-
fb67374f15cb4aaab823b7d8b646dab0)

------
ajanuary
Evertz Microsystems |
[https://evertz.io/about.html](https://evertz.io/about.html) | India:
Bangalore/Bengaluru, onsite | Developer

Evertz Microsystems is a leading global manufacturer of broadcast equipment
and solutions that deliver content to television sets, on-demand services,
WebTV, IPTV, and mobile devices. We have expertise in delivering complete end-
to-end broadcast solutions for all aspects of broadcast production including
content creation, content distribution and content delivery.

You would primarily be working on Java products with RabbitMQ, MariaDB, Consul
and ZooKeeper. You would be integrating with products written with python and
typescript.

You would be a part of helping migrate television broadcasters to a
microservices orientated cloud infrastructure built on top of AWS.

Interested? Apply at
[https://evertz.com/about/careers/366](https://evertz.com/about/careers/366)

------
cfsuade
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are an exciting Fintech/Regtech company based in London using modern
technologies to develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting. Our
technology is aimed at the financial services industry to help institutions
understand and deliver their regulatory requirements. Suade has been
recognised by the World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer and we are a
regular attendee and speaker at WEF events such as Davos. Notable examples of
past Technology Pioneers include Google (2001), Twitter (2009) and Dropbox
(2011).

We are always looking to hire talented individuals and we currently have the
following vacancies: Backend Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer
Linux Orchestrator Please find the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai | Onsite (Flexible
WFH)| Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \--
Artificial Intelligence -- C++ -- Controls -- DevOps -- Electrical -- Embedded
-- Engineering -- Hardware -- Mechanical -- Machine Learning -- Manufacturing
Operations -- Product Quality -- Robotics -- Software -- User Experience and
Design -- OpSec -- Android --Production Tech

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
openmosix
Coinbase (YC S12) | [https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/) | Software
Engineers and Product Managers | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite Coinbase
is a secure online platform for buying, selling, transferring, and storing
digital currency. Our mission is to create an open financial system for the
world and to be the leading global brand for helping people convert digital
currency into and out of their local currency.

What we are looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - Backend (several teams for Identity, Payments, and
all our products). You will be building and scaling the bridge between the
crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/2054994](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/2054994)

Product Managers - Backend (several teams for Identity and products) - You
will be leading the product development of all our shared services to bridge
the crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985)

Engineering Managers - (several teams) - Help us building and scaling our
organization! We are growing rapidly - See some manager roles here:
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/2094075](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/2094075)

All roles require 3-5 years of professional experience (at minimum). Feel free
to apply through any of the links, email me at luca.bonmassar(at)coinbase.com
or connect with me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/)

~~~
roolah
Had a similar experience to `maxyazhbin`. I got very positive feedback about
all of triplebyte, phone interview (2 engineers), and engineering manager
chat. I really enjoyed the people and was super excited about the consumer
product (first yellow flag was that after each part it took 7-14days for
recruiter to get back to me)

Then I had a very odd call with the recruiter (doing his dishes) trying to
make me aggressively reveal what other companies I talk to and agree on a non-
negotiable TC. When I didn't express instant excitement and asked clarifying
questions (no signing or relocation bonus) I was told there are frankly other
candidates that are happy with the TC and there is only one role to fill.

Between the lines I could hear that they wanted to minimize the number of
onsites and reduce the chance that you take a better offer at another company.

Makes me think there might be a culture at Coinbase where people are drilled
not to ask questions in fear of repercussions.

Weirdest interviewing experience ever with a less than optimal communication
from the recruiter.

------
roobeast
AppDynamics | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite/possibly remote | SF /
SJ

We have a number of openings in different parts of the engineering org at
AppDynamics. The problem space is complex and interesting, basically figuring
out how to collect, process, store, analyze and take action on performance
data across every layer of modern software/hardware stacks which makes almost
every business in the world a potential customer these days. The internal
culture is great, a bit like a mature startup. It's part of Cisco which makes
for a strong umbrella at times like this. In my area we are looking for a few
people with solid distributed datastore experience but I know we have other
needs in UI, agents, devops/sre and more.

[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/appd_jobs?3_12_3=%5B%...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/appd_jobs?3_12_3=%5B%22187%22%2C%2241330107%22%5D)

------
ai2160
Data Engineer: Platform-focused (Kubernetes req'd)

[https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/f77eaea4-4ff6-4718-b125-723513...](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/f77eaea4-4ff6-4718-b125-723513c89ba5)

The ideal candidate for this role is NOT someone that can build a great model,
rather they are good at building and maintaining a complex piece of
infrastructure on Kubernetes and understand its common pitfalls. You should be
strong at Python and SQL, a good communicator, and should be extremely
reliable, able to own deliverables without dropping the ball. You must have 6+
years of experience as an engineer with 3+ years of production-level
experience working with Kubernetes.

Our team is based in the San Francisco Bay Area, and we have a diverse,
distributed workforce in five countries across the Americas. We don’t believe
that people need to sacrifice being close to their families and where they’d
prefer to live in order to do their best work.

~~~
simonkafan
Kubernetes was released in July 2015. And given that no one would have
directly jumped into using Kubernetes in production in 2015, how many people
do you think have 3+ years of production-level experience now in early 2020?

~~~
seneca
It may be rare, but it's not absurd. I know at least 20 people in my city
alone who meet that requirement, myself included. So long as they're willing
to pay a premium, it's ok to ask for exceptional levels of experience.

------
niphtio
Niphtio | Full-time | Software Developer | $94K–$146K | REMOTE (US or Canada
only)

Do you care equally about code quality and about creating a product users will
love?

At Niphtio, we're looking for mid- and senior-level software developers to
join us in building the next generation of content aggregation, curation, and
discovery tools.

We are an early stage, self-funded start-up, founded by one of the creators of
Google Reader, and we are a 100% remote team. (USA and Canada only — we are
not able to sponsor or transfer visas for this position.)

You will be one of our first hires, and will be working closely with our
founder/CEO. You'll have plenty of autonomy and real opportunities to grow and
build your skills here.

Some of the technologies we're currently using:

\- Typescript

\- React

\- Next.js

\- GraphQL

\- Kotlin

\- PostgreSQL

That said, we care more about your ability to learn new things and your
passion for excellence in our craft than preexisting knowledge in any specific
technology. As part of this job you'll wear many different hats, including
developing for front end, back end, and operations. You will have a direct
influence on setting the direction of our products as well as shaping our
company culture from the ground up.

Our interview process:

0\. Apply here: [https://bit.ly/niphtio-hn-202004](https://bit.ly/niphtio-
hn-202004)

1\. Phone interview with our founder

2\. Coding challenge

3\. Interview with a core team member

4\. Reference checks

5\. Offer extended

We'd love for you to join our team!

------
maxhawkins
Dialup | REMOTE US & Canada | Backend Go Engineer

Every day, Dialup connects thousands of randomly selected people around the
world in one-on-one voice conversations using a backend infrastructure written
in Go. Our voice chat app hosts conversations between people with mutual
interests like painting, podcasts, startups, and tarot card reading. Our
QuarantineChat.com line which connects people in quarantine due to the
covid-19 pandemic has been featured in the New Yorker, VICE, The Guardian, and
other publications worldwide.

As the app continues to grow we’re looking for someone to help maintain the
backend infrastructure and build out new features to support our mobile app.

You will join as one of the first backend engineers on a growing team, writing
back-end services and building out a call server for real-time communication
with our mobile app.

[https://dialup.com/hiring-go-dev](https://dialup.com/hiring-go-dev)

Go / Postgres / Typescript / WebRTC

------
carstenschaltz
Stotles | Jr/Mid Full-stack Engineer | London | ONSITE (with flex) |
[https://www.notion.so/stotles/Software-Engineer-Full-
stack-5...](https://www.notion.so/stotles/Software-Engineer-Full-
stack-53be37dc5fc74f058dfabf1d77cc57ad)

Stotles is an early-stage SaaS startup, and our mission is to unlock the
potential of business and government working better, together. We do this by
using a huge amount of government data to find business opportunities in the
public sector, and match them with our users.

We're backed by top European investors, growing quickly, and looking for
bright, ambitious engineers to join us. In this full-stack role you'll work
across the stack and work with the Tech. Lead and CPO to define & build the
data pipeline and architecture for scale.

Our evolving stack includes: Typescript, React, Ruby on Rails, Redis,
Postgres, and more.

See the link above for the posting, or our website at www.stotles.com.

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA - Chicago, IL - Bellevue, WA | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

*Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
rdr0b11
Android Police | Writer | FULL REMOTE | Freelance |
[https://www.androidpolice.com](https://www.androidpolice.com)

Android Police is a long-standing (10 years) blog covering the world of
Android, Google, and mobile technology at large. Be it phone reviews, APK
teardowns, or the latest industry news, AP attracts an audience that is more
technical and engaged than your traditional tech news outlet.

We're looking for experienced and talented writers to join our team and
contribute original, exciting content. Applicants must have exceptional
English, submit a writing sample, and preferably a resume. All contributors
are paid on a freelance basis, but the right candidate may eventually
transition to a full time role.

Pay depends on experience and is production-based, but is competitive for the
industry.

email jobs@androidpolice.com with your resume, writing sample, and a brief
message indicating why you'd be interested in working for our organization.

------
djd20
Democrance | [https://democrance.com](https://democrance.com) |
Python/Django/Pyramid hacker | Dubai, UAE | REMOTE optional (although Dubai-UK
timezones - particulary with present circumstances)

We're a mature microinsurance SaaS startup, building software to help bridge
the gap between insurance companies and those who are not insured or under-
insured. High traffic, mobile first + SMS and USSD platform that requires some
interesting compliance and security requirements with deployments in countries
with variable quality infrastructure.

Stack is Vue.js with mostly django in the back end although pyramid/sqlalchemy
is being introduced. Plenty of third party api integration. Gitlab, unit
tests, and continuous integration are standard.

Mature and international dev team with a few PhD's included.

Ideally we're looking for a mature developer - industry experience is of
course welcome, but not nessecary at all.

Please email together a t ourdomain

~~~
anamayasarvate
Hi there,

I am a Django/Python developer holding 4 years of experience with Full-Stack
and Backend development. I have earlier developed Django based web apps having
huge codebases and thousands of daily visitors.

I checked with your job posting and am well experienced with the mentioned
requirements.

Here is an example of REST API I created with Django REST Framework: -

[https://anamay3.pythonanywhere.com/](https://anamay3.pythonanywhere.com/)

You can find my code for this project here: -

[https://github.com/anamayasarvate/REST-
API](https://github.com/anamayasarvate/REST-API)

The app showcases POST, GET, PUT and DELETE HTTP methods which can be
performed on the provided endpoints. This example also has permission
restrictions for different types of users.

Login with: -

Username: TestUser Password: testing321

Here is a Django-based Weather app I created which uses openweathermap API: -

[https://anamay2.pythonanywhere.com/](https://anamay2.pythonanywhere.com/)

The web app allows users to enter any city of the world and see its current
weather.

You can find my code for this project here: -

[https://github.com/anamayasarvate/weather-
app](https://github.com/anamayasarvate/weather-app)

My Portfolio: [https://anamaysarvate.com/](https://anamaysarvate.com/) My
GitHub: [https://github.com/anamayasarvate](https://github.com/anamayasarvate)
My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/anamay-
sarvate-9a0638151/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anamay-sarvate-9a0638151/) My
Skype id: anamayasarvate My Email: anamayasarvate@gmail.com

Thank you, Anamay Sarvate

------
alri5
V7 Labs | Front End Engineer | Full-time | London (UK)
[https://www.v7labs.com/](https://www.v7labs.com/)

V7 automates image annotation for machine learning datasets using novel deep
learning techniques and a cleverly designed platform. Our tech powers major
autonomous driving projects, cancer detection, and robotics projects from
well-known Fortune100s and startups alike. Technologies include Vue.js,
canvas, d3, elixir (erlang).

Apply at jobs@v7labs.com or
[https://angel.co/company/vseven/jobs/747710-front-end-web-
de...](https://angel.co/company/vseven/jobs/747710-front-end-web-developer-
vision-ai-platform)

[https://www.v7labs.com/working-at-v7](https://www.v7labs.com/working-at-v7)
[https://www.v7labs.com/](https://www.v7labs.com/)

------
swadamson
Tindeco | Edinburgh, UK | Full Time | REMOTE/ONSITE | FinTech, Wealth
Management | .NET Developer

[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6654467380732841984-...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6654467380732841984-uCiq)

We're looking for .NET developers to join our engineering team in Edinburgh to
work on our cloud-based, award winning Wealth Management platform Tindeco
VISION. Ideal candidates will have an interest in FinTech and enjoy working
with a wide range of technologies: C#, F#, .Net Framework and Core, WinForms,
WPF, ASP .NET Web API, SQL Server, Docker, Kubernetes, Go, React, Typescript
and Bootstrap. REMOTE working up to 3 days a week (once we exit lockdown of
course!) is available as well.

Please connect with Steve on LinkedIn to discuss roles further, request a full
job spec or make an application.

------
escot
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Principal Architect, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering Manager Menlo
Park, CA | [https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE

Hey there, want to help scientists define and run experiments in code?

We make it possible to program science experiments and run them in the cloud.
We do this by providing a language (autprotocol.org) and a runtime (scheduler
+ robotics) accessible via API. We're a bit like AWS but for robots, not
computers, and have availability regions in the Bay Area and San Diego with
more to come.

Tech stack includes: Scala, RabbitMQ, Ruby/Rails, Typescript, React, Ansible,
Postgres/Redis.

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
bearjaws
Therigy | Customer Support Engineer | Onsite | Orlando, Florida | Full-time |
[https://www.therigy.com](https://www.therigy.com)

Therigy is a SaaS company that offers specialty pharmacies a way to provide
consistent patient care plans across health systems and Universities. We are a
profitable company with backing by a large private equity firm. Our customer
base has been growing consistently for 2 years, with a base of over 80 health
systems and hundreds of specialty pharmacies.

The role is customer facing and would be on calls to help debug both browser &
server side errors, fixing user configuration errors inside the app. SQL
experience is a big plus.

[https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=customer%20support%20engineer&...](https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=customer%20support%20engineer&l=Orlando%2C%20FL&vjk=c7abebfb6c9005e7)

Please apply through indeed as it goes straight to my inbox :)

------
jorde
Linear | Senior software engineer (Typescript), Senior product designer |
REMOTE (US/EU timezones) | Full-time |
[http://linear.app/](http://linear.app/)

We're building an issue tracking tool for product and engineering teams.
Started in 2019 by YC alumni with background from Coinbase, Airbnb and Uber,
we're fullstack Typescript startup with strong focus on design and details.
Linear is built to be really fast and fun to use so that you can focus on
building. We're a small team of 5 distributed between US and EU and currently
looking for experienced (>5 years) Typescript developer to join us in addition
to technically minded product designers.

More about us and how to apply:

[https://linear.app/readme](https://linear.app/readme)
[https://linear.app/about](https://linear.app/about)

------
zerozeroday
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, DC, Austin, Remote | Full-
time

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. As an early-
stage company, we have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending
on your preferred area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/)

------
primerapi
Primer | Backend / API Engineer | Remote (UK/EU) |
[https://www.notion.so/primerapi/Backend-API-Engineer-
Remote-...](https://www.notion.so/primerapi/Backend-API-Engineer-
Remote-41c10017a3c9406489e9a88a48427211)

Primer is an early stage startup backed by Europe's leading investors
(Revolut, MySQL, TransferWise, UiPath). Our mission: enable online merchants
to power the world's greatest payments experiences for their customers. (We
know, it's vague... but we're in stealth mode!)

You may be thinking, "should I be joining an early-stage startup right now?".
Well, we've just closed a significant round of funding from Europe's leading
fintech investors _during_ this tumultuous time. And we're hiring like crazy
:)

Online payments is due a significant shake up, and we believe our technology
will change the landscape of online payments forever.

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Technical Artists | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite We're hiring!

Let's get a few details out up front:

For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a fully remote,
work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you now. We're
stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. We expect all new
hires to onboard and work remotely until it's safe and reasonable to relocate
to Los Angeles.

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Unreal Engine Game Engineers

\- UI/UX Engineers

\- SRE / DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
danji-us
Argo AI | Palo Alto, CA or Pittsburgh, PA | Senior Software Engineer | FULL
TIME | ONSITE | VISA

Argo AI was founded to tackle one of the most challenging applications in
computer science, robotics and artificial intelligence with self-driving
vehicles. Argo AI is developing and deploying the latest advancements in
artificial intelligence, machine learning and computer vision to help build
safe and efficient self-driving vehicles that enable these transformations and
more. The challenges are significant, but we are a team that believes in
tackling hard, meaningful problems to improve the world.

We are seeking senior software engineers with Rust/C++ experience to join our
team. [https://www.argo.ai/join-us/#j2151817](https://www.argo.ai/join-
us/#j2151817)

We are currently 100% WFH and interviewing / onboarding remotely.

Please apply or reach out to me (Dan) to learn more.

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Full-time | www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and cardiac biomarkers, we deliver
advanced health monitoring and continuous care to every home.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c363f66b2)

Senior Embedded Systems [Firmware] Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

Head of Regulatory and Quality:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/23418352-0dcc-4d03-9a02-659d9d68b6f4)

------
havenconnect
Haven Connect | Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE | Denver, CO

[https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)

Haven Connect is a newly seeded startup (2.4M) that aims to streamline the
affordable housing application process to reduce costs for property managers
and help applicants get into housing faster.

Founder and CEO Caroline Caselli is a former social worker turned entrepreneur
who personally changed California state policy to help make it easier for
people to apply for affordable housing electronically.

We're looking for talented full stack software engineers to fill out our small
team. Here's a quick look at our stack. We are willing to teach Elixir to
candidates with an aptitude for functional programming.

\- Single-page application frontend written with TypeScript using React,
GraphQL (Apollo), and CSS modules.

\- API server written with Elixir using Phoenix and Absinthe to serve data to
the frontend over GraphQL.

\- Postgres database.

email us at engineering@havenconnect.com

------
upbeatryan
Upbeat (music tech startup) | San Diego, Los Angeles, Southern California, or
Remote | Full-Stack Engineer w/ Front-end Focus

We're looking for one of our first 5 key hires. Demonstrated expertise (web
and mobile) with Ionic, Angular7+, Javascript, Typescript, Node, RESTful APIs,
HTML, CSS. Helpful if you also have experience with Firebase, Heroku, Postman,
SENTRY, Spotify API, Figma.

Job description:
[https://docsend.com/view/x7wrjht](https://docsend.com/view/x7wrjht)

Ideal candidate is an all-star front end engineer with full-stack capabilities
interested in working with a startup in music tech.Base salary + equity for
right candidate. Email support@getonupbeat.com if interested. Learn more at
[https://linktr.ee/upbeat](https://linktr.ee/upbeat).

------
smithcoin
Digitalmint | Frontend/Backend/Ops/Sales/CS | Chicago, IL

DigitalMint is an on-demand cryptocurrency provider, selling Bitcoin through
physical kiosks and point-of-sale solutions. Founded in 2014, we own and
operate the nation’s largest cash point-of-sale network for Bitcoin with over
300 locations nationwide. Featured on CBS and in Forbes, DigitalMint is
empowering underserved and unbanked consumers to utilize digital currencies as
a tool for financial access and inclusion. We’re a passionate startup looking
to grow our team with dedicated entrepreneurial-minded people that love a good
challenge. It's not enough to be skilled, we’re a driven group of innovators
and you should be too!

Our office is located in the heart of River North.

Tech Stack: Office- GSuite, Gitlab, Slack

Backend- Golang

Frontend- React/React Native

Apply online at:
[https://www.digitalmint.io/careers](https://www.digitalmint.io/careers)

Mention you saw this post on HN.

------
wgyn
Assembled | Frontend Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.assembled.com](https://www.assembled.com)

Assembled provides the tools for modern organizations to scale great customer
support. We’re transforming and elevating support as a function, helping such
teams prove their value to the rest of the company. We’re 8 people (5
engineers) and founded in 2018 but already count innovative companies such as
Stripe, Harry’s, and GoFundMe as customers.

Some examples of our recent work include: \- Improving performance of our team
calendar with better lifecycle management \- Connecting Webflow’s CMS to
templated pages for our blog \- Upgrading drag-and-drop UX to speed up
schedule management

Our frontend stack consists of React, Flow, Figma, and Webflow, but we don’t
require any prior experience with any of them.

If this sounds exciting, please send us a note with a bit about yourself to
careers@assembled.com.

------
greenstork
GreenStork ([https://greenstork.com](https://greenstork.com)) | CTO, Frontend
Engineer, Backend Engineer | LA, CA and REMOTE | Part-time

GreenStork makes it easy for cannabis dispensaries to accept online orders
from their own website or from our marketplace. You can see a 1 min. explainer
video here. [https://vimeo.com/238992565](https://vimeo.com/238992565)

I'm a solo founder and GreenStork is bootstrapped and fully built. I'm looking
to bring on a CTO and engineers for equity / possibly as co-founders. These
would be part-time, remote positions. The current roadmap includes: adding
additional integrations with cannabis point of sale solutions, code check /
code improvement, transitioning the frontend from Ionic to Vue.js.

Backend is Ruby on Rails and frontend is currently Ionic (looking to move to
Vue.js).

To apply please email jobs@greenstork.com

~~~
RangerScience
Sending you my resume, I like the sounds of this.

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR BACKEND AND ML ENG / HEAD OF MARKETING
/ PRODUCT MARKETING MANAGER / ACCOUNT EXECUTIVE

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring:

\- Senior Backend Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer) \- Machine Learning
Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-
machine-learning-engineer) \- Head of Marketing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/b009bc3a-d6a7-4d9f-a398-ceec6bd64...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/b009bc3a-d6a7-4d9f-a398-ceec6bd64fc9)
\- Product Marketing Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/417bded6-3e6a-4703-be32-f03bc265c...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/417bded6-3e6a-4703-be32-f03bc265cc74)
\- Account Executive:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/d5904b9d-b304-4549-902e-b860d8b48...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/d5904b9d-b304-4549-902e-b860d8b48d39)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

------
i_bam
Tracsis | Leeds, UK | Full-time | Haskell / Functional programmers | Remote or
On-site We're revolutionising UK rail operations by building _high-
availability, cloud-hosted systems_ for UK rail companies to manage everything
from timetabling, through planning and on-the-day operations, and we're _doing
it in Haskell_. If you're passionate about Haskell (or other functional
programming languages) and want to make a difference, get in touch - we've got
multiple positions available at different levels, and we're always excited to
hear from people who share our passion!

Tech stack includes: Haskell (Yesod, Servant), Postgres, Nginx, AWS, Vue

Apply or enquire via email to recruitment@tracsis.com

Open positions:
[https://tracsisops.com/careers/vacancies/](https://tracsisops.com/careers/vacancies/)

------
futurechan
Zimperium, Inc. is a global leader in mobile security, offering real-time, on-
device protection against both known and unknown Android and iOS threats. The
Zimperium platform leverages our award-winning machine learning-based engine
to protect mobile data, apps and sessions against device compromises, network
attacks and malicious apps.

Our Mobile device engineers design, develop and maintain applications that
provide proactive threat detection, analysis and response to hundreds of
customers on tens of millions of connected mobile devices.

Be a part of an energetic team working on the latest technologies.

If you are in Dallas, you may have noticed lots of companies have traditional
IT and Dev teams and oftentimes you don't get an opportunity to push the
envelope. Zimperium is most definitely not one of those companies. Join us and
you will be using modern tools and cutting edge techniques.

Email jobsUS (at) zimperium dot com for more info.

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering, Product, Design roles |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

We are hiring for the following roles:

\- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers, front end (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE)

\- Senior Data Scientists (3+ YOE)

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!

------
jaltekruse
Free Math Foundation | REMOTE | Frontend and Full-stack engineers | Currently
volunteer basis

Pre-funding edtech non-profit seeking early volunteers, with the opportunity
to convert to a paid position when funding source is secured.

This might not being the spirit of the thread, as I cannot yet pay people, but
I am looking for passionate people that could earn their way up to co-founder
status with meaningful contributions to the project.

The Free Math site allows students to record digital step-by-step math work
for a wide variety of grade levels and subjects. The site is open source and
saves files that are easily collected using any existing course management
site. Grading is done in bulk with similar student answers shown in groups.
Teachers can quickly grade correct answers and see full solutions to give
detailed feedback to incorrect solutions.

[https://freemathapp.org](https://freemathapp.org)

Contact: developers@freemathapp.org

------
suhaildawood
Structura Biotechnology Inc. | ONSITE, Toronto | Full-time | Scientific
computing software engineer / ML / computer vision |
[https://structura.bio/careers/scientific-computing-
engineer/](https://structura.bio/careers/scientific-computing-engineer/)

Structura Bio works on cryo-EM technology for protein structure determination.

We were recently featured on Betakit ([https://betakit.com/toronto-biotech-
startup-plays-role-in-cr...](https://betakit.com/toronto-biotech-startup-
plays-role-in-critical-breakthrough-in-coronavirus-research/)) for our tech’s
role in research relating to COVID-19.

Join our team to build advanced computational 3D image analysis tools that are
used daily by thousands of scientists and pharmaceutical companies in 40+
countries to advance their research and publish new discoveries.

------
TheTank
QuestDB | Head of Dev Rel / community manager |Remote, London/SF QuestDB is a
an open source SQL database to process time-series, faster. The founding team
comes from low-latency trading; fast software and timestamped data are part of
our DNA. Through QuestDB, companies can harness the power of real-time and big
data processing in a wide array of use cases and industries, from financial
data to IoT and connected cars. We are funded by leading European VCs.

Helping developers solve their problems is at the center of what we do. We are
looking for a head of developer relation to spur developer adoption and usage,
grow the brand and empower developers with faster software that kicks Moore's
law (or rather the end of it) in the teeth.

Find more information about this opportunity (and others) on
[https://www.questdb.io/careers](https://www.questdb.io/careers)

------
jrdngonen
Compound (YC S19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://withcompound.com/](https://withcompound.com/) Compound helps you
optimize your finances. Through automation and abstraction, we eliminate the
complexity of wealth management to maximize your upside. We help you manage
your startup equity, forecast tax implications, and organize your financial
life.

We are a small, well funded team based in San Francisco. We are growing really
quickly.

Our open positions:

* Design lead (email below)

* Fullstack engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer)

* Frontend engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer)

Contact us: jordan@withcompound.com

~~~
jacquesc
Wrong thread. Please post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749308)

~~~
dang
We've moved it now, a la
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752509).
Thanks!

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink ([https://sentilink.com](https://sentilink.com)) | San Francisco, CA
| On-Site | Data Scientist SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging
fraud vector in which fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations
that don't correspond to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks,
fintechs, and alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z,
Max Levchin (Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of
Visa, Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

------
jakub_g
Dailymotion | Sophia Antipolis, Nice Area, France | ONSITE | Junior / mid-
level JavaScript developer | Full-time

My team (video player core & performance) is looking for someone with ~1-3
years of JS experience. You need have some decent level of familiarity with
vanilla JavaScript and be willing to learn. No knowledge about video stuff or
any specific frameworks required.

Note: you should be eligible to work in France (EU citizen, have a Schengen
visa etc.)

We're currently 14 people in the Sophia office, including 3 in my team. The
two main sites are Paris and NYC with ~400 people. Dailymotion is owned by
Vivendi, a huge media conglomerate.

I'm not a hiring manager but feel free to ping me for details - my info in HN
profile.

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Dailymotion/743999707567491...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Dailymotion/743999707567491-front-
end-engineer-player-h-f-)

------
ferran_vocdoni
Vocdoni | Frontend Developer | REMOTE Worldwide | Full-Time |
[https://vocdoni.io](https://vocdoni.io) Vocdoni is building an open toolset
for anonymous and universally verifying voting, a participation platform and a
sovereign identity scheme. Using Ethereum & Tendermint and ZK-Snarks All our
code is free open-source. Our open stack makes uses Golang, Flutter & web
technologies (Typescript)

\--

EXPERIENCE

Reactive frameworks, JS, TS or Dart

Strong background in responsive & multi-platform design.

Experience integrating with backend infrastructure & manipulating data
structures

Experience in Flutter (or capacity to learn it) & UI testing frameworks

MUST

Passion for details & minimal design

Good understanding of Web3 & blockchain

General understanding of cryptographic functions

Ability to self-organize & prioritize

\--

Apply here: [https://vocdoni.io/docs/#/about-us/open-
positions](https://vocdoni.io/docs/#/about-us/open-positions)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
ThomPete
RealWork | Full Stack Engineer / Potential Co-Founder | Brooklyn | ONSITE
(MAYBE REMOTE) |

RealWork™ gives field workers access to the same kind of productivity tools
that the tech industry has been enjoying for years.

80% of the workforce is not sitting at their desks. They are putting up
drywall at construction sites, helping customers in retail shops, and stocking
shelves in a warehouse.

Yet, only 1% of Silicon Valley investments are allocated to solving the issues
these “frontline” employees encounter on a regular basis. Employees working
out in the field need tools specifically designed to fit their needs.

We are looking for an active CTO or potentially technical co-founder to join
our team. You will be running a team of 5 (1 iOS, 1 Android, 3 Web developers)
and will be responsible for architecting and developing the already quite
advanced platform.

contact@realwork.ai

[https://www.realwork.ai](https://www.realwork.ai)

------
brdd
Ladder | Full-stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time

America has an upward mobility problem: too many people lack access to
opportunity and stable employment. Underbanked, underserved, and
underappreciated are status quos we’re not willing to accept.

Ladder creates upward mobility for American job seekers and simplifies hiring
for employers. Right now, we're helping job seekers attend 3-14 week classes
to become certified nursing assistants (CNAs), financing their tuition and
placing them with employers immediately upon completion. Our customers pay us
back in installments if and only they get a job.

We raised a seed round from top venture funds in Silicon Valley and New York
City. We're well-funded and ready to improve upward mobility and the health
care labor supply in America.

Apply here! [https://grnh.se/c81356ef3us](https://grnh.se/c81356ef3us)

------
jtdaugh
LEX | Full Stack Engineer, Software Engineer - FIX Protocol specialist | New
York, NY | Onsite | [https://lex-markets.com](https://lex-markets.com)

LEX is a real estate investing platform giving the everyday investor access to
direct investments in commercial real estate for the first time.

Users can browse individual properties (ranging from Office space to Retail
centers to Multifamily), buy $100 shares (the initial price) in each building,
earn their share of rental income, and then trade those shares on LEX. We're
playing within the existing regulations and financial rails, but we have a lot
to build!

We're a small company (<20 people) with some great backers working to unlock
real estate for the masses.

Tech Stack: Node, Express, React, Typescript, Mongo, Redis

Apply at [https://www.lex-markets.com/team](https://www.lex-markets.com/team)

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | Sr Engineer, Product Designer | London | Remote during pandemic,
then onsite

Arachnys makes software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and
anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's perhaps what's most broken about banks
today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for engineers working mainly in Python and
JavaScript, as well as a Product Designer. We have two projects with over 1k
stars on GitHub (one is pushing 5k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)).

Email jobs@arachnys.com or click
[https://www.arachnys.com/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/careers) to apply,
linking to your GitHub, some other code or a portfolio that tells a good story
about you.

------
apaugh
We are Recursion and we are taking a data-first approach to drug discovery and
reimagining it through Artificial Intelligence.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com](http://www.recursionpharma.com)

We’ve been featured on Forbes America’s Best Startup Employers 2020 and
recognized as one of CB Insights top 100 AI startups.

We’re looking for: * Machine Learning Scientist (Anywhere): Looking for a
highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Scientist who wants
a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their
breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed. This is an
opportunity to have massive influence and impact on our methods and research
that could change human health and happiness for patients and their families.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Headquartered in Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out
our back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great competitive pay,
health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance, equity, fully-paid gym
membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, childcare facility coming summer 2020, a
top-caliber team, and help make a massively positive human impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Meet our team of 160+ so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
Delphiza
EdgeMethods | UK-Based REMOTE | Senior Azure Devops and SaaS Operations

EdgeMethods builds IoT solutions that run on Azure. We are a UK-based team of
remote workers that build and operate applications for customers that need to
collect and analyse telemetry from assets around the world. While economic
collapse means things are never sure, we seem to be seeing an increased demand
because of the worrying need for connected things because engineers cannot
travel to sites, and, in additional to our business stability and funding
model, are confident in riding out the current crisis.

We are looking for a senior devops engineer that has experience in apps on
Azure and wants to take responsibility for operations and availability for
SaaS applications. Position is mostly remote, but occasional customer road
trips in the UK or Europe may be required. Will suit someone who is happier
working from home.

techjobs@edgemethods.com

------
4di
Microsoft Healthcare: EmpowerMD | Full-time | Seattle/Redmond, WA, USA |
Onsite

Imagine a visit to the doctor’s office where the focus is on you. Not the
computer. We’re EmpowerMD in Microsoft Healthcare
([https://aka.ms/empowermd](https://aka.ms/empowermd)), and we’re building an
ambient intelligence for the clinic you can see in our 2 minute demo video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnGlOCBK3kM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnGlOCBK3kM)).

Last October, we announced a partnership with Nuance Communications to create
the exam room of the future ([https://news.microsoft.com/2019/10/17/nuance-
and-microsoft-p...](https://news.microsoft.com/2019/10/17/nuance-and-
microsoft-partner-to-transform-the-doctor-patient-experience/))

If you’re mission driven, want to work on a collaborative multi-disciplinary
team to build AI for good, we’d like to chat with you. We’re actively hiring
engineers with full-stack engineering experience on a modern stack (React,
NodeJS, serverless, K8S, NoSQL, etc.)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://aka.ms/empowermd-sde-
sr](https://aka.ms/empowermd-sde-sr)

\- Software Engineer II: [https://aka.ms/empowermd-sde-
ii](https://aka.ms/empowermd-sde-ii)

All positions are Redmond, WA only and international relocation is not
available at this time. We are currently working remotely from home due to
COVID-19 but we are looking to hire full-time employees now who can work with
us in Redmond, WA when we are able to return to work at the Microsoft main
campus. We cannot support long-term remote work because of our partner's
privacy/security requirements.

If you’re interested, please email (with an updated CV): ask-
empowermd@microsoft.com

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. - We guarantee the books and code are up to date. - We invest in
marketing the books (and have an active email list of over 100k) \- We love
the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
AWS, DevOps, Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Elixir, Data
Science etc. Anything up and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
hectormalot
ABN AMRO | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Senior AI Specialist | ONSITE

We're hiring! ABN AMRO is a top 3 Dutch bank and we are expanding the AI team
within our central innovation department. We're a small (10 people) team and
work on some of the toughest AI challenges in the bank. You'll work on
creating central AI capabilities and will be able to work with our innovation
ventures (internal start-ups).

We are looking for profiles with broad experience across ML, entrepreneurship
and business topics. In other words: Generalists. Also come and talk to us if
you have experience in building infrastructure for data exploration and
deploying models to production. We're using kubernetes, jupyter, CI/CD for
models, etc.

Reach out to the email in my profile for more information.

Note: Please mention HN in the e-mail. We're require a valid work permit for
the EU. Mass/generic e-mails will not get a response.

------
hiringatbravado
Bravado | Full-Time | REMOTE | Product Designer - Remote in Eastern Europe |
Email Marketing Specialist - Remote in North America | Bravado.co

Bravado is the first professional network and community for sales
professionals. We provide online tools and in-person events which empower our
members to build their personal brands, connect with other sales
professionals, and be the best they can be in their jobs. We are looking for
web magicians to solve problems that delight users both internally and
externally. You will work closely with the product, design and research teams.
You will bring your engineering philosophy and practice to support our growth
initiatives to change the profession of sales.

Join the herd:
[https://info.bravado.co/careers](https://info.bravado.co/careers)

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
raja
Validere (YC S16) | Senior Software Engineers (Full-stack, Backend, Frontend)
& Data Engineers | Toronto, ON | Full time

Harvard born and Y-Combinator backed, we’re on a mission to transform the
global energy industry. Our team comes from different places and brings
different talents to the table, but we’re all here for the same reason: to
solve complex challenges and make a profound impact with some of the brightest
and kindest people we know.

We are looking for software and data engineers to join our platform team as we
pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Product Engineering Stack - Elixir, Python, React, GraphQL, Postgres, Docker,
Terraform, AWS

Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/validere](https://jobs.lever.co/validere)

------
tomersabo
dMetrics | NYC | Frontend, Backend, Algorithms Eng | Onsite

\- Zero-code, end-to-end NLP framework for non-technical subject matter
experts (i.e., people other than us). This means Internet scale data
ingestion, near-deduplication, interactive pipeline orchestration, training &
annotator management, visualization, signal validation.

\- We are usually called upon when the usual run-of-the-mill solutions fail
(serve grade A clients).

\- Open positions for senior backend, frontend, and algorithms engineers.

\- MIT PhD founders (male+female), strong research team, looking to match the
level on the engineering side (we are 17).

\- CS BS minimum - strong theory knowledge required. ML/NLP background a plus.

\- Stack: AWS, ES, Spark, Java backend, React frontend, Java+Python
algorithms.

\- Onsite - NYC (but remote until the end of end of times).

\- More info / to apply:
[https://dmetrics.com/careers](https://dmetrics.com/careers)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering & many other roles | San Francisco, CA; Vancouver, BC;
New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite, Remote

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and responsibly maintain the data
infrastructure for companies like IBM, DigitalOcean, Instacart, and Docker.
Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with their
products to build even better products as well as enable them to level up
their customer data management. We also like to share our work and what we
learn, here are some recent examples:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-
problem/](https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-problem/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-
pla...](https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-pla...).

\- [https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-
analytics/](https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-analytics/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-
microservices](https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices)

\- [https://open.segment.com](https://open.segment.com)

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs) If you have specific
questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜ segment.com (but
please do apply on the site).

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on crowe[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, full relocation provided. Initial onboarding
remotely is possible.

------
jchrisa
McKinsey & Company | Engineers and Data Scientists | NYC, Bay Area, Atlanta,
Waltham | Full-time | Onsite (remote for now)

My team at McKinsey & Company builds software tools for some of the biggest
financial services firms in the world. We also do digital business building in
real estate and other industries, as well as machine learning to solve real
world challenges.

We are hiring folks who want to work on impactful solutions in a professional
environment.

Your skills: application development, data pipelines, machine learning,
statistics, testing / software quality, agile / working with stakeholders,
finance background is a plus

What we offer: excellent benefits, competitive pay, flexible working
environment, interesting problems

Front end: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/front-
endd...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/front-enddeveloper-
financialserviceslabsolution-33336)

Full stack: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/fullstackd...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/fullstackdeveloper-financialserviceslab-38148)

Data science: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/datascient...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/datascientist-financialserviceslab-39755)

Senior data science: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniordata...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniordatascientist-financialserviceslab-34840)

The best 1st step is to upload your resume to one of the links above and then
email me with questions at Chris_Anderson at mckinsey.com

------
mistidoi
Relevant Healthcare Technologies | Various Engineering, Design, and Product
Roles | Full-time, Onsite | New York City |
[https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs](https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs)
Relevant builds workflow and analytics tools for healthcare non-profits that
provide care to the underserved in the US. We're a bootstrapped and mission-
driven company filled with passionate and lovely humans who are lucky to get
to work on interesting problems for unimpeachably good actors in the
healthcare space. Come join us!

Our tech stack is PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails, React, d3.js, and weensy bit of Go.

One of our most recent projects was to build risk modeling tools to identify
patients at risk of adverse COVID-19 outcomes due to age and co-morbidities.

If you have any questions, reach out to me directly at
brandon@relevant.healthcare (no dot com).

Thanks!

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite (soon, hopefully...)
| [https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

Notemeal is a software platform built for performance dietitians to optimize
athlete nutrition. We are looking for a senior software engineer with
experience as an athlete, or a fitness enthusiast. Our founders are both
technical (I am one of them), and previously managed software dev + data
science teams for the New England Patriots. This will be our first hire, and
thus will offer significant equity.

We are generating revenue across the NFL, Olympic Movement, US Military
Special Operations and NCAA, with plans to expand beyond elite teams, to
larger markets of scale.

Stack: Apollo, GraphQL, React, Ionic, Typescript, Node, PostgreSQL, Heroku +
AWS

Learn more at the link above, or email us at careers@notemeal.io

------
wwarren
Trello (Atlassian) | ONSITE NYC (but remote right now) | SRE | trello.com/home

The Trello SRE team is working hard to scale to 100MM users! Come and be a
part of our journey. We currently use AWS, Puppet, Terraform, Python,
Elasticsearch, Redis, NodeJS, Vault, Consul, MongoDB, and much much more.

Currently our small team looks after thousands of EC2 instances, as well as a
slew of platform-based microservices and are looking for someone who can learn
new things quickly, and doesn't mind diving deep on topics of interest.

Feel free to hit up my email inbox wwarren at atlassian dot com or comment
here, or read the full posting and apply here:
[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/6e2f6f54-03...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/6e2f6f54-03be-4efb-a733-ae5df6689f96)

------
mkilling
PlaytestCloud | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | Software Engineers
[https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/p/77910c987e42-software-
engi...](https://playtestcloud.breezy.hr/p/77910c987e42-software-engineer-f-
m-d)

We help game studios make the best games they possibly can. Help us achieve
our vision!

We are looking for a software engineer who’s curious to work with varying tech
stacks, learn as they go and wants to work in a small and dynamic team.

The position will be fully remote at first due to Covid-19 but will be an on-
site position in Berlin, Germany later. German language knowledge is NOT
required.

Please see link above for information and how to apply.

Technologies we use: Flutter, Ruby on Rails, Objective-C, Java, and of course
some bits of Python, Bash, Make, etc.

I’m one of the co-founders, please contact me if you have any questions:
marvin@playtestcloud.com.

Cheers, Marvin

------
ChronosKey
Heap (YC W13) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | New York, NY | Remote
| Fulltime | [https://heap.io](https://heap.io)

We’re a small team building the analytics engine that powers 6,000 companies
and helps them make smarter decisions.

Heap automates away the pain of data. Other analytics tools require you to
define events upfront and manually instrument code. Instead, Heap
automatically captures everything: clicks, submissions, taps, etc. This lets
our users analyze data instantly and retroactively, without writing code.

Our app-layer stack is TypeScript, React, Node.js, Redis, and PostgreSQL.
Under the hood, Heap is powered by ZooKeeper, Kafka, and Citus.

If you are interested, please email at anojh@heap.io or visit
[https://heap.io/careers/jobs](https://heap.io/careers/jobs).

------
mclemenceau
Canonical | The company behind Ubuntu | Software Engineer for Ubuntu
Foundations | Americas or Western Europe Time zones | REMOTE | Full-Time

Canonical has an opening [1] on the Ubuntu Foundations team. This role will
allow you to work at the heart of the Ubuntu distribution and contribute to
the building blocks that enable the Ubuntu ecosystem. You would be working on
the Ubuntu installer, Ubuntu image building, Python projects and overall
contribute to the quality of Ubuntu core components and architecture. If you
like working with Open Source, writing great Python, be challenged and learn:
this would be a great experience for you.

Again, this is a full-time, remote position for someone in the Americas or
Western European time zones.

Thanks

[1]
[https://canonical.com/careers/1954507](https://canonical.com/careers/1954507)

------
agurha
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Full-time | Remote \- Product - urlmon.com
([https://urlmon.com/](https://urlmon.com/)):

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • Experience building cloud-native solutions with AWS stack.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems.
      • Not afraid of working with a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together and get a working product out of the door. 
    

Our technology stack includes: Javascript / Typescript, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

\- Contact - founders @ urlmon dot com. Share relevant profiles (e.g., GitHub,
Stack Overflow), resume (optional), hourly rate, and availability (hours per
week).

------
aketchum
VIVA Finance | Junior Full Stack Engineer | Midtown Atlanta | Full-Time |
viva-finance.com

VIVA Finance provides affordable, low-interest unsecured personal loans to
employees of companies that bring on VIVA as an employee benefit provider. Our
loans are underwritten on employment tenure instead of credit score, allowing
us to offer prime lending rates to everyone, even those with damaged or non-
existent credit.

We are a FinTech startup with a rapidly growing user-base about to raise our
Series A. We are looking to bring on a Junior Developer to add features to our
lending platform as well as build out our data visualization capabilities.

Our tech stack runs entirely on AWS and is written in Node.js and Vue.js, but
anyone with strong scripting/frontend skills in any language will be
considered.

If interested, send me your resume (or similar): alex at viva-finance dot com

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior iOS Engineer | London & Wrocław | Full-time | Onsite +
REMOTE [https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com)

Are you looking for a global company that offers variety, the opportunity to
travel, the chance to work remotely and work on consumer and enterprise
projects with clients such as Emirates, The UN and 7-eleven? We've been
established since 2003 and now have 9 offices around the world.

If you want to work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your scope of
technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
machinelearning
NuronLabs | Software Engineering, Computer Vision, Deep Learning, Perception |
Onsite or Remote | Full-time, Interns | SF Bay Area

NuronLabs is committed to solving real-world computer vision problems on the
frontier. We are looking for someone who is passionate about computer
vision/deep learning and can code. If you're interested, send your resume to
info@nuronlabs.com

Founded in 2019, NuronLabs is building a layer of location-specific neural
networks to improve the safety and reliability of real-world computer vision
tasks. Our products involve Nuron.World, a location-specific model training
platform and Nuron.Safety, a tool to track the safety of a model at a
location. We're currently in stealth, so feel free to reach out to learn more!

website: [https://www.nuronlabs.com](https://www.nuronlabs.com)

------
beech
Eedi | Senior Developer (Full-stack, .NET/React) | London or Remote anywhere
in the UK | Full-time | [https://eedi.com/](https://eedi.com/)

After closing a £3.5M round of investment led by LEGO, we are growing our
engineering team to build world-class educational tools for teachers and their
students, around the world.

Our mission is to make the world happier and smarter. We are developing
digital products that ensure that every learner has access to great teaching
and learning, personalised to their ability and needs. Eedi already reaches
millions of teachers and their learners in over 14,500 schools worldwide.

Come join us: [https://jobs.eedi.com/software-engineer-full-
stack/en](https://jobs.eedi.com/software-engineer-full-stack/en)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Analytics,PHP,Marketing,BI/Data,&More! | NY & Irvine, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Director of Data Analytics - Oversee in-game, marketing and monetization
analysis for the studio.

Backend PHP Engineer - Be involved with the creation, development, deployment,
and maintenance of our backend platform.

Also: Sr. Performance Marketing Manager, Product Manager (AdTech), Director of
Engineering (AdTech & Data)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company.

Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

ATM the whole company is working from home.

------
bqe
Asana | Engineering Manager, Security | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We are looking for an Engineering Manager to grow our rapidly expanding
Security team here at Asana. You will be guiding your team and ensuring our
ambitious security roadmap is achieved to keep Asana users safe.

The Security team ensures that Asana's users and employees are safe from
malicious activity and accidental disclosure. We build the systems and tools
that enable the rest of Asana to develop secure software easily. We're focused
on secure-by-default frameworks, least privilege access, detection and
alerting, and eliminating bug classes.

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2155079/engineering-
managersecu...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2155079/engineering-
managersecurity)

------
patrickmro
Point Card (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a YC-backed startup bringing elite credit card rewards to your
everyday debit card.

We are currently in invite-only beta and have already been featured on the top
page of the App Store, processed millions of dollars in transactions, and
partnered with 20+ brands for our benefits.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of; Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture.

The frontend stack currently consists of React Native, TypeScript, Expo,
Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework. We have a mobile app with
cross platform support!

------
imeron
NDVR ([https://www.ndvr.com](https://www.ndvr.com)) | Multiple Positions |
Boston / Budapest | ONSITE | Full Time

NDVR is currently looking for talented people to join our team!

We are a group of scientists, technologists, and makers building a fintech
startup. Our tight-knit team is headquartered in Boston, Massachusetts with a
sizeable presence in Budapest, Hungary, and is spearheaded by a tech industry
veteran CEO who has led multiple companies from foundation through IPO.

Open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer, Java (Budapest)

* React Native Mobile Engineer (Boston / Budapest)

* Quant Researcher (Boston)

Our competitive and comprehensive employee benefits package includes premium
healthcare, flexible hours, work from home optionality, career growth
opportunities and a team of outstandingly capable and social engineers.

If you are interested reach out at hiringx@ndvr.com

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | Santa Monica, CA or
New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite (Remote during COVID-19) | $120-$180k

At Sure, our mission is to improve every aspect of insurance. Our teams have
created the experiences that are changing how current and future generations
get protected.

We're looking for team members who are big thinkers in all areas, including
Backend, Frontend, Data, Devops, Design, Marketing, BD, and Product.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React), Backend/Server (Python), Devops (AWS),
Product Designers (Figma), Product Managers, QA Engineers, Enterprise Account
Managers, etc.

Get in touch: [https://jobs.lever.co/sure](https://jobs.lever.co/sure)

PS: We have previously hired folks who reached out via HN. It really works!

~~~
L_Rahman
Just a heads up that Chrome triggers a privacy warning and blocks navigating
to [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com). You might have a problem with
cert management on the domain.

~~~
nivals
All fixed! Thanks for the heads up.

------
kstrauser
Amino | Fullstack engineer | Full-time | San Francisco (all remote for now)

Amino is a healthcare financial wellness platform that helps companies & their
employees navigate the complexities of the US healthcare system & find the
highest value care, which has become even more important of late. We're seeing
major growth in 2020 and are hiring junior/mid-level fullstack engineers to
help us scale & improve our products.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aminohealth/jobs/1573195](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aminohealth/jobs/1573195)

[https://amino.com/](https://amino.com/)
[https://amino.com/careers](https://amino.com/careers)

------
tplagge
BrightHive | Senior Product Manager & Software Engineer | Chicago | Full-Time
| Remote

BrightHive offers software and services to support data collaboratives in the
social sector. We're a venture-funded 20-person benefit corporation, and we're
fully remote. We're primarily a Python shop.

We're looking for a product manager, with potential to grow into a VP of
Product role. The most important thing we're looking for is experience
bringing a data-related product to market.

For the engineering role, we're looking for a Python dev with some subject
matter expertise in DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, etc).

Postings are here:
[https://brighthive.applytojob.com/apply/](https://brighthive.applytojob.com/apply/)

I'm a co-founder; you can email me at tom at brighthive.io

------
mattmcmahon
Forward | Software, Hardware, IT | Full-time | SF

Forward is building a preventative, data-driven healthcare system from first
principles, combining hardware, software, and doctors under one roof.

Eng Roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/goforward?department=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/goforward?department=Engineering)

Website: [https://goforward.com/](https://goforward.com/)

Take a Virtual Tour:
[https://youtu.be/dnJEsoGmh-8](https://youtu.be/dnJEsoGmh-8)

Forward joins the Fight Against COVID-19: [https://blog.goforward.com/forward-
joins-the-fight-against-c...](https://blog.goforward.com/forward-joins-the-
fight-against-covid-19-a4f3bb05c849)

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Cloud Security Engineer | Paris, France | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend | Application Security Engineer | Nantes, France | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend | Product Owner Cloud Data Services | Nantes, France or Bonn/Cologne,
Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend | UX Researcher | Nantes, France | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend | Product Manager Data Mapping | Nantes, France or Paris, France |
Full-Time | Onsite

and a lot more.

Talend is a leader in cloud data integration and data integrity, with French
roots and a US-based HQ.

Stack: K8s / Kubernetes, Terraform, Cloud (AWS, Azure, GCP), Microservices,
API, Scala, Java and others :)

For further details contact me or have a look here:
[https://www.talend.com/about-us/careers/](https://www.talend.com/about-
us/careers/)

With the current Covid-19 situation, we interview 100% remotely.

------
mmchenry
Contextual Genomics | Computational Biology for Cancer Testing | DevOps and
Software Developer | Vancouver, BC, Canada | ONSITE / Some Flexible WFH |
Full-Time

Founded and led by international leaders in cancer genomics and
bioinformatics, Contextual Genomics delivers End-to-End solutions to clinical
laboratories that harness the genomic data of cancer patients to improve
patient diagnosis and present expanded treatment options to oncologists and
patients. Join our growing team! Our Linux-based stack uses AWS, Python,
Javascript, PostgresQL. To learn more, visit:
[https://contextualgenomics.com/careers](https://contextualgenomics.com/careers)
reach out to mmchenry@contextualgenomics.com with your interest/questions

------
iota12
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA

At Wooga, we want to create joyful experiences that awaken our players’ desire
to see what happens next. We want to provide a place for them to become part
of exciting worlds and touch their hearts with our stories, in which their
actions drive the stories forward. We're based in the heart of Berlin, where
about 200 employees from around the world work together to create high quality
story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

\- If you have questions please feel free to reach
naman[dot]gupta[at]wooga[dot]com

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 20 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers
(marketing, customer service, order management, and other notifications via
text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
jacquesc
Sequoia Capital | Full Time | Menlo Park | Senior Security Analyst |
[https://www.sequoiacap.com](https://www.sequoiacap.com)

From idea to IPO and beyond, Sequoia helps a small number of daring founders
build legendary companies. We're looking for a curious, methodical Senior
Security Analyst to join our team.

The definition of success in this role is simple - continually reduce our risk
and keep Sequoia safe. You’ll take a leadership role with your security and
infrastructure teammates to identify and triage incidents, and prioritize
improvements to the systems that enable detection and response.

See more info on the position here: [https://seq.vc/sr-security-
analyst](https://seq.vc/sr-security-analyst)

------
sachinmonga
Cocoon | Android Engineer (FTE) | San Francisco | Onsite (remote currently)

Cocoon is a dedicated digital space for families to gather and keep each other
close. Over the past few weeks, we've been inspired by the thousands of groups
coming together in Cocoon - and now we're urgently looking for a senior
Android Engineer to help bring it to broader audience. We're a small + nimble
team with backgrounds from Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon, IDEO, etc.

More about our mission here
[https://cocoon.com/about.html](https://cocoon.com/about.html) and the
team/role here [https://cocoon.com/team.html](https://cocoon.com/team.html)

To apply, reach out directly: founders@cocoon.com

------
SteveAttentive
Attentive | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE (remote during shelter-in place,
onsite when safe to return)

Attentive is a personalized mobile messaging platform, delivering the future
of two-way mobile communications between companies and consumers. Attentive is
one of the fastest-growing software companies in the country– driving billions
in revenue for our 1,000+ customers. Attentive has raised over $121M in
funding, including a $70M Series C investment in January 2020, with investors
including Sequoia, IVP, and Bain Capital Ventures. As a result, we're looking
to more than double our Engineering team again in 2020, seeking:

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/fa90e208-fc29-49b4-b0c...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/fa90e208-fc29-49b4-b0cf-c0c91a233662)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811d-ff61e8f31290)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af5...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af55-dde92b82eb91)

Our interview process involves a 30-minute phone screen, a 60-minute coding
interview using CoderPad over Google Hangouts, and a virtual final round
interview with three 60-minute technical interviews followed by a 30-minute
chat with an Engineering manager. The virtual onsite is also over Google
Hangouts, using CoderPad and Miro for our coding and system architecture
interviews.

If you want to get a feel for our office when everyone is onsite, check out
this video highlighting our Engineering team:
[https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-
attentive/](https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-attentive/)

Feel free to email me directly at sfleming@attentivemobile.com, thanks!

------
chaisan
Ntropy | [https://ntropy.network/](https://ntropy.network/) | ML & Backend
engineers | Remote | Full-time

Ntropy is a platform to allow machine learning models to train on user data
across organizations in a scalable and privacy-preserving way. This will
enable large players to monetise their data advantage and small projects to
bootstrap their models to the level of an established company.

You will be one of the first hires joining the team to disrupt the way machine
learning models train on user data, starting from fraud detection in finance.

We are currently closing our second round of funding and will be scaling up
the team to 10-12 people over the next 8 months.

stack: Tensorflow / Node.js / Python / Rust / lots of GPUs

~~~
t0mahawk
Your application email link seems to be broken, at least for me.

~~~
chaisan
hmm. jobs@ntropy.network should be working. which one did you use?

------
iota123
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA

At Wooga, we want to create joyful experiences that awaken our players’ desire
to see what happens next. We want to provide a place for them to become part
of exciting worlds and touch their hearts with our stories, in which their
actions drive the stories forward. We're based in the heart of Berlin, where
about 200 employees from around the world work together to create high quality
story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

\- If you have questions please feel free to reach
naman[dot]gupta[at]wooga[dot]com

------
gourneau
Guardant Health | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[http://guardanthealth.com](http://guardanthealth.com)

Guardant Health develops diagnostic technologies to improve cancer management.
We take blood samples from cancer patients and are able to detect the trace
amounts of cancer DNA using DNA sequencers. In the best cases we can identify
treatment options for patients. We have over 100 peer reviewed publications
[http://www.guardant360.com/publications.html](http://www.guardant360.com/publications.html)

My team is looking for folks who are awesome at any of the following.
Specifically, if you are Python developer who wants to wrangle Petabytes of
data.

\- Python

\- DevOps

\- Bioinformatics

email me at jgourneau@guardanthealth.com for more info.

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | SF, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer,
Software Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer

Juniper Square is making the world's private capital markets as transparent,
efficient, accountable and accessible as the public markets.

Headquarters are in San Francisco's financial district a short walk from BART.
We offer competitive compensation, equity, and benefits. We just closed our
series C, and our investors include Redpoint, Ribbit, Felicis, Zigg, and
Maiden Lane.

We've transitioned to fully remote/wfh for the time being, but ideally
candidates will be able to join us in the SF office once the pandemic is over.

[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers)

------
skool_
Skool | Software Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.skool.com](https://www.skool.com)

Skool builds simple and powerful collaborative tools for self-education. We're
a small, self-organizing team of engineers and designers who want to make
really great things. Craftsmanship, thoughtfulness, attention to detail and
work ethic are important values to us. If you embody these values, you'll love
working here.

Senior Frontend Engineer —
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8a671940-1544-4a90-b4c3-698f60ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8a671940-1544-4a90-b4c3-698f60ac4fd1)

Come have fun at Skool. Apply at the link above, or email us fun@skool.com.

------
bzmwillemsen
PagerDuty | Software Engineers | Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto | Full-Time |
Onsite

PagerDuty is the central nervous system for your digital ecosystem.

Hiring Senior and Staff Engineers.

[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/)

------
Berlin2020
Aiven| Berlin, Germany | Backend Developer (Python, Linux) | onsite full-time
|

Dear network,

Aiven develops DBaaS. We are a company, founded by developers, who started
coding at a very early age. We want to keep this focus that programming
remains an essential core of our company´s culture. We are looking for
motivated team members for our Backend Team, who will share our vision and
passion for software development and will work together with our Backend Team
on the development of the Aiven cloud platform.

For more information, please check this link:

[https://apply.workable.com/aiven/j/13874B0267/](https://apply.workable.com/aiven/j/13874B0267/)

We look forward to your applications!

Warm greetings from Berlin :)

------
ctr
Bloomberg | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
VISA

The FX and Commodity Trading system (“FXGO”) within Bloomberg facilitates over
$300 billion per day in over-the-counter currency and commodity trading. Our
group develops the infrastructure, libraries, systems and user interfaces that
allow this trading to happen.

We are looking for someone with solid C++ and design skills, someone who is
focused on building systems both for performance and for ease of support and
maintenance.

Apply here (please mention HN):
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/81197?qe=Senior+Sof...](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/81197?qe=Senior+Software+Engineer+-+FX+Trading+%28C%2B%2B%29)

------
fieldwirehire
Series-C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. We are venture backed
and looking to double the engineering team! If you are looking for a fast-pace
startup with great culture and a great product, feel free to apply!

Engineering Manager Product - 4+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or
equivalent.

Senior iOS Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience in iOS development, BS or MS in CS
or equivalent.

Senior Frontend Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience in iOS development, BS or MS
in CS or equivalent.

iOS Engineer - 1+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.

Apply here: [https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP](https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP)

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React Native).

Open positions:

• Director of Sales & Marketing

• Senior Software Engineer

• Senior React Native Engineer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
maflaven
Arturo | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Systems Engineer, Customer
Success Manager | Chicago, IL | Onsite

[https://jobs.arturo.ai](https://jobs.arturo.ai)

Arturo is a deep learning spin-out from American Family Insurance relentlessly
committed to delivering highly accurate structured data observations and
predictions for residential and commercial properties for use in the Property
& Casualty (P&C) Insurance, Reinsurance, Lending, and Securities markets.

Leveraging the latest satellite, aerial, and ground-level imagery, as well as
unique proprietary data sources, Arturo’s deep learning models provide on-
demand differentiated property data unparalleled by any other provider.

You can contact us at careers@arturo.ai with any questions.

------
Schweigi
Barracuda Networks | Campbell, CA |
[https://www.barracuda.com](https://www.barracuda.com) | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for someone to join us at Barracuda. Our team is developing an
innovative security product that focus on sophisticated email attacks. The
product detects and visualizes advanced threats, such as conversation
hijacking and account takeover.

We are working with Python, TypeScript, Kotlin, Spark and AWS services.

Principal Backend Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-
inc/job/oSyhcfwD](http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/oSyhcfwD)

You can apply directly using the links. Happy to answer any questions, my
email is in bio.

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE (remote during shelter-in-place) Fivetran replicates
all applications, databases, events, and files into a high-performance data
warehouse. Our data connectors free companies to focus on insights instead of
fixing data leaks. Now more than ever, companies rely on data to get to
critical decisions; Fivetran makes this happen. Good products for good or bad
times. Made by good people. Our core values make us who we are:
[https://fivetran.com/culture](https://fivetran.com/culture)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242f...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242fb1dcb70)

Product Manager, Databases -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/8df9a02e-138a-4921-972b-43fad...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/8df9a02e-138a-4921-972b-43fadcbab3a3)

Product Manager, Analyst Experience -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/0237797f-3e56-4991-bcfa-7aa7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/0237797f-3e56-4991-bcfa-7aa7bb59b456)

Some of our stack: Java, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, CircleCI

Interview process includes a coding test and HM interview prior to (virtual)
onsite for tech roles.

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
humbleferret
LayerTwo | [https://layertwo.info/](https://layertwo.info/) | Junior and
Senior Backend Engineers (Rust) | London, U.K. | Full Time | ONSITE

LayerTwo is the first Bitcoin derivatives trading engine that uses the
Lightning Network to allow traders to instantly trade without exposing their
funds to seizure, theft or long transfer times.

We're big fans of Rust and have built everything from the ground up with it.
We are looking for senior and junior backend engineers to join our team.

For questions or to apply reach out to careers@layertwo.info / apply at
[https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs](https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs)

------
shangbang
CoinJar | [https://www.coinjar.com](https://www.coinjar.com) | Senior Backend
Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | Full-Time | Onsite

CoinJar is one of Australia's fastest growing startups and a trusted market
leader in the digital currency industry. We build consumer-friendly products
with strong focus on security, scalability and usability.

We are looking for experienced and passionate engineers to join our highly
productive and product focused engineering team.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails

* Elixir + Phoenix

* Docker

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* React + React Native

* GraphQL + Relay

* Mobx

* styled-components

* Next.js

Backend Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/coinjarcom/view/P_AAAAABmAAAkMISkv-
mXp5z)

------
scottaj2
Campspot | CTO | Denver | ONSITE |
[https://campspot.com/about](https://campspot.com/about)

Campspot creates reservation and management software for campgrounds, and uses
this to power an online marketplace for booking campsites.

We are looking to hire a CTO (my current job) to manage and grow our
engineering organization. I plan to stick around and move back into a more
technical/contributor role.

Job Posting:
[https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.act...](https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a7883c66f7d879b016f860d561405b6&id=8a7885ac711e123501712bf89f134054&source=&lang=en)

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Montreal QC | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com) We are the
infrastructure that makes it easy for companies to pay influencers, gig
workers and their contractors. You will have the chance to work on core
infrastructure and make a real difference in our product vision. We're looking
for both frontend and backend engineers, we have a modern technology stack

    
    
      * TypeScript / JavaScript
      * React
      * Postgres
      * Redis
      * AWS

Looking for experienced developers in Canada who want to want to work in a
startup environment, with a product that has real customers. To learn more
contact: david@paymentrails.com

------
tb28
Inspire ([https://www.helloinspire.com](https://www.helloinspire.com)) | Data
Engineer | Philadelphia, PA, USA | On-site | Full Time

We're a new kind of energy company looking to expand our renewable energy
footprint and build toward a sustainable energy future. We provide clean
energy to hundreds of thousands of customers and are rolling out a smart home
thermostat to help reduce overall energy consumption.

In this role, you’ll be responsible for building, maintaining, and improving
our core data platform.

Our stack includes Python, Airflow, k8s, Snowflake, and dbt!

[https://about.helloinspire.com/apply?gh_jid=2077614](https://about.helloinspire.com/apply?gh_jid=2077614)

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | Security Analyst | San Francisco, CA or Portland, OR | REMOTE
(only during COVID-19 pandemic, FT remote possible) |
[https://www.hingehealth.com/careers](https://www.hingehealth.com/careers)

As a healthcare company providing pain relief and alternatives to surgical
treatment for those with chronic musculoskeletal (joint) pain, we play a
critical role during the pandemic to help people stay healthy, safe, and calm.
We do this by delivering a mobile app, motion sensors, and a remote health
coach with zero direct human interaction.

With physical therapy offices closing around the United States, we are quickly
becoming one of very few options people have available for managing their
chronic pain. Our interventions have been proven to keep people away from
hospitals for surgery, and during these times that can be a life-saving
intervention.

The whole organization is preparing to go to war with SARS-CoV-2 by doing
whatever it takes to continue supporting those who are still healthy enough to
exercise. Given that there are criminals already taking advantage of the
pandemic, the job of securing our organization is more important than ever.

Our security analysts are instrumental in helping ensure we do right by our
legal and contractual obligations, as well as protecting the actual security
of our patients' data. If the two are ever at odds with each other, securing
the data always takes priority without question. Security analysts also help
us maintain our advanced secure-by-default and secure-by-design posture by
providing expert guidance as we expand in IT and R&D.

We're looking for someone with serious technical chops, a sharp eye that never
misses a single detail, excellent writing skills, and the kind of
tenaciousness that means no resting on an incident until a true root cause is
found.

If you're interested in applying, send an email to the following email
address: anVsaWFuK2huMjAyMDAzQGhpbmdlaGVhbHRoLmNvbQ==

(I will not disclose the encoding method – consider this part of the screening
process. Best of luck!)

------
pranade
Arena | Active learning AI for pricing | NYC | [https://arena-
ai.com/](https://arena-ai.com/)

Hiring 1 Machine Learning Scientist & 1 Front-end engineer. Founded by YC alum
(Kimono W14). Team = 5 people. Founded 1 year ago. Profitable. Hyper-linear
growth.

Email us at careers@arena-ai.com

Today we are focused on pricing. We built a simulator that models hyper-
specific market conditions and competitive dynamics to allow human users and
AI agents to predict what will happen if they change the price of a product.

Pricing is just the start. We plan to create simulated, virtual copies of many
more real environments - with the ultimate purpose of training a broader set
of reinforcement learning agents for different tasks.

------
ig1
Blossom Capital | London | Software Engineer in Venture Capital

We back Europe's top startups at Series A (including YC almumi Duffel, Fat
Llama and Sqreen) and building technology is a core part of how we operate,
from sourcing deals through to automating due diligence.

Roughly a third of the companies we invest in are sourced through our
technology platform and we're looking to hire someone who will help take it to
the next level.

Our current stack is Python + Postgres based, but beyond engineering skills
we're looking for someone who'll enjoy spending time with the investment team
really understanding what we look for investments and thinking about how to
translate that into technology!

If that sounds interesting drop me a line at imran@blossomcap.com

------
editokes
Ai-Media | Full-time | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite | Data Engineer roles

Ai-Media ([https://www.ai-media.tv/](https://www.ai-media.tv/)) is founded on
the belief that every single person deserves equal access. We are doing it by
providing high quality speech-to-text solutions for broadcast, government,
education and corporate clients all around the world.

Data Quality Engineer: [https://bit.ly/3elAmBh](https://bit.ly/3elAmBh)

Cloud Data Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2V7U7EI](https://bit.ly/2V7U7EI)

ATM the whole company is working from home.

------
kthingvold
Assurance IQ | Multiple positions | Seattle Toronto Kathmandu | ONSITE |
[https://www.assurance.com/](https://www.assurance.com/)

Our Mission: Build a better insurance solution for everyone.

We believe in the symbiosis between humans and machines, a superior place
neither could achieve on their own. As a leading insurance platform, we've
created the most advanced technology and data science systems, yet built it
all to support the human touch.

We have opportunities available in Engineering, Data Science, Customer
Support, Partner Success, Legal, People, Marketing, Information Technology,
Product & Design.

    
    
            *For All Openings: https://www.assurance.com/careers

------
sproefke
Truveris | New York, NY | WFH (within US) | Senior Software & DevOps Engineers
(full time)

Truveris develops software solutions that save Americans billions of dollars
on Rx drug costs. We achieve this by helping US employers negotiate
competitive prescription benefit plans, as well as, pharmaceutical
manufacturers to better engage with their patients.

Tech stack: python (django, sqlalchemy, pylon, pyramid), AWS, linux,
postgresql, kubernetes, jenkins, docker, terraform, and more python :)

Please apply at www.truveris.com or email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com

*We do allow employees to WFH 100%; however, due to HIPAA compliance & data sharing rules, we are not able to hire full time employees who resides outside of the United States. Thank you!

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you looking
for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

IOMED | NLP Data Scientist| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you
looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python and Data Science libraries (pandas, numpy), general ML knowledge, experience with NN (libraries: keras, tensorflow) and NLP * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
nischal123
Klarity (YC S18) | Frontend Engineer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
| [https://klaritylaw.com](https://klaritylaw.com)

Klarity (YCombinator S18) is an AI company founded by MIT and Harvard Law
graduates. Klarity is transforming the legal industry by building an AI
contract lawyer that automatically reviews and marks-up contracts for in-house
legal teams of enterprises, including software companies like Salesforce,
Segment, MemSQL, and Zscaler and some of the world’s largest private equity
firms that jointly manage over $750B.

Having raised a large seed round, we are looking to add a brilliant Frontend
Engineer (React.js) to our team in San Francisco (as employee #9!).

We have spent years working on our NLP platform (demo: klaritylaw.com/nda) and
are looking for someone extremely capable to take singlehanded ownership of
building a sophisticated enterprise web app around it. This is a critical role
for the success of both the product and the company. You will love this job if
you:

\- Thrive in small, cross-functional teams (employee #9!). We are a tightly-
knit team of lawyers and engineers, collectively speaking 10 languages!

\- Enjoy building from scratch and want to own a huge chunk of the codebase.

\- Are excited by cutting edge advancements in NLP/ML. \- Have a passion for
UX and product design Responsibilities:

\- Complete ownership over building the core enterprise web application from
scratch.

\- Building reusable components that can be utilized across multiple internal
and customer-facing use-cases.

\- Working with the founders to rapidly prototype new product ideas.

Requirements:

\- Strong experience developing modern web apps using React and its
architectural patterns (such as Flux and Redux).

\- Experience working closely with designers and design tools (Sketch,
InVision, Zeplin, etc).

\- RESTful API design experience.

If you’re interested, please email me (co-founder and CTO) at
nischal@klaritylaw.com.

------
novocaine
Memrise | Frontend Engineer, Engineering Manager | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA
for EM | London | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Come teach the world languages! Memrise is regularly featured on both app
stores and has millions of users.

Frontend Engineer: Come join our small, autonomous Web Squad! Lots of work on
an exciting language-learning product with a fresh stack (TypeScript, Next.js,
styled-components).

Engineering Manager: We're looking for an engineering manager to lead our
mobile engineering team - 10 engineers, iOS and Android.

Apply here: [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
ecjob
Sourceability | Multiple Engineering and Design Positions | Full-Time | Remote
(US Remote or Berlin)

Sourceability is an international Electronic Component Distributor currently
building a Global E-Commerce Marketplace and related tools for our customers.
Our e-commerce website can be found at
[https://sourcengine.com](https://sourcengine.com).

Join a team of enthusiastic software engineers working on digitizing the
Electronic Components industry through a Catalog system that is utilized by
both internal and external consumers to create/access information and
inventory for over half a billion electronic components.

Our application ingests and exposes millions of records per day through
various APIs. You’ll have the opportunity to work in an environment where
tests are essential, and performance is critical. You’ll work closely with the
Product team to understand the business’s requirements and create solutions
for their problems.

Since our application is a cornerstone of the ecosystem you’ll have the
opportunity to influence architectural decisions across the ecosystem through
collaboration with other engineers.

Our team’s development process is designed so that every engineer on our team
has an equal opportunity to add value to the organization through
architectural decisions, participating in planning, completing code reviews,
and helping to steer the direction of the product. Our team collaborates
closely with each other and the other teams to help everyone to succeed and
achieve their objectives.

Our Tech Stack: PHP 7.4 (Symfony 4), RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Redis, Postgres
(> 1 billion records), Citus (500M+ records), Docker, Kubernetes

Remote, Backend Engineer
[https://j.brt.mv/ATS/jb.do?reqGK=27383085](https://j.brt.mv/ATS/jb.do?reqGK=27383085)

Other openings in Engineering, Product, & Design:
[https://j.brt.mv/ATS/ax.do?refresh=true&portalGK=20835](https://j.brt.mv/ATS/ax.do?refresh=true&portalGK=20835)

~~~
axelroze
Are positions in Berlin also available remote?

What about part time and internships?

Ich kann Deutsch sprechen.

Thanks

------
angelanson
Parallel Domain (www.paralleldomain.com) | Data Generation Platform for
autonomy | Hiring Computer Graphic and Software Engineering Positions |
Vancouver, BC, Canada

Normal mode of operation: REMOTE part of the week

5 positions available here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/paralleldomain](https://jobs.lever.co/paralleldomain)

We are a fast-growing startup based in Palo Alto, California. Founded in 2017,
we have quickly assembled a world-class team that is already changing the way
the industry develops machine learning models. Our platform is a data
generation engine that provides our customers with rich labeled sensor data
with the turn of a dial.

------
carlnicolai
Spiff Savings App | Mobile Engineer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

Hiring to our small and amazing core team in Social savings app Spiff. Spiff
is a new Norwegian savings app. Our mission is to help people save money. We
have helped thousands of Norwegians save NOK 100 million (USD 10 million) with
one of the best-rated finance apps in Norway.

Apply here: [https://jobb.getspiff.no/mobile-
developer/en](https://jobb.getspiff.no/mobile-developer/en)

Spiff is the name of our Squirrel logo and we work in a small barn centrally
located in Oslo Norway. Hiring team that reviews applications: Founder and CEO
(me) and Tech Lead.

Hope to hear from you! Best regards, Carl-Nicolai Wessmann

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
anilkadimisetty
Chainalysis ( [https://www.chainalysis.com/](https://www.chainalysis.com/) )
|New York, NY| ONSITE | Full Time | no VISA

We create transparency for a global economy built on blockchains, enabling
banks, business, and governments to have a common understanding of how people
use cryptocurrency.

Looking for Senior Backend Engineer who is experience in operating their
production software as well.

Stack: Java, Kafka, AWS, spring boot, postgres, terraform details here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chainalysis/jobs/4636004002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chainalysis/jobs/4636004002)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
tnolet
Checkly | UI/UX, front end, full stack engineers | Berlin / Remote| Full Time
| [https://checklyhq.com](https://checklyhq.com)

Checkly is an API monitoring and synthetic monitoring SaaS for modern DevOps
teams. We are almost 5 people now, remote and in Berlin working hard to build
the best active monitoring and e2e testing tool for developers. We are a
Vue.js and Node.js shop looking for a product designer, front end and full
stack engineer. Check the positions at
[https://checklyhq.com/jobs](https://checklyhq.com/jobs)

Apply at the link above, or email us at jobs@checklyhq.com.

------
abcofficial
Zynga www.zynga.com - Looking for a Data Scientist and a Data Analyst with the
Marketing Analytics team in Austin, Tx.

Proficient in SQL, Python, A/B Testing and ML.

Familiarity with Mobile User Acquisition or Performance Marketing is a big
plus.

Apply Here: 1\. Data Scientist: [https://www.zynga.com/job-listing/data-
analyst-2-marketing/](https://www.zynga.com/job-listing/data-
analyst-2-marketing/) 2\. Data Analyst: [https://www.zynga.com/job-
listing/senior-data-analyst-market...](https://www.zynga.com/job-
listing/senior-data-analyst-marketing-analytics/)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Senior Software Engineer (Java), Fullstack, Frontend (React) |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

We are a 20-person team building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching
on the server. Our products are analyzing the weather data in Switzerland,
running the trading dashboards of small private banks and do much more!

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Please use "HN April" in the subject line to help us filter out spam that
became increasingly bigger sadly.)

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to any of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Languages: Python, Rust, C (And anything else client side as may be needed)

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
xmpir
Prescreen | Vienna, Austria | DevOps/BE/QA Engineers & Product Managers |
ONSITE | Full Time Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech
startups. We are a small but highly effective team delivering value to our
users fast and in high quality. Working here still feels like in a startup but
we do have some of the benefits of being a post-exit company (financial
stability, 30 days of yearly paid vacation, all kinds of benefits...) All our
positions are listed on our homepage:
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers/](https://prescreen.io/en/careers/)

~~~
daemon_of_chaos
In case you were not aware, when English is selected as the site language, the
chat popup remains in Deutsch.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
dman7
WorkPatterns (www.workpatterns.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco or
Los Angeles | ONSITE | Full Time WorkPatterns is improving workplace
relationships by making best practices automatic. We're starting by building
better workflow tools for managers and employees. In these unprecedented
times, we enable companies successfully transition to a distributed workforce.
Product-first company with strong VC backing and serial founders. You'll be
responsible for an important part of the product roadmap & will work closely
with the founders.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, other shiny tech down the line.

Ping me at dmitri at workpatterns.com

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers
(multiple levels) & Product Managers | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

Target cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer or product manager looking to use your powers
for good and improve human health without compromising on cutting-edge
technology, reach out and let's chat! We went public last year as the largest
healthcare IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG).

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products are used by researchers around the
world, including 93 of the top 100 global research institutions. Our products
have enabled researchers to write over 700 research papers on discoveries
across the life sciences in oncology, immunology, neuroscience, and many other
fields.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications. Our data pipelines are written using Python on the
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack but we're making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden parts of this bioinformatics code.

We're remote-friendly and looking for software engineers at multiple levels
across all parts of the stack. Here are a few roles we're looking to hire for:

* Front-End Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/front-end-engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/front-end-engineer/)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/full-stack-engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/full-stack-engineer/)

* Product Manager: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/product-manager/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/pages/product-manager/)

Please contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. We're
looking to hire over 100 different roles across the company, you can find all
of them here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
tyndierock
Gemini | New York, Chicago, Portland |ONSITE| Frontend/ Backend/SRE | Full-
time

Interested in Bitcoin and cryptocurrency? The Gemini team is building the
trusted future of money. We believe in the transformational power of digital
assets to solve meaningful, real-world problems; and we know that a
thoughtful, rules-based approach will get us there. No prior crypto experience
necessary. Privately funded company.

Can view specific openings here:
[https://gemini.com/careers](https://gemini.com/careers)

I work on the frontend team, happy to answer any questions, feel free to email
me at matt dot tyndall at gemini.com

------
superzadeh
Bunch.ai | New York, NY & Berlin (Germany) | Design | Full-time, Remote

Our team is on a mission to make sure everyone has a great manager. The amount
of knowledge that exist in psychology research about leadership and teams is
mind blowing, but surprisingly enough, almost none of it is used on a daily
basis: in your sprints, stand-ups, one-on-ones or performance feedback. We
want to change that.

Here's our open roles:

\- Visual Design Generalist: [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-design-...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-design-generalist)

------
panoramas4good
Trek View | Computer Vision / Machine Learning Intern (S20) | London, UK |
Full Time | REMOTE

Trek View is a not-for-profit organisation using the power of street-level
360-degree imagery to save the planet.

We are looking for someone to join our Research team at Trek View as a (paid)
intern over the summer.

You will be working on research projects in the field of object recognition
and 3D modelling.

Together with a team of motivated researchers, your goal will be to develop
and prototype proof-of-concept solutions for challenging machine vision
problems.

Apply here: [https://www.trekview.org/jobs/](https://www.trekview.org/jobs/)

~~~
sheikheddy
The website only shows 'travel photographer' as a role

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

------
silvermanip
Elucidate AI (Stealth)| Head of Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Onsite
preferred, can discuss remote

In a time of economic uncertainty, it’s critical that companies fire their
limited bullets wisely. Yet, even in the best times, smart companies
consistently focus on goals that are predictably bad (e.g. 1x levers instead
of 100x levers). Why do companies pursue predictably bad goals? The root
causes are that companies are complex, the world is uncertain, and current
tools don’t do a great job helping leaders understand how the pieces fit
together to generate growth. As a result, teams operate via a combination of
heuristics and siloed local optimizations, all of which are subject to error
and obfuscate what’s really important. This creates hundreds of billions of
dollars in waste since goal quality is a multiplier on efforts.

Our technology helps reveal the right goals. We enable companies to simulate
the future so they can find better unit economics, drive growth, and innovate
more effectively.

Our small, high powered team is backed by the A-list investors behind
Palantir, Addepar, Flexport, Oculus, and others.

\---

We're looking for

\- You are an expert in at least one backend language like Go or Python.

\- You are passionate about building beautiful frontend user experiences, and
you are experienced with React, Angular, or Vue.

\- You have experience with data engineering involving large data sets; Some
experience with ML/ DS is also nice-to-have but not a must.

\- You are product-focused and can be an active thought partner in solving
user problems simply.

\- You have recruited and managed world class outsourced and in-house eng
teams.

\- You (ideally) have some experience at the early stage or have been a
founder and understand how to think through trade-offs between scrappiness and
perfection.

\- You (ideally) also have a track record scaling large applications so you
understand engineering best practices and how to make smart technical
decisions that prepare us for the future.

\---

Sound like you? email isaac at elucidateai.com

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | New York, NY | iOS / Android Developer ; Product
Manager | Remote (WFH) | Full-Time

The publisher of SCRUFF (www.scruff.com) and Jack'd (www.jackd.com), two of
the worlds largest queer dating apps, is hiring for Mobile Developer (iOS or
Android). Today we are 100% remote, though normally we run a distributed
engineering team (1/2 in NYC, 1/2 remote). Our company connects millions of
gay, bi, trans and queer people around the world every day. We also take our
responsibility to build a safe space seriously, and that's why we're the only
major social app not to integrate with Facebook/Instagram and not to
incorporate any third-party ad networks.

As a Mobile Software engineer, you'll be working with the latest technologies
(Swift, Kotlin, RxJava, ReactiveSwift, React Native) in evolving the
architecture for current and future needs in order to develop innovative,
consumer-facing mobile products, while supporting the product roadmap. You'll
deploy and help us evolve our client into an MVVM architecture. And you'll
have an opportunity both to go deep in a specific platform and be exposed to
technologies across our stack (android clients, server/backend, and big data).

As a Product Manager, you are a passionate, customer-facing and hands-on team
member who will help define the future of Jack’d and SCRUFF. You are a problem
solver who is happy collaborating with a team to help grow and transform our
products. You get excited by new and existing technologies on your phone. You
conceptualize how this will empower our community to better connect with each
other and how to enable users to better express their authentic self. You
enjoy working with other people and are motivated by the current and potential
power of our platform. In this role, you will work with developers, designers,
marketing and product to define and launch new and improved features. Using
the agile process you manage and guide change by participating in daily
standup meetings, retrospectives, iteration planning meetings, and story
acceptance/rejection.

Visit [https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers)
for more information!

------
PaulMest
Circadian Risk | REMOTE (USA)

\---

Positions:

1) Senior Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Full-Time

* 75% product/engineering

* 25% Cloud/data management (e.g. Terraform) site reliability

2) DevOps Engineer | Part-Time/Full-Time

\---

Package (for all positions):

* Competitive salary + equity incentive plan

* Platinum PPO + vision + dental (including spouses/dependents)

* Paid time off

\---

Mission: Circadian Risk aims to improve enterprise security and physical risk
mitigation.

\---

Team: We are a hard-working team who loves building great products that
improve people’s lives. We have an HQ in Ann Arbor, MI, USA but we try to keep
our processes sensible, lightweight, and asynchronous to enable a remote-
friendly work environment. Every new hire is asked to read Maker’s Schedule,
Manager’s Schedule so that we collectively internalize the importance of
getting engineers into a flow state as much as possible. When we do have
meetings, we strive to make them impactful and often lighthearted. We
celebrate execution and personal growth. We enjoy rapid prototyping and
sharing what we’ve learned across the team in weekly Dev Dives. We would love
to find more self-motivated, strong communicators who can help modernize the
physical security industry.

\---

Tech stack (searchable buzzwords) for our next generation product: TypeScript,
NestJS, TypeORM, Swagger, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, GitHub Actions, Docker,
Redis, React, React Native, Redux, Material UI

\---

More information available here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaWK2bgpujAwGXI5j2CiTU/edit#)

If you’d like to apply, please send something representative of your
capabilities and work experience (resume, GitHub, LinkedIn, portfolio, et al)
to pmestemaker + hn (at) circadian risk dot com.

------
McSido
SPARETECH | Stuttgart, Germany | (Senior) Software Engineers | Full-time |
ONSITE (Remote possible) |

SPARETECH is a data driven spare part management startup.

Our customers (top players in the automotive industry, among others) use our
system to easily identify and purchase spare parts for their machines. We
accomplish this by working with a data-driven modern technology stack with the
aim of providing our customers with the world’s first-ever information
retrieval system for machine spare parts.

Stack: Kotlin, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

[https://www.sparetech.io](https://www.sparetech.io)

E-Mail: recruiting@sparetech.io

------
AtlasAI
Atlas AI | Engineering Directors, ML engineers, GIS engineers, Product
Managers, Sales Folks | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, non-
remote|[https://www.atlasai.co/index.html](https://www.atlasai.co/index.html)
Atlas AI is an early-stage startup whose intentions are to assist
international development. Our software platform presents novel insights as to
the infrastructural, agricultural and economic conditions in Africa by
funneling satellite data through our AI models. Join us and have a real-world
impact! Email Zach@atlasai.us OR visit our careers page.

------
masergio
ETHz Scientific IT Services (SIS) is building a research IT infrastructure to
support medical research. For this, we are hiring skilled system
administrators and cloud architects to build an in-house private IaaS cloud
that will support cutting edge research in personalized health and biomedical
research.

Cloud architect: [http://u.ethz.ch/FwjsN](http://u.ethz.ch/FwjsN) System
administrator: [http://u.ethz.ch/HhOzj](http://u.ethz.ch/HhOzj)

job location: Zurich (CH)

------
apoverton
Saga | San Francisco/Palo Alto, CA | Full time | Onsite or Remote OK

Open positions: Fullstack engineer, iOS engineer, Android engineer, generalist
engineer with track record of learning quickly welcome as well

Saga helps people to save the stories of their loved ones on audio. See
website or reach out for more information
[https://trysaga.com](https://trysaga.com)

We're looking for engineers interested in building consumer products.
Curiosity about product or design is a plus. Caring about helping people to
connect with family is a huge plus. Email me at andrew+jobs@trysaga.com if
interested.

------
JoeSorrow
FullContact | Principal Algorithm Engineer and Sr. Data Engineer | ONSITE
(Denver) and REMOTE | Full-time

FullContact is a privacy-safe Identity Resolution company building trust
between people and brands. We deliver the capabilities needed to create
tailored customer experiences by unifying data and applying insights in the
moments that matter.

We're looking for creative, collaborative, and curious engineers to join our
Identity Resolution team. We have exciting tech and are continuing to grow.

[https://www.fullcontact.com/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/careers/)

------
pacofvf
SinTrafico | Frontend, Full Stack, Backend, Data Engineering | Onsite Mexico
City, Remote in Mexico or Latin America |
[http://sintrafico.com](http://sintrafico.com)

SinTrafico is a profitable and growing Mexican Startup. We are the leaders in
the mobility industry in Mexico and soon in Latin America and beyond.

We are looking for senior developers on different roles and we are open to do
remote work and also willing to help to relocate to Mexico City.

Stack: AWS, Python, Vue.js/React.

You should definitely apply if you have experience dealing with Spatial and
Geographic data.

Please send me your CV at paco@sintrafico.com

------
freediver
Part-time/Full-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

We are building a WebKit-based browser for the Apple eco-system. WebKit is the
fastest and most energy-efficient browser rendering engine on macOS. There are
140M+ macOS desktops out there, and the only option for a WebKit browser is
Safari. We did not want another chrome/firefox clone so we are building the
first Webkit alternative browser. Oh and we are adding web extension API
support to it. We are currently a team of three and have a working prototype.

Skills (5+ years of experience):

\- macOS/iOS

\- Swift

\- C++

\- Javascript

\- SQLite

Novel idea, challenging problems. Join us!

Email: vprelovac@gmail.com (send CV / relevant experience / availability /
weekly rate)

------
simplybe
New Context is hiring for several REMOTE roles including (Sr) DevOps
Engineers, Solutions Architects, Marketing, Sales Managers, and INTERNS.

New Context provides professional consulting services to enterprise clients
including DevOps & Application Security along with standards work to help
secure the connected world. Its LS/IQ platform helps SMB customers build
secure, compliant services, ops, and teams.

To learn more and apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/newcontext?lever-
via=ZgEpQJVoYJ](https://jobs.lever.co/newcontext?lever-via=ZgEpQJVoYJ)

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA & Budapest, Hungary | full-time | ONSITE |
[https://hiya.com](https://hiya.com)

Hiya is on a mission to make your mobile calling experience smarter and more
relevant. We work with mobile phone makers and mobile carriers to bring this
innovation to over 100+ million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer, API (Seattle)

* Software Engineering Manager (Seattle)

* Back-end Engineer (Budapest)

* Front-end Engineer (Budapest)

* Senior Backend/Data Engineer (Budapest)

[https://hiya.com/careers](https://hiya.com/careers)

------
T0pH4t
Cognitiv | Various Engineers| Full Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH during COVID) |
Bellevue, WA

Cognitiv provides a platform for building custom programmatic ad buying
algorithms using the latest advances in Deep Learning. These algorithms are
tailored to our client's (e.g. advertisers) brands and ROI-types and enable
our agency clients more sophisticated targeting solutions for their
programmatic clientele.

Our Career page is located on our website
[https://cognitiv.ai/](https://cognitiv.ai/)

We are hiring for these Engineering roles:

\- Machine Learning Engineer

\- Software Engineer

\- React Developer

\- Big Data Engineer

\- Data Scientist

------
xipho
Species File Group | 1- Community Manager, 2- UI/UX/Design | 1- ultimately
ONSITE, 2- REMOTE/INTERNS considered | Full-time | USA, U. of Illinois,
Champaign/Urbana

We're an endowed group housed that University of Illinois building open source
software for scientists studying the Earth's biodiversity. Join a great small
team with lots of experience in a relatively stress free environment. Our job
descriptions are here [1].

[1]:
[https://speciesfilegroup.org/who.html](https://speciesfilegroup.org/who.html)

------
ucbspace
Space Sciences Lab, UC Berkeley | Embedded Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA |
ONSITE FULLTIME |
[https://www.ssl.berkeley.edu/](https://www.ssl.berkeley.edu/) Got Mars?

The Space Sciences Lab is looking for a full-time embedded software engineer
to write the instrument flight software for the twin-spacecraft ESCAPDE
mission to Mars. If you have experience writing high-quality, reliable
software in an embedded context (in C using FreeRTOS, uC/OS-III, VxWorks,
RTEMS, etc.), we'd like to hear from you!

About the position:

* The high-level requirements and tentative board design are complete. You'll come up to speed on the requirements and begin the software design, then move on to writing and testing the software. You'll support the software throughout instrument integration, launch, and commissioning.

* There are other flight software developers at SSL you may consult with, but this will be your project. You'll have a high degree of autonomy in this position and will work primarily with the system engineer and project manager.

About the Space Sciences Lab:

* We conduct peaceful scientific research for NASA, NSF, and other funding sources on a variety of platforms including satellites, rockets, high-altitude balloons, and ground stations.

* The work environment isn't corporate or startup; it's an independent research lab in a university setting. The engineering work is both interesting and impactful, and there is great appreciation for engineers who love their craft.

* The work environment is collaborative, supportive, friendly, and exciting!

* Like at startups, generalists do well here and there is flexibility to move between roles. Unlike startups, there is great stability. And a pension.

Apply:
[https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOY...](https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/ucb/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=21&JobOpeningId=7319&PostingSeq=1)

Questions answered: ucbspace@gmail.com

~~~
broken_symlink
Is there a specific career site for the space sciences lab or is the only way
to find out about openings by looking through all the ucb postings?

I have a list of sites I occasionally check for jobs and would like to ssl to
the list, but there doesn't seem like an easy way to know what openings are
available.

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | Golang Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time | Worldwide |
[https://www.percona.com/](https://www.percona.com/)

Unbiased Open Source Database Experts

Yesssss, while the whole world still doubts, we already host databases in K8s!
And Percona is looking for a Go Developer who will help us launching high
availability database clusters in Kubernetes!

APPLY NOW: [https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers)

------
isaacsultan
Revolut | Engineer + many other Technical & Non-techical postions | London,
Moscow, Berlin, Saint Petersberg, Krakow, Vilnius + more | Full-time

Revolut is the fastest-growing business in Europe and has raised $500mm in
March, making it the most valuable fintech in Europe.

Our mission is to be the Amazon of financial services - a super app that
serves all financial needs from FX, Credit, Crypto, Equities trading and more.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=FVYO](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=FVYO)

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup? Interview Schedule
is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines recruiting
scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a month. We
support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We have our
sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Account Executive:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWGBc9PDq3VCU?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Autonomous Greenhouses | Founders Fund Backed | London

\- Software Engineers (Lead, Senior, Junior) - Software Engineering Team

\- Senior Modelling and Control Engineers - Advanced Control Team

We are a collection of engineers from Palantir, DeepMind, Oxford University
and Cambridge University, on a mission to grow safer, healthier food by
deploying fully autonomous greenhouses outside every city on earth.

Find out more about our mission: youtu.be/LDJ_QdUaap4

Contact me (founder) directly: david@optimal.ag

[http://optimal.ag](http://optimal.ag)

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
harrisonmoore
earwig | LONDON | ONSITE | TECH LEAD/CO-FOUNDER | FULL-TIME

Tech lead/co-founder wanted for UK's first professional home for construction
temps

£30k – £60k • 5.0% – 20.0%

Dear future tech lead/co-founder

Link to job spec: [https://angel.co/company/earwigwork/jobs/774420-tech-lead-
co...](https://angel.co/company/earwigwork/jobs/774420-tech-lead-co-founder-
wanted-for-uk-s-first-professional-home-for-construction-temps)

We're looking for someone to join our team as tech lead/co-founder. We have
code but this will need to be rewritten so this is a green-field opportunity
for you. Talking to people and running UX/problem/solution interviews is your
bread and butter.

What you'll be leading: Don’t worry if this is a step up for you. We know
you’ve got what it takes. 1\. Determining our tech strategy 2\. Shaping ideas
into tech designs and solutions 3\. Optimising our dev processes 4\. Steering
our tech governance

We’re a two-person team at the moment—one from construction and one from
finance—and we work at InnovationRCA in Battersea, London. We’re ambitious, we
care about people and we believe great teams are made not born.

We don’t mind remote working but you will need to meet us in London quite
often.

If this sounds like you, get in touch, letting us know why you believe you’re
the one.

Many thanks Harrison Moore CEO

------
paigemck
Azlo, a fintech startup providing banking services for digital entrepreneurs (
with offices in Portland, OR and San Francisco) is still in a high growth
stage! We are hiring for a variety of ONSITE Engineering and Data roles,
please check out open opportunities here:
[https://www.azlo.com/careers/](https://www.azlo.com/careers/)

I lead recruiting in-house for Azlo and welcome you to reach out if you have
any questions - paige@azlo.com

------
Palmetto
Palmetto | Engineering| Full Time | Remote

Palmetto is a clean technology company with a soul. Fundamental to our mission
is “Leading the world to a clean energy future.” Our #1 Value is Customer
Experience and we pride ourselves on over delivering. To learn more about our
services visit Palmetto.com.

Full Stack Engineer-
[https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d40b084bc6)

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite |
Full Time

We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at our Deep
Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to:

[https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
monicakinga
Hey there! We're looking for a remote iOS Developer who can work +/\- 4hrs
London working hours for our EdTech startup. We are building on the go audio
courses! Here is the job spec, if you'd like to have a look:
[https://angel.co/company/avid/jobs/770952-remote-first-
ios-d...](https://angel.co/company/avid/jobs/770952-remote-first-ios-
developer)

------
DNSFilter
dnsfilter.com|QA Engineer|remote, full-time|
[https://www.dnsfilter.com/careers/|](https://www.dnsfilter.com/careers/|)

Want to work with a team of experienced developers from around the world? Like
to make a positive impact on customers? Want to work with great people at one
of the fastest-growing startups in the industry? DNSFilter (a TechStars 2018
company) is a fast-growing SaaS startup with over 1700+ customers and is cash-
flow positive. We are a proven product in a proven market.

Why work at DNSFilter? -Growth prospects - grow within the organization! \-
Strong engineering and infrastructure to support you \- Work from home! \-
Experienced founders who have built successful teams and successful companies
\- Company gatherings each year (last year we all met on a beach in Colombia
for 1 week) \- Paid vacations and holidays \- Full medical and dental benefits
for US employees

Requirements: \- Native English speaking: read / write / and speak English
(over video calls). Testing will also need to include verifying UI text. \-
Proven mastery of software testing including test strategies, test plans, and
test execution \- Experience with front end technologies such as HTML, CSS,
and JavaScript \- At least 2 years of experience building and developing test
automation using Nightwatch, Cypress or any other automation framework \-
Proven mastery of software testing including test strategies, test plans, and
test execution \- Some experience working from home \- Live within 5 hours of
Eastern Standard Time, and able to work close to a standard work day in
Eastern Standard Time

~~~
alvinkatojr
Just looking through your careers page and I'm wondering if the backend role
filled and if are you open to working with a dev(s) who can sync up with US
time even if they are nowhere near NY/EST time?

~~~
TheGillis
I would consider it. I have to put that in now since I tried to work with
someone in New Zealand and they were working when I was sleeping :) . Can't do
that again.

~~~
alvinkatojr
That's hilarious :D but understandable. I personally and a couple of other
devs I know have been syncing up with EST and PST times for the past 6-7
years.

Could I contact you via email to discuss this and shed a bit about my
background? I'd apply directly but I keep getting automatic rejections due to
my location and it's a bit boring/draining.

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
symfrog
Kubevisor | Remote | Contractors

We are looking for senior data and ML engineers on a contract basis for a
project starting mid-April.

You should have a detailed understanding of the ML lifecycle, including:

* 5+ years relevant work experience

* Python to process data for modelling

* Experience working with a wide range of predictive and decision models, including tools

* ML workflow tools (e.g. Kubeflow/MLflow)

* Experience with Cloudera

* Developing end-to-end software projects

* Experience using Linux/UNIX to process large data sets

* Experience with Hadoop/Kubernetes

Ideally you are in the GMT to GMT+4 timezone.

Please get in touch at jobs@kubevisor.com

~~~
gallamine
FT contractors or will PT work?

------
anon176
NoIP | Reno NV | Software Engineer Roles | Full-time | On-site |
noip.com/careers NoIP.com is a leading provider of Dynamic DNS services with
customers worldwide. NoIP has been in business since 1999 and is currently
looking to expand our team of engineers. Find out more by visiting our careers
page. Mention this post when applying.

Tech Stack: PHP7, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, Redis, Sass

Open Positions Include:

Senior Software Engineer SEII Software Engineer SEI Software Engineer
Associate Software Engineer

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared Doing cleared work and want to work with a team
that reads Hacker News like you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry-leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to
join our team.

For more info please check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
serverfocus
Serverfocus | Senior Software & DevOps Engineers | Remote | $150K - $250K |
Full-Time

We are a growing tech startup. We offer exciting opportunities to those that
are willing to put in the work.

Our stack includes Python, Docker, Linux, Terraform, Kubernetes, Jenkins,
Ansible and AWS.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

    
    
      • Senior Backend Engineer - developer@serverfocus.org
      • Senior DevOps Engineer - devops@serverfocus.org
    

We offer a competitive salary and great benefits.

~~~
almoehi
Your website has no content as of now, so would you mind sharing one sentence
what you’re doing/building - at least roughly? SaaS, product, ML ... ?

------
flavien_bessede
Updater | Lead Data Analyst | Oakland, CA or New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.updater.com/](https://www.updater.com/)

Updater makes moving easier for the 17 million households that relocate every
year in the US.

Job posting with more details:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/updater/jobs/1845916](https://boards.greenhouse.io/updater/jobs/1845916)

------
remotemonk
Here's a public spreadsheet of 150+ remote job opportunities in April 2020.
Search by skills, area of work, location.

The sheet includes the best jobs from who is hiring thread.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RPk0Hc1jU83ynrpONcfU...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RPk0Hc1jU83ynrpONcfUr3AC1TCI5I-KaSKSII4gXrY/)

Please share to help others who are searching for jobs. Thanks.

------
kalayl
Cleo | Backend Ruby Engineer, Senior Backend Ruby Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Senior Frontend Engineer, Data Engineer | London | Full-Time | Onsite

Our mission is to radically improve everyone's relationship with money and to
improve your financial health.

Already, she’s helped 3 million people improve their relationship to money
with simplicity and a sense of humour.

She’s not a bank though. She’s an interface for the 99% – an AI assistant
defining a new category, one that goes beyond saving up to actually changing
how we feel about our finances.

Through chat, she provides you with deep insights about your money, while
suggesting personalised financial products that increase your ability to save.
But it’s really our tone of voice that makes us special.

We're growing and hiring, looking for a bunch of roles that can bring great
experience and good vibes building a product that is already very helpful to
people significantly affected by the current pandemic. We're working hard to
make it even better.

Our careers page:
[https://www.meetcleo.com/careers](https://www.meetcleo.com/careers)

Backend Ruby Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4628944002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4628944002)

Senior Backend Ruby Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4628951002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4628951002)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4629567002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4629567002)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4593540002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4593540002)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4614727002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/jobs/4614727002)

I'm the VP of Engineering; you can email me at sven at meetcleo dot com

S.

------
mleland
CLEAR | NYC, Austin, or Remote

CLEAR has a pretty wide variety of tech roles and we are hiring like crazy. We
have web roles, biometric services, hardware pods to design and develop for,
and everything in between.

[https://www.clearme.com/about-us/](https://www.clearme.com/about-us/)

This is the careers page. If you want to talk about a potential positions with
an SE, you can email me mathew.leland@clearme.com

------
jrudolph
meshcloud | Frankfurt, Germany | Onsite & Remote (EU Only) |
[https://meshcloud.io](https://meshcloud.io)

meshcloud helps some of the largest enterprises in the world manage thousands
of AWS Accounts, Azure Subscriptions and GCP Projects using our multi-cloud
management platform. We automate IAM, administrative processes & security
policies so that DevOps Teams can enjoy private & public clouds without
obstructions.

Our open positions and tech stacks:

* Fullstack Engineers: any of Kotlin, Spring, Angular, TypeScript, RavenDB

* Frontend Engineers: Angular, TypeScript, SCSS, ngrx

* Cloud Engineers: AWS, GCP, Azure, Kubernetes, dhall, ansible, terraform, SRE experience welcome

* Solution Engineers: help implement meshcloud multi-cloud management at our enterprise customers, consulting experience welcome

Careers page: [https://www.meshcloud.io/jobs/](https://www.meshcloud.io/jobs/)

My team is 11 full-time engineers right now and growing fast, so our positions
come with great growth opportunities. Remote candidates should have previous
remote work experience. I'm hiring for my team, so get in touch directly at
jrudolph@meshcloud.io.

------
curbflow
curbFlow | REMOTE | Sr. Backend Engineer, Lead ML Engineer, Computer Vision
engineer | Full-time | www.curbflow.com

curbFlow's mission is to bring order to the chaos of our city streets, and
we're beginning with the most painful part of the passenger and delivery
experience: pickups and drop-offs at the curb. Since the advent of on-demand
services, demand for the curbside has far outstripped its supply, causing
record congestion, unsafe behavior and lack of equity on city curbsides.
curbFlow solves this by acting as the air traffic control tower for the city
curb, sourcing supply from municipalities and demand from commercial
operators, like existing customers UPS and DoorDash.

We’re a remote-first company, though we have small hubs in SF, DC, and NYC for
people who prefer an office environment. We primarily develop in python and
node.

Sr. Backend Engineer - You’d be working on the backend for our mobile apps,
aggregating data from our edge computer vision devices and writing the core
logic for our reservation system.

Lead ML Engineer - You’d be writing data pipelines and setting up test and
monitoring infrastructure that would help us train the next generation of CV
models. We’re looking for someone who has experience in the roll, and who
would be comfortable leading ML and Data engineering as the company grows.

Computer Vision engineer - Open call for various levels, we’re looking for
people with passion and a strong track record of using academic learnings in
real-world scenarios.

We have a general posting below, please state which of these rolls you are
interested in applying for.

Please apply through lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow](https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow)

------
iStreamPlanet
iStreamPlanet | Multiple Engineers | Full Time | Remote |

iStreamPlanet is one of the largest streaming platforms in the world for
broadcasters; doing thousands of live events a each year. We are a unique
organization with the size and feel of a small company, but the stability and
world-reaching impact of a much larger enterprise.

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003)

Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004670003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004670003)

Sr. Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003)

Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003)

Sr. Software Engineer Web Development-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003)

Principal Network Architect-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4015289003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4015289003)

Sr. Product Owner-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003)

------
NewsNow
Web Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

~~~
magnmarelli
Hey I feel I would be a great fit and I live in the South East of England but
I have preference for working late hours (EST).

Is that a deal breaker?

------
jamesmontalvo3
NASA EVA Mission Systems | Software Engineer | Houston, TX | INTERNS, ONSITE,
REMOTE (maybe, see below)

We are looking to hire interns who can help build several products in support
of ISS [0] and lunar EVAs [1]. The primary project is working on a procedure
authoring tool which handles multiple actors working in parallel. We are
making EVA procedures human and machine readable, and transforming procedure
authors' workflow from a cumbersome process of sharing Word documents to
something closer to a software development workflow. Part of this project
includes getting non-programmers to use Git to maintain their procedures
without them having to know much about Git, by building Git into our
application and abstracting away many of its confusing details.

We are looking for interns for summer, fall, and spring, and prefer people who
can support multiple semesters in a row.

Tech: NodeJS, React, Electron

Regarding REMOTE possibilities: Due to COVID-19 it _may_ be possible to
support remote hires. This is not something we've done for interns in the
past, but we're pushing for it since everyone is remote now anyway. I cannot
guarantee it will happen, but if you're interested in this position but can
only support remotely, I recommend applying.

How to apply: NASA interns apply through a generic process, so your
application will be made available to a wide range of employers. Also, like
any good bureaucracy, there is more than one process for application. Here are
two of them:

Application process 1: Contact Linda Drobnich at Linda.Drobnich AT sjcd DOT
edu.

Application process 2: Create an account at intern.nasa.gov and search for
"EVA Informatics / HHP Model - 17500". The specifics for this posting are out
of date, and will soon be updated to match what I wrote above.

I recommend applying to both application processes. In either case, let me
know you applied so I can look for you (either as a comment here or emailing
me at <my-hn-username> at gmail dot com).

[0] ISS:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station)

[1] EVA:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity)

~~~
yousefhaggy
Hello James,

I've applied by emailing Linda, looking forward to hearing back!

yousef.r.haggy@gmail.com

------
edmundhuber
Cisco-Meraki | Bringup/platform engineeer(s) | SF or SJ, CA | Full-time

Meraki makes easy-to-manage cloud-connected APs, cameras, security devices,
cellular gateways, (more to come!).

I'm looking for engineers who are comfortable in the kernel and device
drivers, and who have a passion for making complete and stable products. Drop
me a line at edmund.huber@meraki.net if you're interested!

------
bastienbeurier
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Full-Stack Engineer, ML Engineer, Data Scientist |
Onsite in Paris, France, Europe | Full-time | VISA sponsorship

We work on autonomous product analytics & predictions.

We have many challenges around Big Data & AI.

Founders are ex-Uber senior/staff engineers.

Several unicorn customers, dataset of 200bn+ events

We offer above-market pay and equity.

No requirement to speak French (100% English spoken at the work place)

Reach out: bb@lazylantern.com

------
isabel32
keylight | Several Engineers | Full-Time | On-site | Berlin Germany

keylight is a software provider and technology implementation expert within
the Subscription Economy.

We help our clients to build long-lasting customer relationships with their
subscribers through our flagship software, Subscription Suite.

We love making subscription commerce work!

We are looking for highly motivated people with unique talents who want to
achieve great things with us!

• Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj](https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj) • Senior Software
Engineer - [https://angel.co/l/2o5dmu](https://angel.co/l/2o5dmu) • Senior
Solution Architect - [https://angel.co/l/2o5dmo](https://angel.co/l/2o5dmo)

If you want to archieve great things with us, please follow the links avobe or
send us an emial to recruiting@keylight.de

We are looking forward to receiving your application!

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager, Product Manager | SF, Palo
Alto, Seattle, New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Current Openings:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/a74872ab3](https://grnh.se/a74872ab3)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/baa1f5e03](https://grnh.se/baa1f5e03)

* Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/be3d51ce3](https://grnh.se/be3d51ce3)

* Lead Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/56e308cd3us](https://grnh.se/56e308cd3us)

~~~
1234rand1234
I'm very interested, but are there any concerns about layoffs given the
current economy? How is the runway?

------
mikesun
byte | New York, San Francisco, Remote (USA) | Full Time |
iOS/Android/Golang/OpenGL | [https://byte.co](https://byte.co)

byte is an app where creators make looping 6 second videos, brought to you by
some of the original creators of Vine. Our goals are to democratize creativity
and give our audience tools to make creative, interesting, and unique content.

We launched at the end of January and have fundraised enough to get us to our
next goal. Our technical stack includes Go, Spanner, and Google Cloud Platform
for the backend, and Swift/Kotlin on our iOS/Android apps respectively. We're
also exploring the use of OpenGL on our mobile clients.

We're looking for engineers that are thoughtful and excited about helping
creators express themselves and building new tools and algorithms to help
people browsing the app discover content that suits them.

We offer competitive salary and equity, great benefits, a flexible/remote
working environment and fun problems. Come join us!

Android engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079f...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079fc2d0f)

Backend engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9b0d53)

iOS engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce73983)

Video graphics engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/abab572f-bb53-45a5-8eb2-d112d3c...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/abab572f-bb53-45a5-8eb2-d112d3c82b66)

~~~
gregkerzhner
Seeing in a few postings that you offer a 4 day work week. Is that still the
case? Do you actually stick to that in practice, or do you find work slides
into Wednesday anyways?

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | FULL REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

\--------

 __April 2020 update: because we build remote access software, we 're seeing a
surge of teams everywhere go remote -- we could definitely use your help!

\--------

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, k8s, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking
systems in Go.

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), building software to help people work
remotely. We have high standards and high levels of respect for each other and
our customers.

Current roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Golang, distributed systems)

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Technical Writer

* Front End Developer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com

------
meltemz
causaLens | Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Quantitative Analyst| Front End Developer | Full-time | London |
www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | Remote; part-time or consulting/contract okay | QA/Test Engineer

We're seeking a QA/test engineer to help build out and improve our testing for
a data analysis Web application. Must have strong knowledge of Cypress.

We're a small, all-remote team with membees in the US and Europe.

Email: my username at primitybio.com.

~~~
sirdavesmith
I love building new automation frameworks in JavaScript using Cypress.io,
Docker, and GitLab. Although it can be a work of art, I think clarity, elegant
simplicity, and maintainability should guide its creation. I'd love to help
you guys out. I just fired off an email from sirdavesmith@gmail.com

------
balousek
Carta | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc). Specifically, the Enterprise team creates
products to satisfy the needs of large private and publicly traded companies,
such as equity management, foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage
(trading stock) services to name a few. Carta has over 900 employees and our
last funding round (Series E) valued us at 1.7B. Our NYC office is located in
1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+apr20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Unlike most other companies in the self driving car space, we are profitable
and have 1000s of daily active users. Search "openpilot" on YouTube to see
some of them.

We're looking for a software engineer to develop openpilot, an ML Engineer /
Data Scientist, a Safety Engineer, an Infrastructure Engineer, and a
Navigation Designer. Head to [https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs)
for more information on the positions and requirements.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to viv@comma.ai and we'll get back to you
within 24 hours.

------
AmauryAer
Streamroot is hiring Product Manager - onsite - Paris, France - (we'll get you
an EU visa)
[https://apply.workable.com/streamroot/j/B796ED2BE0/](https://apply.workable.com/streamroot/j/B796ED2BE0/)

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

We design buildings in milliseconds. See it in action here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/](https://blog.testfit.io/).

If you like managing your own memory, optimizing algorithms to run in under a
millisecond, and solving tough spatial problems using 2D vectors and
trigonometry, then we might be the company for you. Being prone to ranting
about how much RAM Slack uses is also a good sign.

TestFit avoids hype-driven development like the plague. We make desktop
software in the age of mobile & web. Our codebase is written entirely in C99.
We believe in leveraging human intelligence instead of AI. Our business is
customer-funded and reached profitability before raising any outside capital.

The full job description and application link can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

We're all working from home for now but want to have a team that is local (or
willing to become local) once COVID passes.

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-
time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent software engineers: graduates
from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google,
Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in less than a week

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, Seattle, New York City & Texas | Onsite,
Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• Field AI Engineer/Machine Learning

◦ Customer-facing role, focusing on AI/Deep Learning, ideally also with C/C++
or Python background

◦ Palo Alto, Seattle, New York City & Texas

◦ BS and MS/PHD in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar
technical field bachelor’s degree strongly preferred.

Please email resumes to graphcore@stealthmode.co

------
saltyhiker
Poloniex | Software Engineers & SRE | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH, All
WFH Temporarily) | Boston, MA

Poloniex started as one of the first exchanges for trading cryptocurrencies
and digital assets. Poloniex has attracted millions of customers and
facilitated tens of billions of dollars of trades. We are dedicated to
creating the most advanced digital asset exchange in the world. Join us and
help build the future of finance!

    
    
      -Senior Software Engineer, Android: https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4003811003
      -Senior Site Reliability Engineer: https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4002018003
      -Senior Software Engineer, Trade: https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4008859003
      -Principal Software Engineer, Trade: https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4043304003
    

Please apply at the links above or email our Recruiter Michelle at
msommerhalter@poloniex.com.

------
whoisthisfor
AWS Cryptography is hiring SDEs, Managers, Security Engineers, and Technical
Program Managers.

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=awscrypto](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=awscrypto)

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Java/Kotlin Developer | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (permanent)
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
tmountain
SharpSpring | Gainesville, Florida & Atlanta, GA | Full-time Remote

We're a marketing automation company. Fully remote--for the moment at least.
Hiring fullstack devs (TypeScript & GraphQL). Email travis [at] sharpspring
[dot] com if interested.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/) and
[https://joindeleteme.com/](https://joindeleteme.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

No recruiters please. Desired salary + CV if possible. Please contact us at
jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite (currently temporarily remote) | Full-time
| [https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral, a machine learning startup, is looking for a front-end developer and
a junior back-end developer to join our growing team. We are creating
production systems around cutting edge machine learning and deploying them to
help a wide range of industries, be it building physical infrastructure or
drafting proposals, to optimise existing workflows. We are passionate about UX
and design and strive to create the best experience for the users of our
tools. We are based on Potsdamer Straße in Berlin with an international team,
we have a commitment to a healthy work-life balance and regularly have social
team events.

Front-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Javascript code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with our
custom back-end APIs to create user interfaces, maintaining a shared component
library that is used across our ML training interfaces, ensuring the code is
functional through testing, collaborating with designers and back-end
developers to realise the products goals and working independently but also
with supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have
at least 3 years working in the industry, a passion for programming and a
desire to learn and develop your abilities!

Junior Back-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Python code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with third
party APIs (such as SharePoint or Google Apps), writing components to
synchronise data from external applications, interfacing with SQL databases
(PostgreSQL), collaborating with designers and front-end developers to enable
creation of innovative interfaces and working independently but also with
supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have at
least 1 year experience working in the industry, a passion for programming and
a desire to learn and develop your abilities!

What we offer:

\- Competitive and equal pay

\- Budget for learning and conferences

\- Urban Sports Club membership

\- A friendly atmosphere

\- A great office

\- Team events

We are looking for candidates to work with us in Berlin full-time. We do not
provide relocation assistance but can help with the visa process.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people of all genders and from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send us an email: heidi at
lateral.io

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC and REMOTE USA | Senior Fullstack Engineer,
Engineering Lead | FULL-TIME | $120 - $180k

[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha (alphahq.com) is a venture-
backed growth-stage company based in New York, NY whose on-demand insights
platform empowers clients to rapidly validate growth opportunities. Our
clients use Alpha to accelerate experimentation, inform business decisions
with customer wants and needs, deliver and scale agile research capabilities,
and develop better products faster. By integrating traditionally manual tasks
like audience sourcing, concept designing, test scripting, and data reporting,
the platform accelerates time-to-insight from months to hours. In short, we're
the fastest way for organizations to learn more about their future customers.

We're looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We us Node, Typescript, GraphQL, Ruby, VueJS, Postgres, Mongo,
Redis and many other technologies, but we don't think it matters if you've
used similar technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams tackle a
diverse and evolving array of challenges; from architecting and scaling our
microservices to handling real-time video and using machine learning and
natural language processing to empower real world business solutions. These
positions are full-time and either on-site at our NYC (SoHo) office or fully
remote, though there may be occasional travel to our NYC office.

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2)
Senior Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e)
Engineering Lead:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179882)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
kenranosa
SignZen | Prototype Stage | Philippines | Part-time (1 hour a day) - Remote |
Frontend Engineer (ReactJS/Firebase)

Description:

\- We are currently working on a fun adtech idea. You will be part of the
initial team and will mainly build out the platform.

Your Qualifications:

\- Extensive experience in ReactJS

\- Extensive experience in Firebase

\- Strong desire to rip everything apart and understand how systems work

\- Hyper focused and motivated to learn advanced software development
principles and best practices

\- Previous remote working experience

\- Prefers progress over perfection

Compensation:

\- Since we are currently bootstraping, still in prototype stage and have no
revenue yet. we can only afford $200 a month for the compensation.

Working Hours:

\- Within the time of 4:00AM-6:00AM (GMT+8 Manila Time)

\- Work can take you 10 mins to 1 hour depending on your speed, as soon as the
ticket for the day is done

Interested?

\- Fill up this application form
([https://bit.ly/2WUpuns](https://bit.ly/2WUpuns)) and email me
ken@signzen.co, Cheers!

------
paulad
imagiLabs | Stockholm, Sweden | REMOTE (based anywhere) | iOS Developer |
Full-time

imagiLabs is empowering and equipping the next generation of female
technologists by creating exciting tools that teach coding. We are looking for
a full-time remote iOS developer to join our engineering and product
development team and bring our mobile platform to the next level.

You can find out more and apply here:
[https://thehub.io/jobs/5e8f3d2e47fffe42be2767ce](https://thehub.io/jobs/5e8f3d2e47fffe42be2767ce)

------
reubenroth
Packet | Remote (USA) | Full-Time | Packet.com

Packet automate bare-metal infrastructure as a service for deployability.

Hiring Golang Developers who love Microservices, Developer Productivity, and
Distributed Systems.

Feel free to reach out to rroth(at)Packet.com

------
ev0xmusic
At Qovery ([https://jobs.qovery.com](https://jobs.qovery.com)) we are hiring
:) - We helps developer to deploy their apps in the Cloud in just a few
seconds

------
Scramblejams
FAANG | Mobile Game Dev | San Diego, Ca | Full-time | Onsite

Looking for a developer experienced in shipping mobile game titles. Please
email me for details, contact info is in my profile.

------
dgsiegel
play | Saalbach.com, Austria | Wanted: CTO/Co-Founder | Video, Deep Learning,
Machine Vision | Remote Ok

Join the founder’s team.

play is, in a nutshell, about the beaming of emotions via film. The most
beautiful medium to capture emotions, to share and beam them around the world.

What?

Just follow our inviting “call to action”: Find out what we are working on and
how you can be part of:

[https://www.playsys.at/cto-wanted/](https://www.playsys.at/cto-wanted/)

------
madsvj
patentrenewal.com | Customer Success and Operational Communication Manager |
Full-time | Ad:
[https://thehub.io/jobs/5e768255b0bae3173c59b5bc](https://thehub.io/jobs/5e768255b0bae3173c59b5bc)

You will talk with patent owners from more than 800 different companies from 6
different continents and focus on automating the outbound communication of our
organization.

------
44Aman
heycar | London, UK | Onsite (currently everyone is working remotely)

heycar is a startup automotive marketplace, backed by VW and Daimler. We're
working to make buying vehicles easier for customers in the UK.

Recruiting for: * Frontend engineers * Senior backend engineers

[https://www.linkedin.com/company/heycar-
uk/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/heycar-uk/jobs/)

------
DrAwdeOccarim
Cambridge, MA/Norwood, MA | Remote temp, onsite after COVID-19.

Moderna, Inc. We need people! We have a ton of openings and are hiring a ton
of people.

------
npguy
I made a jobboard for this - its free for everyone,
[http://jittoc.com](http://jittoc.com)

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. Over 75K paying organizations around the world
rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks to
strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

Asana stands for teams - come be a part of ours:

* Product Engineers \- in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct) \- in New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Infrastructure Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Security Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer)

* Full Stack Software Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-s...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-stack)

* Android Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

* New Grad Software Engineer in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1793586/new-graduate--software-...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1793586/new-graduate--software-engineering)

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
willvarfar
SINCH

We do messaging. We route billions of SMS and other kinds of messages every
year.

We're a pretty international crowd, and we've helped lots of people relocate
and helped with visas and things. We're even open to remote workers.

A smattering of our techie jobs:

USA:

* Head of Platform Integrations | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ](https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ)

* Technical Solution Architect | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM](https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM)

* Growth Marketing Lead | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g](https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g)

* Service Implementation Specialist (Spanish Speaking) | Atlanta [https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A](https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A)

Sweden:

* Head of BI and Data platform | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o](https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o)

* Data Engineer | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg](https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg)

* Software Developer Fullstack (Node.JS, React) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A](https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8](https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V](https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V)

* Software Developer Fullstack | Stockholm [https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ](https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ)

* Software Developer | Kalmar [https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK](https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK)

UK:

* Software Developer Backend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk](https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk)

* Software Developer Frontend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN](https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN)

Singapore:

* Back Office Engineer [https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS](https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Engineers and Android Mobile Devs | Full Time |
Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | [https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Note: we're currently all working from home, but the long term view (right
now) is still that we'd prefer on site candidates.

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We're looking for engineers that want to be full stack. If you're currently
backend or frontend, but willing to work on both, let's talk!

We're also keen to speak to mobile developers, in the Android space, that want
to take ownership of our Android app and take it to the next level.

We have a number of sites and applications built on a similar stack:
Python/Django on the backend, Javascript/React on the frontend, with Redis,
Postgresql, ElasticSearch, and Celery as supporting services.

Our apps run on a mix of infrastructure across AWS, GCP, and Heroku, which our
team is also responsible for operating.

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer any comments below.

To apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management | Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE (though we're all
currently remote given the stay-at-home advisory in Boston)

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my team currently include:

* Product Manager, Product Listing Pages - We're reimagining how users find what they’re looking for in a catalog of 10M+ products. This role is focused on helping customers effectively browse through our product listing pages across devices.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

~~~
felmasri
I am very interested in the above position. I am not sure to whom I can email
my resume. Thank you. Fatena

------
arjunio
LoopUp London is hiring for Full-Stack engineers and QA Engineers.

------
akyaky
Lightstep | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote (US) |
[https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com) | Can transfer existing visas

Lightstep enables teams to detect and resolve regressions quickly, regardless
of system scale or complexity. We integrate seamlessly into daily workflows,
whether you are proactively optimizing performance or investigating a root
cause so you can quickly get back to building features.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

In addition to the below, we're opening up a product manager and an
engineering manager role soon. Email austen[at]lightstep[dot]com if you're
interested in learning more!

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Partner Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1916771?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1916771?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b781)

* Solutions Architect: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1154440?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1154440?t=8d0d8b781)

* Technical Account Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b781)

* Creative, Curious, Talented Individual: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873390?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873390?t=8d0d8b781)

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend, multi-language
support for client libraries

------
champion23
Anyone hiring interns? Only saw a couple of companies.

------
nickreffitt
Tapjoy | [https://www.tapjoy.com/](https://www.tapjoy.com/) | SF, Boston, SF,
Seoul, London | Full-Time

Tapjoy is one of the premium video ad networks on mobile. Started in 2007, we
help monetise over 40,000 apps, and drive ROAS for both top brands and app
publishers such as Dollar Shave Club, Funplus Games and JamCity.

We don't just offer video ad units, we power a rich in-game reward system
called Offerwall, a survey product called MobileVoice, and we acquired a
mobile mediation tool in 2018 called Tapdaq (which I am a co-founder of).

We have interesting challenges at Tapjoy, particularly in our DS team (which
we are expanding significantly) and we're looking for talented individuals who
enjoy working independently, have strong opinions on how to approach problems,
and able to listen to and take onboard perspectives from their co-workers.

* Data Science

Senior Data Scientist | London, UK |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-
data...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-data-
scientist-bCSztqpf8r6OILaKkAGGpB?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-
data...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-data-
engineer-bAF_RSnT8r6PCkaKkAGGpB?ref=rss&sid=68)

Staff Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/staff-
machi...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/staff-machine-
learning-engineer-bzJE8Q0nqr6yufaKiznY58?ref=rss&sid=68)

Data Scientist | Seoul, South Korea |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/data-
scient...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/data-scientist-
adBKZWZYmr6A33aKjNoogA?ref=rss&sid=68)

Manager of Data Science | San Francisco, CA |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/manager-
of-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/manager-of-data-
science-bQdDZwsyir6B9dcR_n82lY?ref=rss&sid=68)

* Engineering

Senior Integrations Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-
inte...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-integrations-
engineer-c5Op8qxL8r6OFqaKlGTN1e?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Software Engineer - iOS, Android, Unity SDK | San Francisco, CA |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-
soft...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-mobile-sdk-chm6Lyssir6PfkaKj5XgF7?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Backend Engineer | Seoul, South Korea |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-
engi...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/tapjoy/jobs/senior-engineer-
back-end-dEoKECZYar6ylCaKjNoogA?ref=rss&sid=68)

Feel free to e-mail me if you have any questions: nick [dot] reffitt [at]
tapjoy [dot] com

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429762800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297628002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager, Infrastructure & Tooling: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=469066200...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4690662002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=468586900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429755900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429760100...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297601002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Data Scientist / Biostatistician: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=466020200...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4660202002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
protecting Apple users, developers and services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically typed language such
as Java, C++ or Scala. We're looking to hire in our Cupertino, Austin and
Vancouver offices.

If interested send your resume to fear-eng-hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in
the email subject.

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA and Minsk, Belarus | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles!

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Test Automation Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Test Automation Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78f94dfb1fa2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-40...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-4099a1f93665?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, JavaScript, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com) | VISA

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from over 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 85% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer, Front End (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b6d1)

* Director of Engineering, Cloud (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2152975&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2152975&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Director of Engineering, Platform (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155116&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155116&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Director of Engineering, Quality (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155100&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155100&gh_src=25760b6d1)

* Director of Engineering, Storage (SF): [https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155013&gh_src=25760b6d1](https://instacart.careers/job/?id=2155013&gh_src=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
chainlink-hire
Chainlink - [https://chain.link](https://chain.link)

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST).

* Senior Security Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer) ====================================================================================================== You will work directly with our engineers to improve the security of our open-source code base. You will partner closely with our leadership team as well as communicate and collaborate across the organization to design and implement company-wide security processes. In this role you will work on our risk program, coordinate response plans, drive the security council, and be in charge of fostering security culture at chainlink.

* Senior Developer in Test | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test) =======================================================================================================

You will be leading our efforts in designing and developing our test
automation framework. You will play a key role on our Core team building out
an integral part of our project and managing scalable best practices as it
relates to testing. You will have the opportunity to work closely with our
founders and ensure we are creating plans and tests that will lead us to the
next phase of growth.

* Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-globa...](https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-global) ================================================================================================================

You’ll work directly with the company’s CTO, CEO and a technical team of other
senior engineers. You’ll develop and build highly scalable, secure, and
reliable software that will change the way smart contracts function at a
fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to learn and master the latest
research concerning cryptography, blockchains, game theory, consensus
algorithms, and decentralized applications.You'll join us in enabling the
future architecture of Chainlink.

~~~
chainlink-hire
Also seeking:

* Senior Software Engineer (Global) | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-software-engineer-global](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-software-engineer-global) ================================================================================================================

As a senior software engineer, you’ll work directly with the company’s CTO,
CEO and a technical team of other senior engineers. You’ll develop and build
highly scalable, secure, and reliable software that will change the way smart
contracts function at a fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to
learn and master the latest research concerning cryptography, blockchains,
game theory, consensus algorithms, and decentralized applications. The core
Chainlink client is written in GoLang and we are planning to rewrite some of
the architecture using Rust. We live by an open-source ethos and believe in
giving back to the community.

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time | Onsite & Remote | Denver CO, Boulder CO, Bellevue
WA, Seattle WA, Irvine CA, New York NY, San Jose CA, Hong Kong, Shanghai,
Sydney AUS, Costa Rica

Hiring: Mid/Senior/Lead level Front-End focused Software Engineers (All
Locations) + Senior Data Engineer (Bellevue)

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk's dev team if:

You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

Cool Stuff about Engineering @ TTD-

1\. Depending on your interests, you will have the opportunity to lead & work
on advanced visualizations, interactive next-gen user interfaces with React &
Redux, large-scale distributed systems, petabyte-scale data challenges,
machine learning + more

2\. Work with enormous volumes of data (hundreds of terabytes of new data
collected every day)

3\. We're a globally collaborative environment. You will have the opportunity
to work with brilliant and diverse engineers from all over the world

4\. We offer a top-tier compensation package, flex work environment, beautiful
offices with great perks (snacks, catered lunches, beer), competitive equity,
and an employee stock purchasing plan. We IPO'ed 3+ yrs ago, with our stock
price growing by 1000% in such a short time

5\. Our culture - We have a wonderful team of brilliant engineers built on a
culture of empathy, grit, collaboration, & ownership

6\. The programmatic ad-tech industry represents a unique growth opportunity –
it's currently only making up for about 2% of the overall $600B advertising
industry. As we like to say here, "We're only 2% done!"

Ready to tackle the other 98% with us? Send your resume to
casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply directly online if you're interested!
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*NOTE: We're also hiring Sr. Product Managers, Mid-Lead Level Data Scientists, Sr. UX Designers, Platform Support Specialists, and Sr. Business Intelligence Analysts!

------
containerds
Protocol Labs | Various Roles | Remote | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-via=yNXJrpce8L)

Protocol Labs is a research, development, and deployment lab for network
protocols. Protocol Labs creates software systems that tackle significant
challenges, aiming to solve them with new technology breakthroughs, great user
experience design, and an open-source approach to creation.

 _Engineering Manager
IPFS[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/3f0787e8-58b3-4122-a1ea-42456...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/3f0787e8-58b3-4122-a1ea-424561d2658f?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) _Distributed Systems Technical Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9283f9b0-de64-4e1f-a221-5d02b...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9283f9b0-de64-4e1f-a221-5d02b0202198?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) _Infrastructure
engineer[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/a8640ecf-4b1a-490a-bf94-b2050...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/a8640ecf-4b1a-490a-bf94-b205059cfe38?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) _Tech Lead, Distributed Systems
Testing:[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745597c1fd?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) _Senior Software Engineer,
Filecoin[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745597c1fd?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) •Senior Software Engineer, IPFS
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/82793e56-124f-484c-bf13-357ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/82793e56-124f-484c-bf13-357ef0b45bc6?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) _Senior Software Engineer, libp2p
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/8c03a123-4890-4265-96e1-0427b...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/8c03a123-4890-4265-96e1-0427bd7ec193?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) *Software Engineer, Distributed Systems.
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/50de30a8-289f-49e5-93ad-9967e...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/50de30a8-289f-49e5-93ad-9967e1941c12?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) •Software Engineer, Cryptography and Systems
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9afbc1c9-8b3b-4c03-856d-6b0cb...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9afbc1c9-8b3b-4c03-856d-6b0cb5518eaa?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) •Research Engineer, Resilient Networks Lab
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd2...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd25c72bc3?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L) •Security Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/d8ebb733-b248-47d0-a59b-edef5...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/d8ebb733-b248-47d0-a59b-edef5d490301?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

More open roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-via=yNXJrpce8L)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service \- Next day ACH
processing many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30
days (16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

[1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? [2] Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. [3] What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

~~~
mcgriddle
How strict of a requirement is a personal website? :)

------
mrnzc
Celonis | Multiple Roles | Munich (Germany) & New York City | ONSITE |
[https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)

Being a global hyper-growth leader in process mining technology, our goal at
Celonis is to establish our Intelligent Business Cloud (IBC) as a standard
SaaS solution in any company.

Our Intelligent Business Cloud harnesses the power of our Process Mining
technology to help organizations remove operational friction and become a
Superfluid Enterprise. Companies around the world, including Siemens, L’Oréal,
Uber, Citi, Airbus, and Vodafone, rely on Celonis technology to guide action
and drive change, turning business processes into extraordinary experiences
and resulting in millions of dollars saved.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

We are looking for a Data Engineer in New York City:

\- Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/167444/374423/1585056...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/167444/374423/1585056402/3))

We are hiring for multiple positions in Munich (Germany):

\- Senior Java Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1585055425/3))

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1585055447/3))

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1585055465/3))

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1585055474/3))

\- Platform Engineer (Kubernetes)
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1585055490/3))

\- Senior Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1585055504/3))

\- Senior UI/UX Designer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1585055535/3))

\- Senior QA Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166343/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166343/374423/1585055548/3))

\- Team Lead Quality Assurance
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166348/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166348/374423/1585055561/3))

------
freeflyer
FreeFlyer, a.i. solutions | C++ Software Engineer, UI/UX Designer |
Washington, D.C. area | ONSITE

FreeFlyer is a desktop-based spacecraft mission design software product used
by organizations like NASA, the Air Force, international space agencies, and
many others to plan and operate complex space missions. FreeFlyer provides an
IDE to our users (rocket scientists!) where they can script up their own
simulation for analysis then execute the simulation, generating multiple 2D,
3D, and text-based visualizations. We have a small and dedicated team that is
needing to grow to keep up with the demand from our growing user base.

The FreeFlyer development team is looking to hire a C++ developer [0] to join
the team. As a member of our dev team, you'll have opportunities to design and
implement new modeling features, develop new visualization capabilities,
provide insight on architectural design, and help bring new technologies to
our project. This is a great position for someone with a few years of C++
software development experience and wants to accelerate their career. We're a
small, focused development team that solves a lot of interesting challenges,
so there's a lot of opportunity to create impact and have career growth.

We're also looking to hire a UI/UX designer [1] to lead us on a new path for
envisioning a new user experience. You'll have the creative freedom to teach
the team modern best practices for making sure that our users (again, rocket
scientists!) love using our product to solve hard problems. You will be
working hands-on with our users, including going on-site to NASA facilities to
interview users and will be working directly with a front-end Javascript
developer for designing new interface components.

In a few months we're going to be hiring for a Javascript developer as well as
part of a big modernization effort. Although we don't have a position scoped
out now, I'd love to hear from you if you're interested in working on a
product like FreeFlyer!

To learn more about FreeFlyer, feel free to check out our YouTube channel [2]
for examples of the types of problems FreeFlyer solves. Also, I encourage you
to take a look at our online help documentation [3] which outlines the
capabilities we support -- check out the "Guides" section!

If you have any questions about these positions, please shoot me an e-mail at
stefan.novak@ai-solutions.com or strike up a conversation with me on the DC
Tech Slack Community (username: stefan).

Hope to hear from you!

(No recruiters, please.)

[0]:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=491f529c-eb65-4977-82fe-83c7ee78368f)

[1]:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=b5cfb8bc-f5c0-4595-84ea-9382dd1cb26b)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU)

[3]: [https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-
help-d...](https://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/freeflyer-software-help-desk/)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Katowice/Chicago| ONSITE | Full Time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) powerhouse delivering the
most complete solution for risk-free digital transformations. We unleash data
insights from existing equipment, machines and production lines to improve our
customers’ business outcomes. With around 300 employees, we are a truly global
family with several locations worldwide. Named twice the hottest start-up in
Berlin by WIRED magazine and a winner of The Spark - the German Digital Award,
relayr is now part of the Munich Re group. Our IoT platform development is
driven by our engineers and built using recent technologies. We value good
working relationships and engineers who stand up for their ideas. We'd love to
hear from you!

Open Positions:

Team Manager Engineering (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=209](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=209)

Technical Product Manager (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=207)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Security Engineer – Analytics (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185)

Data Scientist (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

QA Development Team Lead (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

Technical Project Owner – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=208)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Full Stack Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Backend Engineer (Scala/Java) / Security Engineer /
Frontend Engineer | Security Engineer| Site Reliability Engineer| Technical
Support Administrator| Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We recognise this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; Tray.io
endeavours to stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two
recent rounds behind us; the latter to make a statement we wanted to remain
independent, so we have a large cash runway. The goal of our Engineering team
at this time is to come out the other side with an even stronger product so we
are continuing to hire, fully remote.

We’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we’re continuing to expand and
empower. We are already used to working from home and you’ll find our
calendars full of socially “distanced” events already and our leadership are
leading regular company-wide updates.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

\- Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Performance)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer (Design system)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
1upHealth
1upHealth | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Sales | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://1up.health/](https://1up.health/)

1upHealth is an award-winning health technology company located in Boston, MA.
We deliver a platform that makes it extremely easy for developers to create
healthcare applications with data aggregated from electronic health records.
Specifically we are building standards-based API, provider, and patient facing
products that will be the future platform for healthcare applications. We
recently closed our Series A ($8MM), and were recently honored as the
MassChallenge Health Tech Diamond Award winner!

We are hiring for many roles:

Data Engineer | $100k-$120k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/769828-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/769828-data-engineer)

DevOps Engineer | $60k-$120k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/669270-devops-
engine...](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/669270-devops-engineer)

Software Engineer (multiple) | $60k-$120k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/669268-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/669268-software-engineer)

Head of Sales, Payers | $80k-$110k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696167-head-of-
sales...](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696167-head-of-sales-payers)

Head of Sales, Biopharma | $80k-$110k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696171-head-of-
sales...](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696171-head-of-sales-
biopharma)

Telesales | $50k-$75k+ |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696172-telesales](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/696172-telesales)

Customer Success Engineer | $85k-$120k |
[https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/713733-customer-
succ...](https://angel.co/company/1uphealth/jobs/713733-customer-success-
engineer)

Onsite preferred, however remote is possible for the right engineering
candidate (we already have one full remote engineer, and we're obviously all
remote during this epidemic).

Send your resume to the email in profile, and make sure "whoishiring" is in
the subject line.

General interview process is a phone screen, followed by an interview. Usually
this is on-site, but we're doing Google Hangouts during the pandemic.
Interview consists of a code review of a previous project, and conversations
with members of our engineering, analytics, and product teams.

------
jamespollack
It's especially important now that companies tell us about their process so
that we can compare and expedite, including how many:

\- technical phone screens

\- video interviews / coding interviews

\- projects (esp. length and duration, paid/unpaid, etc)

\- portfolio / code reviews on past projects

\- onsite interviews and if there's any whiteboarding or pairing, etc. [note:
we'll assume these are virtual now]

\- will the position stay remote or do you plan on making it in-person?

As well as the total amount of time you expect interviewing to take!

Thanks :)

~~~
y-c-o-m-b
Thank you, this is very important! There was a job I applied to with a very
long interview process and I backed out. Had I known in advance, I wouldn't
have applied and wasted their time and mine.

EDIT: Removed unnecessary rant

~~~
anticsapp
I wish there was a unreddit undelete so I could read your rant. I had this
elite headhunter who LinkedIn messaged me but he doesn't do phone calls. So I
go to his office on my one half day. It looked like Met Art. He had the
perfect job for me and 10 more if it didn't work out.

Did he ghost me? No, I just forgot about him and he forgot about me. No
followup. Then this February he LinkedIn messages me for a totally
inappropriate VP role and the text of the intro was the same message. This
millionaire is just C + P spamming. I insisted on a five minute phone call
before meeting him for the first time. We spoke on the phone and I tore him a
new asshole.

------
abinaya_rl
Hey, a friendly note to job seekers! There are few automated aggregation sites
available to curate the jobs posted in the "Who is hiring?" thread but I want
to take the aggregation one step further and wanted to provide the good
quality jobs by handpicking them. I’m going to search, screen, verify and tag
all the jobs posted in the other Who is hiring? thread. So it can save you
time, energy, and frustration – and hopefully, help you find a job faster
during this tough time!

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NVzygGYTmF3g_VPAh4lX...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NVzygGYTmF3g_VPAh4lXhy3eu6PvxyyUgg-
Jy_6BiII/)

\- Contains all the remote jobs posted in this Who is hiring right now? Thread

\- Each remote job is hand-curated

\- Use filters based on skill categories and country restrictions.

\- Only 100% remote jobs

Any feedback welcome here in comments

For hiring companies: please check this list and let me know if I’m done
something wrong.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Cool idea. If this is already hand-curated, it would be helpful for a more
detailed breakdown of the skills needed for each job. E.g., specific languages
/ frameworks / OS's.

My ideal use case is "Quickly find listings for remote jobs that leverage my
Linux C++ skills, and are moving into Rust."

------
picardo
I'm a full stack dev with 16 years of experience. I've applied to various
roles at Thorn nearly 30 times over the last 6 months. Never even got a
rejection. I realize it's a small team and there are a lot of applicants, but
I don't understand why I never hear back from you. Maybe my resumee is getting
caught in spam filters or been blocked because I applied so many times?

At any rate, I like your mission and wish you the best!

~~~
warent
Same for me, although only with 5 years of experience.

~~~
kls
Same for me, and I currently hunt child traffickers for a living. I have
written them detailed cover letters about how predators are exploiting block-
chain tech and the dark web and how I see product that could expose these
predators. Have not gotten back so much as crickets. I am also a full stack
developer (20 years) well versed in the stacks they use.

~~~
picardo
Wow. That's crazy. I can't imagine what they're thinking. The weird thing is I
have gone on Linkedin and looked for who they hired after a role I applied for
is closed, and it's usually journeyman programmers who don't have any domain
experience. My suspicion is they're hiring from their own networks, and the
job listings are just a show.

------
dudul
The amount of effort asked of candidates just to be able to apply is
staggering. And the job description doesn't even bother listing any sort of
salary range, benefits, etc.

Disappointing, I would have been interested in exploring, but I'm not sinking
4 hours into a take-home before even talking to anyone about the role.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top. Please don't do this here.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749613).

------
GoodRxEngineer
I would actively encourage any prospective candidates please first go and look
at the GlassDoor reviews before considering applying

Look for certain similarities all of the positive "reviews" have -- I can't
say it outright without risking my job but if something smells funny to you, I
would trust your gut

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top of the thread.

------
salil999
I applied to 3 positions about a month ago and still no response :/

~~~
dang
I know that's frustrating, but comments like this break the rules at the top
of the thread, so please don't post them here.

------
ilrwbwrkhv
Huh didn't know you guys were still around.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22755974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22755974).

------
almoehi
Sending out responses to applications would actually be nice ... just saying.

~~~
dang
I know it's frustrating not to get a response, but this comment breaks the
rules at the top of the thread. Please don't do that here.

~~~
almoehi
Well, I’m not complaining, I’m suggesting an automated reply to notify people
that their stuff was submitted. Which is how things usually work when you
submit through a recruiting portal.

I’m not complaining about the processing “speed”.

~~~
dang
That wasn't clear in your comment. I read it more as a snarky way of
complaining that you applied and didn't hear back.

I agree with you that job applicants should get responses.

------
jorgechavz
Location: Sonora, Mexico Remote: Remote Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer
Canada Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgechavz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgechavz/)
Email: jorgechavzns@gmail.com

------
albedoa
Candidates should know about Wayfair's response to their employee walkout last
year.

In an unsigned response by the leadership team, they said that it is important
to respect "diversity of thought" regarding their relationships with
concentration camps and that "it is important to keep in mind that not all
employees or customers agree" with the walkout.

[https://www.npr.org/2019/06/26/736308620/wayfair-
employees-p...](https://www.npr.org/2019/06/26/736308620/wayfair-employees-
protest-sale-of-furniture-to-migrant-detention-center)

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please don't do this
here.

Obviously people have specific concerns about specific companies all the time,
but a Who Is Hiring thread is no place to adjudicate those.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20adjudicat&sort=byDate&type=comment)

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752508).

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | Singapore or San Francisco | Onsite or Remote |
[[https://taskade.com](https://taskade.com)]

Taskade is building real-time organization and collaboration for remote teams.
Manage tasks, write notes, and video chat, in one unified workspaces.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity. Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and
smarter.

Here is our story: [https://taskade.com/about](https://taskade.com/about)

Our team updates: [http://blog.taskade.com](http://blog.taskade.com)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer --- React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer ---  React, Gatsby
       * UX / Product Designer --- Figma, HTML/CSS 
    
     Our Tech Stack:
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    

️ Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please contact john@taskade.com and check the job descriptions
at [https://taskade.com/jobs](https://taskade.com/jobs)

~~~
leksyib14
Hi Johnxie, you're here again. :)

To anyone seeing this, don't bother to apply. They post this every month to
market their product for applicants to use and not to actually hire
developers.

~~~
quickthrower2
Are you sure? The link goes to a place where you can email to apply. Isn't it
better for you to email the mods than to assert this here?

